# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  SHiit-e ne Islam

## machori

Kur sot thone paku se muslimanet shiit jane te ngjashem muslimaneve sunni dhe duhet te pranohen ne unitetin islam,kjo do te thote se, ose Shiite nuk jane ne ate mase  te duhur muslimane ose paku nuk jane te tille ashtu sic deshirojne sunnit apo sic sillen mendimet ketu ne forum se Shiite nuk jane fare muslim.Dhe keta te njejtit duhet larguar(zhdukur) nga drita e botes islame.Edhe kjo bile sipas recepteve te Sultaneve turq te cilet mernin kshilla nga shejhul islamet sunnit
Dashuria eshte mekat!??? Nuk eshte e lejuar ??? eshte per akuze ironi ???
Dhe vetem per kete te gjykohen??? Vetem e vetem se I dojne antaret e shtepise se larte te Profetit islam Muhammedit saa. Vetem e vetem se jane ne krahun e nipit te Muhammedit saa I cili martirizohet nga gjakatari Jezid,Zoti e mallkoft.?
Nuk duhet konsideruar muslimane at ate cilet nuk dhane perkrahje ketij gjakatari???
Keta kerkojne te zhduket tradita e ehli bejtit ne trojet shqiptare,me te cilen sot shqqiptaret jane krenare qe paten Skenderbeun,heroin e tyre kombetare me bindjet Shiite,Hasan Prishtinen,Haxhi Zeken,idris Seferin,bajram Currin e shume e shume te tjere,po edhe keta te sot-it.Para shume viteve kam pas lexuar vepren e akademikut Rexhep Qosja Prosia e madhe(veper e kushtuar Naim Frasherit) ne te cilen ai me nje habi konkludon se Naimi ishte islamist,por edhe kunder imperis Otomane! Me vjen shume keq qe une(e per kete kerkoj falje nga ai sepse veten e konsideroj nje hiq prane tij, personalisht Rexhep Qosjen e admiroi si akademik dhe njeri intelektual) jap verejtje mendimit te tij.Por kjo te ai rrjedh nga mungesa e informates per bindjet e ithtareve te shtepise te profetit islam edhe nese ai ne fund konkludon se po  te mos ishin teqet dhe aktivitetet e tarikateve sot nuk kishim ditur per gjuhen letrare shqipe
Prandaj edhe vendosa te hap kete teme,apo thene ma drejte ta postoje kete artikull mbi Shiite dhe besimin e tyre,keshtu qe antaret e forumit te njohin me afer besimin Shiite.


PJESA I: SFONDI HISTORIK I SHIIZMIT
KREU I
ORIGJINA DHE RRITA E SHIIZMIT 
Shiizmi filloi me një referencë të bërë për herë të parë ithtarëve të Aliut (shiah-i Ali), udhëheqësve të parë të Familjes së Pejgamberit, gjatë jetës së vetë Prejgamberit.1 Zhvillimi i shfaqjes së parë dhe rrita e mëvonshme e Islamit gjatë njëzet e tre vjetëve të pejgamberisë, sollën shumë kushte të cilat e bënë të domosdoshme paraqitjen e një grupi si atë të shiitëve në mesin e shokëve të Pejgamberit.
Pejgamberi i Shenjtë gjatë ditëve të para të pejgamberisë së tij, kur sipas tekstit të Kur'anit e kishin urdhëruar të ftonte farefisin e tij të afërt të vinte në fenë e tij,2 u tregoi atyre qartë se cilido që do të ishte i pari që do të pranonte ftesën e tij, do të bëhej trashëgimtari i tij. Aliu ishte i pari i cili iu qas dhe e përqafoi Islamin. Pejgamberi e pranoi nënshtrimin e Aliut fesë islame dhe kështu e përmbushi premtimin e tij.3
Nga pikëvështrimi shiit duket se nuk është e mundshme që udhëheqësi i një lëvizjeje, gjatë ditëve të para të veprimtarisë së tij, do tu paraqiste të huajve njërin nga shokët e tij si trashëgimtar dhe zëvendës të tij e të mos ua paraqiste atë ndihmësve dhe miqve të tij të devotshëm. As që duket e mundshme që një udhëheqës i tillë do të pranonte dikë si zëvendës dhe trashëgimtar dhe tua paraqiste të tjerëve si të tillë, e pastaj gjatë jetës së tij dhe thirrjes religjioze ta privonte trashëgimtarin e vet nga detyra e zëvendësit, të mos merrte parasysh respektin e nevojshëm që i përket pozitës së tij si trashëgues dhe të refuzonte të bënte çfarëdo dallimi midis atij dhe të tjerëve.
Pejgamberi, sipas shumë haditheve të cilat nuk vihen në dyshim dhe janë plotësisht autentike si te sunitët ashtu edhe shiitët, pohonte qartë se Aliu ishte ruajtur nga gabimet dhe mëkatet në veprimet dhe të thënat e tij. Çkado që thonte dhe bënte ai, ishte në përputhje të përkryer me mësimet e religjionit4 dhe ai ishte njeriu më i ditur nga të gjithë burrat në çështjet që kishin të bënin me shkencat dhe urdhrat e Islamit.5
Gjatë periudhës së pejgamberisë, Aliu kryente shërbime të vlefshme dhe bënte sakrifica të dukshme. Kur të pafetë e Mekkës vendosën ta vrisnin Pejgamberin dhe e rrethuan shtëpinë e tij, Pejgamberi i Shenjtë vendosi të emigronte në Medinë. Ai i tha Aliut, A po fle ti në shtratin tim, kështu që ata do të mendojnë se jam duke fjetur dhe unë do të jem i sigurt që të mos më ndjekin? Aliu, këtë detyrë të rrezikshme e pranoi duarhapur. Kjo ngjarje tregohet në histori të ndryshme dhe në përmbledhje hadithesh. (Emigrimi nga Mekka në Medinë shënon datën e fillimit të kalendarit islamik, të njohur si hixhrah.) Aliu po ashtu shërbeu duke luftuar në betejat e Badrit, Uhudit, Khajbarit, Khandakit dhe të Hunajit në të cilat fitoret e arritura me ndihmën e tij ishin të atilla, saqë po të mos kishte qenë i pranishëm Aliu armiku me siguri do ti çrrënjoste Islamin dhe muslimanët, ashtu siç tregohet në historitë e zakonshme, në jetën e Pejgamberit dhe në përmbledhjen e haditheve.
Për shiitët, evidenca qendrore për legjitimitetin e Aliut, si trashëgimtar i Pejgamberit është ngjarja e Ghadir Khumit6 kur Pejgamberi e zgjodhi Aliun roje kryesore (valajat-i ammah) të popullit dhe e bëri Aliun, si veten, roje të tyre (vali).7
Është e qartë se për shkak të shërbimeve dhe njohjeve të tilla të dalluara, për shkak të virtyteve të posaçme të Aliut të cilat miratoheshin nga të gjithë,8 dhe për shkak të dashurisë së madhe që Pejgamberi tregonte për të,9 disa nga shokët e Pejgamberit të cilët e njihnin Aliun mirë, dhe të cilët ishin kampionë të virtyteve dhe të së vërtetës, erdhën dhe e deshtën atë. Ata grumbulloheshin rreth Aliut dhe vijonin pas tij deri në atë shkallë saqë shumë të tjerë filluan ta konsideronin dashurinë e tyre ndaj tij si të tepërt, ndërsa disa ndoshta u bënë xhelozë në të. Përveç të gjitha këtyre elementeve, në shumë thënie të Pejgamberit shohim referenca të shiahut të Aliut dhe të shiahut të familjes së Pejgamberit.10 


vazhdon,, 

\
SHËNIME (Kreu i parë)
1. Përcaktimi i parë që duhej të paraqitej derisa ishte gjallë Pejgamberi i Shenjtë i Zotit ishte Islami shiit ose shiah, kurse Salmani, Abu Dharri, Mikdadi dhe Amari njiheshin me këtë emër. Shih Hadir alalam al-islami, Kajro, 1352, vëll. I, f. 188.
2. Kur'ani, XXVI, 214.
3. Sipas këtij hadithi, Aliu tha: Unë i cili isha më i riu nga të gjithë kam pranuar se unë jam vezir i juaj. Pejgamberi ma vuri dorën e tij rreth qafës dhe tha: Ky njeri është vëllai im, trashëgues dhe zëvendës. Ju duhet ta dëgjoni atë. Njerëzit qeshën dhe i treguan Abu Talihut: Ai ju ka urdhëruar ta dëgjoni birin tuaj. Tabari, al-Tarikh, Kajro, 1357, vëll. II, f. 63; Abul-Fida, al-Tarikh, Kajro, 1325, vëll. I, f. 116; Ibën al-Athis, al-Bidayah val-nihajah, Kajro, 1358, vëll. III, f. 39, Bahrani, Ghajat al-maram, Teheran, 1272, f. 320. (Shënim i redaktorit: Lexuesi do të vërejë se ky hadith dhe disa të tjerë të cilët janë zënë ngoje më shumë se një herë çdo herë paraqiten në formë paksa të ndryshuar. Kjo është për shkak se autori ka përdorur versione të ndryshme të përcjella në çdo vend.)
4. Um Salmahu ka treguar se Pejgamberi kishte thënë: Aliu është gjithmonë me të vërtetën (hak) dhe me Kur'anin, kurse e vërteta dhe Kur'ani janë gjithmonë me të, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit ata nuk do të ndahen njëri nga tjetri. Ky hadith është transmetuar përmes pesëmbëdhjetë kanalesh në burimet sunite, kurse përmes njëmbëdhjetëve në burimet shiite. Um Salmahu, Ibën Abazi, Abu Bakri, Ajshja, Aliu, Abu Said Khudri, Abu Lejla, Abu Ajub Ansari janë ndër transmetuesit e tij. Ghajat al-maram, f. 539-540. Pejgamberi po ashtu ka thënë: Zoti e bekoftë Aliun për atë se e vërteta është gjithmonë me të. al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. VII, f. 36.
5. Pejgamberi ka thënë: Arbitrimi është ndarë në dhjetë pjesë. Nëntë pjesë i jepen. Aliut, kurse një pjesë ndahet midis njerëzish." al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. VII, f. 359. Salman Farsi e ka përcjellë këtë të thënë të Pejgamberit kështu: Pas meje njeriu më i dijshëm është Aliu. Ghajat al-maram, f. 528. Ibën Abazi ka thënë se Pejgamberi kishte thënë: Ali është më kompetenti nga njerëzit për të gjykuar. Nga libri Fadail al-sahabah, i zënë ngoje në Ghajat al-maram, f. 528. Umari kishte zakon të thoshte: Zoti kurrë mos më dhëntë detyrë të vështirë kur nuk është Aliu me mua. al-Bidajat val-nihajat, vëll. VII, f. 359.
6. Shënim i redaktorit: Sipas besimit shiit, duke u kthyer nga haxhillëku i fundit nga Meka rrugës për në Medinë në vendin e quajtur Ghadir Khum, Pejgamberi e zgjodhi Aliun si trashëgues të tij para turmës së madhe që e shoqëronte. Shiitët e festojnë këtë ngjarje deri në ditën e sotme si festë kryesore religjioni që shënon ditën kur ishte shpallur në mënyrë të përgjithshme e drejta e Aliut për trashëgim.
7. Hadithi i Ghadirit në versionet e tij të ndryshme është njëri nga hadithet përfundimisht të vendosura në mesin e sunitëve dhe të shiitëve. Mbi njëqind shokë (të Pejgamberit) e kanë ritreguar atë me kanale të ndryshme të transmetimit dhe të shprehjeve, dhe është regjistruar njësoj në librat e sunitëve dhe të shiitëve. Hollësitë e marra parasysh u referohen Ghajat al-maram, f. 79, Abakat të Musaviut, Indi, 1317 (Vëllimi i Ghadirit) dhe al-Ghadir i Aminit, Naxhaf, 1372. 
8. Tarikh-i Jakubi, Naxhaf, 1358, vëll. II, ff. 137 dhe 140; Tarikh-i Abil-Fida, vëll. I, f. 156; Sahih nga Bukhari, Kajro, 1315, vëll. IV, f. 207; Muhuxh al-dhahab nga Masudi, Kajro, 1367, vëll. II, f. 437, vëll. III, ff. 21 dhe 61.
9. Sahih nga Muslimi, vëll. XV, f. 176; Sahih nga Bukhari, vëll. Iv, f. 207; Muruxh al-dhabah, vëll. III, f. 23 dhe vëll. II, f. 437; Tarikh-i Abil-Fidah, vëll. I, ff. 127 dhe 181.
10. Jahiri thotë: Ishim në prani të Pejgamberit kur u paraqit Aliu nga larg. Pejgamberi tha: Betohem në Zotin i cili e mban jetën time në dorë, ky njeri dhe ithtarët e tij (shiah) do të kenë shpëtim në Ditën e Gjykimit. Ibën Abazi thotë:  Kur u shpall verseti: (Dhe) shih! ata që besojnë dhe bëjnë punë të mira janë ndër krijesat më të mira (Kur'ani, XCVII, 7), Pejgamberi i tha Aliut: Ky verset të kushtohet ty dhe ithtarëve të tu të cilët do të kenë lumturi dhe gëzim në Ditën e Gjykimit dhe Zoti do të jetë i kënaqur me ju. Këto dy hadithe dhe disa të tjerë janë shënuar në librin al-Dhurr al-manthur nga Sujuti, Kajro, 1313, vëll. VI, f. 379, dhe në Ghajat al-maram, f. 326.

----------


## machori

vazhdimi....

Shkaku i ndarjes së pakicës shiite nga shumica sunite
Miqtë dhe pasardhësit e Aliut besonin se pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit halifati dhe autoriteti fetar (marxhaijat-i ilmi) do ti takonte Aliut. Ky besim vinte nga konsiderata e tyre për pozitën dhe gjendjen e Aliut në raport me Pejgamberin, nga pozita e tij ndaj të zgjedhurit midis shokëve, si dhe nga raporti i tij ndaj muslimanëve në përgjithësi. Pikërisht ngjarjet që ndodhën gjatë disa ditëve të sëmundjes së fundit të Pejgamberit treguan se kishte kundërshtim ndaj pikëpamjes së tyre.11 Përkundër pritjeve të tyre, pikërisht në çastin kur vdiq Pejgamberi ndërsa kufoma ende qëndronte e pavarrosur, derisa familja e tij dhe disa nga shokët ishin të zënë me punët e varrimit dhe shërbimet e funeralit, miqtë dhe vijuesit e Aliut morën lajme për aktivitetin e një grupi tjetër në xhaminë ku ishte mbledhur komuniteti i ballafaquar me humbjen e papritur të udhëheqësit të tyre. Ai grup, i cili më vonë do të formojë shumicën, filloi me ngutësi të madhe për të zgjedhur halifin e muslimanëve me qëllim që të sigurohej pasuria e komunitetit dhe të zgjidheshin problemet e tij të shpejta. Ata e bënë këtë pa e konsultuar familjen e Pejgamberit, farefisin e tij dhe shumë nga miqtë e tij, të cilët ishin të zënë me funeralin, dhe fare pa i njoftuar ata. Kështu Aliu dhe shokët e tij u ballafaquan me fait accompli.12
Aliu me miqtë e tij - siç janë Abazi, Zubairi, Selmani, Abu Dari, Mikdadi dhe Amari - pasi e kryen punën e varrosjes së xhenazes së Pejgamberit u bënë të vetëdijshëm për procedurën me të cilën ishte zgjedhur halifi. Ata protestuan kundër aktit të zgjedhjes së halifit me konsultime ose me zgjedhje, dhe gjithashtu kundër atyre që ishin përgjegjës për kryerjen e asaj pune. Ata madje i paraqitën vërtetimet dhe argumentet e tyre, por përgjigjja të cilën ata e morën ishte se pasuria e muslimanëve ishte në rrezik dhe se zgjidhja qëndronte në atë që kishin vepruar.13
Ishte pikërisht kjo protestë dhe kritikë ajo e cila e ndau nga shumica pakicën e cila e vijoi Aliun, dhe ithtarët e tij u bënë të njohur për shoqërinë si ithtarë të shiizmit të Aliut. Halifati i asaj kohe ishte kureshtar të ruhej prej emërtimit që i ishte dhënë pakicës shiite dhe të mos ndahej kështu shoqëria muslimane në sektorë të përbërë nga shumica dhe pakica. Mbështetësit e halifit konsideronin se halifati duhej të ishte çështje e koncensusit të komunitetit (ixhma) dhe i quajtën ata që kundërshtonin kundërshtarë të besnikërisë. Ata pohonin se shiitët, kështu, qëndronin kundër shoqërisë muslimane. Ndonjëherë shiitëve u jepnin emra përçmues dhe degradues.14
Shiizmi ishte dënuar që nga çasti i parë për shkak të situatës politike të asaj kohe prandaj ai nuk mund të përmbushte asgjë vetëm përmes protestës politike. Aliu, për të ruajtur mirëqenien islame dhe të muslimanëve, dhe po ashtu për shkak të mungesës së fuqisë së mjaftueshme politike dhe ushtarake, nuk bëri përpjekje të fillonte ndonjë kryengritje kundër rendit politik ekzistues, e cila do të kishte qenë me natyrë të përgjakshme. Megjithatë, ata që protestuan kundër halifatit të vendosur refuzuan ti dorëzoheshin shumicës në disa çështje të fesë dhe vazhdonin të mbanin qëndrimin se e drejta e trashëgimisë së Pejgamberit dhe e autoritetit fetar i takonte Aliut.15 Ata besonin se të gjitha çështjet shpirtërore dhe religjioze duhej ti referoheshin atij dhe ftonin njerëzit të bëheshin ithtarë të tij.16

Shenimet  
11. Derisa po vuante nga sëmundja e cila e shpuri në vdekje, Muhamedi a.s. organizoi një armatë nën komandën e Usmah ibën Zajdit dhe insistonte që çdokush të merrte pjesë në këtë luftë dhe të shkonte në Medinë. Një numër njerëzish nuk e dëgjuan Pejgamberin, duke përfshirë edhe Abu Bakrin dhe Umarin dhe kjo e shqetësoi shumë Pejgamberin. (Sharh Ibn Abil-Hadid, Kajro, 1329, vëll. I, f. 53). Në momentin e vdekjes së tij Pejgamberi i Shenjtë tha: Përgatitni bojë dhe letër që të bëj një letër të shkruar për ju e cila do të jetë arsye e udhëzimit për ju dhe do tju mbrojë të mos mënjanoni rrugën. Umari, i cili e pengoi këtë veprim, tha: Sëmundja e tij ka dalur jashtë kontrollit dhe ai është në delirium. (Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. II, f. 436: Sahih nga Bukhari, vëll.. V, f. 227; Ibn Abil-Hamid, vëll. I, f. 133). Një gjendje disi e ngjashme u paraqit përsëri gjatë sëmundjes e cila e shpuri në vdekje halifin e parë. Në testamentin e tij të fundit halifi i parë e zgjodhi Umarin dhe madje i ra të fikët derisa po bënte testamentin, por Umari nuk tha asgjë dhe nuk konsideroi se ai ishte në delirium, ndonëse i kishte rënë të fikët derisa po e shkruante testamentin. Pejgamberi kishte pasur të drejtë dhe ishte plotësisht i vetëdijshëm kur kërkoi që të shkruanin një letër udhëzimesh. (Raudat al-Safa nga Mir Khvandi, Lucknow, 1332, vëll. II, f. 260.)
12. Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f.58 dhe ff. 123-135; Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 102; Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. II, ff. 445-460.
13. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, ff. 103-106; Tarikh-i Abil-Fida, vëll. I, ff. 156 dhe 166; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, ff. 307 dhe 352; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, ff. 17 dhe 134. Në përgjigjen e protestës së Ibën Abazit, Umari kishte thënë: I betohem Zotit se Aliu ishte më i merituari nga të gjithë njerëzit që të bëhej halif, por për tri arsye ne e shtymë anash: 1) ai ishte shumë i ri, 2) ai ishte i lidhur me pasardhësit e Abd al-Mutalihbit, 3) populli nuk donte të kishte pejgamberi të mbledhur në një familje. (Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f. 134.) Umari i kishte thënë Ibën Abazit: I betohem Zotit se Aliu e meritonte halifatin, por kurejshët nuk do të kishin qenë në gjendje të duronin halifatin e tij, sepse po të ishte bërë ai halif ai do ti detyronte njerëzit të pranonin të vërtetën e kulluar dhe të vijonin rrugës së drejtë. Nën halifatin e tij ata nuk do të kishin qenë në gjendje të kalonin kufijtë e drejtësisë dhe kështu do të kishin kërkuar të hynin në luftë me të. (Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 137.)
14. Amri dhe Horithi i thanë Said ibën Zajdit: A kundërshtoi dikush ti shprehte besnikëri Abu Bakrit? Ai u përgjigj: Askush nuk i kundërshtoi atij përveç atyre që kanë mohuar fenë ose që janë gati të bëjnë ashtu. Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. II, f. 447.
15. Në hadithin e famshëm thakalajn Pejgamberi thotë: I lë dy gjëra të vlefshme midis jush në besim dhe nëse u përmbaheni atyre, kurrë nuk do gaboni rrugën: Kur'anin dhe anëtarët e familjes sime; këto kurrë nuk do të ndahen deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. Ky hadith është transmetuar përmes më shumë se njëqind kanaleve nga mbi tridhjetë e pesë shokë të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë. (Abakat, vëllimi mbi hadithet thakalajn; Ghajat al-maram, f. 211.) Pejgamberi ka thënë: Unë jam qyteti i dijes kurse Aliu është porta e tij. (al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. VII, f. 359.)
16. Jakubi, vëll. II, ff. 105-150, ku kjo shpesh zihet ngoje.

vazhdon...

----------


## machori

Dy problemet e trashegimise dhe te autoritetit ne shkencat fetare 

Ne perputhje me mesimet e Islamit te cilat e formojn bazen e tij ,shiizmi besonte se çeshtja me e rendesishime me te cilen ballafaqohej komuniteti islamik ishte sqarimi dhe kalimi i mesimeve islamike dhe doktrina e shkencave fetare .17 Vetem pasi te beheshin sqarime te tilla do te mund te merrej parasysh zbatimi i mesimeve te tilla ne rendin shoqeror .Me fjale te tjera shiizmi besonte se(para se gjithash)anetaret e shoqeris do te duhej te ishin ne gjendje te nxinin nje vizion te vertet te botes dhe te njeriut te mbeshtetur ne natyren e vertet te gjerave 
Vetem atehere ata do te mund ti dinin dhe ti kryenin detyrat e tyre si qenie njerezore ne te cilat qendron begatia e tyre e vertet - qofte edhe qe kryerja e ketyre do te duhej te behej kunder deshires se tyre .Pasi te zbatohej kjo shkalle e pare ,vendin e vertet islamik do te duhej ta ruante dhe ta zbatonte nje nje qeveri fetare ne shoqeri ne nje menyre te tille qe njeriu nuk do te adhuronte aske tjeter pos Zotit ,do te kishte liri personale dhe shoqerore deri ne ate shkalle te mundshme , dhe do te nxirrte fitim nga e drejta personale dhe shoqerore 
Keto dy qellime do te mund te purmbushen vetem nga nje person i cili do te ishte pa gabime dhe i mbrojtur nga Zoti qe te mos gabonte .Perndryshe njerezit do te mund te beheshin sundues ose autoritete religjioze te cilet nuk do te mund te mos shtremberonin mendimet ose te mos kryenin tradhti ne detyrat e vena mbi shpatullat e tyre .Neso ndodh kjo ,sundimi i drejt dhe me dhenie lirie i islamit do te shendrrohej dal ngadal ne sundim diktatorial dhe ne qeveri plotesisht autokrate .Per me teper ,mesimet e pastra te religjionit do te mund te beheshin ,siç mund te shihnet ne rastin e religjioneve te tjera ,viktima te ndryshimeve dhe te shtremberimeve ne duart e shkollarve vetjak te dhene pas plotesimit te deshirave te tyre trupore .Siç eshte vertetuar nga Pejgamberi i shenjte .
Aliu vijoi ne menyre te persosur dhe te plote sipas librit ?Zotit dhe tradites si ne fjale ashtu edhe ne vepra .18  Siç e sheh shiizmi kete,po qe se ,siç thote shumica ,vetem kurrejshet e kundershtuan halifatin e drejt te Aliut ,atehere ajo shumice do te duhej tu pergjigjej kurejshtve duke e mbrojtur ate qe eshte e drejt 
Ata do te duhej te shtypnin kundershtaret  per shkak te arsyes se drejt njesoj siç luftuan kunder grupit i cili refuzoi te paguante taksen e religjionit (zeqati).Shumica nuk do te duhej te mbetej indiferente ndaj asaj qe ishte e drejt ,nga frika apo nga opozita e kurejshve 
Ajo qe i pengoi shiitet te mos pranonin metoden e zgjedhjes se halifatit nga njerezit ishte frika nga pasojat e demshme qe do te mund te rridhnin nga ajo :frika nga korrupsioni i mundshem ne qeveri dhe prishja e bazes se forte te shkencave te larta fetare .Ashtu siç ndodhi ne ngjarjet e mevonshme ne historine islame qe e vertetuan kete frike (ose parashikim),duke dhene  si rezultat qe shiitet u bene gjthnje me te fort ne besimin e tyre .Gjate viteve te hershme ,megjithet,per shkak te numrit te vogel te vijuesve te tij ,shiizmi u duk se jashtmi se ishte i absorbuar ne shumicen ,ndonese privatisht ai vazhdonte te insistonte per nxenien e shkencave islamike nga familja e pejgamberit a.s dhe ftoheshin njerezit per kete arsye .Ne te njejten kohe per ta ruajtur fuqine e islamit dhe per ta ruajtur perparimin e tij ,shiizmi nuk shfaqi kundershtim te hapet ndaj pjeses tjeter te shoqeris islame .Anetaret e komunitetit shiit madje luftuan krah per krah me shumicen sunite ne luftrat e shenjta (xhihad)dhe gjhtashtu merrnin pjese ne çeshtjet publike .Vete Imam Aliu i printe shumices sunite ne interes te gjithe islamit kurdoher qe nje veprim i tille ishte i domosdoshem .20


SHENIMET 
17  Libri i Zotit ,theniet e pejgamberit te shenjte dhe familja e tij jane perplot me guxim dhe kashilla per te nxene dituri ,deri ne shkallen sa qe pejgamberi a.s ka thene .Te nxenet dija eshte detyre e çdo muslimani.Bihar al-anvarn nga Majlisi ,Teheran ,1301-15,vell 1 ,f 55.
18 al Bidaje va 'l-nihajah, vell. VII.f.360.
19 Shenimi i redaktorit .Kurejshet kane qene fisi me aristokrat ne arabine para islamike nga i cili kishte prejardhjen vete pejgamberi i shenjte .Por kurejshet duke qene roje te Qabes .se pari e kundershtuan pejgamberine e tij dhe e dhane rezistencen me te madhe kunder tij .Vetem me vone ata ju dorezuan religjionit te ri ne te cilin ata gjthmone kane vijuar te kene nje vend nderi ,sidomos dega e lidhur drejt perse drejti me familjen e pejgamberit a.s
20 Tarikh-i Ja'kubi, f .111 ,126 dhe 129

----------


## machori

Metoda politike e zgjedhjes së halifit me vota dhe mospërputhja e saj me pikëpamjen shiite

Shiizmi beson se Ligji Hyjnor i Islamit (Sheriati), substanca e të cilit gjendet në Librin e Zotit dhe është traditë (synet)21 e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, do të mbetet i vlefshëm deri në Ditën e Gjykimit dhe kurrë nuk mundet as do të mundet ndonjëherë, të ndryshohet. Një qeveri e cila është vërtet islamike me asnjë pretekst nuk mund të refuzojë plotësisht të zbatojë urdhrat e Sheriatit.22 E vetmja detyrë e një qeverie islamike është të marrë vendime me konsultime brenda kufijve të vënë nga Sheriati dhe në përputhje me kërkesat e momentit.
Betimi i besnikërisë ndaj Abu Bakrit në Sakifah, i cili ishte motivuar së paku pjesërisht nga konsiderata politike, dhe incidenti i përshkruar në hadithin për ngjyrën dhe letrën,23 i cili u paraqit gjatë ditëve të fundit të sëmundjes së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, nxjerr në shesh faktin se ata që drejtonin dhe mbështetnin lëvizjen për të zgjedhur halifin përmes procesit të zgjedhjeve besonin se Libri i Zotit duhet të ruhet në formë të kushtetutës. Ata e theksonin Librin e Shenjtë dhe u kushtonin shumë më pak vëmendje fjalëve të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë si një burim i pandryshueshëm i mësimeve të Islamit. Duket se ata kishin pranuar ndryshimin e disa aspekteve të mësimeve të Islamit që kishin të bënin me qeverisjen për tiu përshtatur kushteve të çastit dhe për hir të së mirës së përgjithshme.
Kjo tendencë për të theksuar vetëm disa parime të Ligjit Hyjnor është vërtetuar nga shumë thënie që më vonë u transmetuan sa u përket shokëve të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë. Për shembull, shokët (e Pejgamberit) konsideroheshin si autoritete të pavarura në çështjet e Ligjit Hyjnor (muxhtahid),24 duke qenë në gjendje të ushtronin gjykime të pavarura (ixhtihad) në çështjet publike. Po ashtu besohej se po të kishin ata sukses në detyrën e tyre, ata do të shpërbleheshin nga Zoti dhe po të dështonin atyre do tu falej gabimi nga Ai, sepse ata ishin nga radha e shokëve. Kjo bindje mbisundonte me të madhe gjatë vjetëve të hershëm që vijonin pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë. Shiizmi merr një qëndrim më të rreptë dhe beson se veprimet e shokëve të tij, si dhe të muslimanëve të tjerë, duhet të gjykohen rreptësisht sipas mësimeve të Sheriatit. Për shembull, ishte një incident i ndërlikuar në të cilin ishte përfshirë gjenerali Khalid ibën Validi në shtëpinë e njërit nga muslimanët e shquar të asaj kohe, Malik ibën Nuvajrahu, në të cilin si pasojë u shkaktua vdekja e këtij të dytit. Fakti që Khalidi nuk u mor fare të përgjigjej për këtë incident për arsye se ai ishte udhëheqës i dalluar ushtarak25 , tregon në sytë e shiizmit një zemërgjerësi jo të mirë ndaj disa veprimeve të shokëve të cilët ishin nën normën e pietetit të përsosur dhe të drejtësisë të kryera nga elita shpirtërore nga mesi i shokëve.
Një praktikë tjetër e vjetëve të hershëm e cila kritikohet nga shiizmi është shkëputja e khumeve26 nga anëtarët e familjes së Pejgamberit dhe nga kushërinjtë e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë.27 Po kështu, për shkak të theksimit të bërë nga shiizmi mbi sunetin dhe Pejgamberin e Shenjtë, është vështirë të kuptohet pse shkrimi i tekstit të haditheve ishte penguar plotësisht dhe pse, po të gjendej një hadith i shkruar, ai do të digjej.28 Ne e dimë se kjo ndalesë vazhdoi gjatë kohës së halifatit të khulafa rashidun29 deri në periudhën e Umevitit30 dhe nuk pushoi deri në periudhën e Umar ibën al-Azizit, i cili sundoi prej 99/717 deri më 101/719.31
Gjatë periudhës së halifit të dytë (13/634 deri 25/644) ishte një vazhdimësi e politikës së theksimit të disa aspekteve të Sheriatit dhe të vënies anash të disa praktikave për të cilat shiitët besojnë se Pejgamberi i Shenjtë i ligjëronte dhe i ushtronte. Disa praktika ishin ndaluar, disa ishin zhdukur, ndërsa disa ishin shtuar. Për shembull, haxhillëku i tamattusë (një lloj haxhillëku në të cilin ceremonia umrah në vend të ceremonisë së haxhxhit) ishte ndaluar nga Umari gjatë halifatit të tij, me dekret që kundërvajtësit do të gjuheshin me gurë; kjo përkundër faktit se gjatë haxhillëkut të tij të fundit Pejgamberi i Shenjtë - paqja qoftë mbi të - e themeloi, siç është në Kuran, sure II, 196, si një formë të veçantë për ceremonitë e haxhillëkut që do të mund të bëhej nga haxhinjtë që vijnë nga larg. Po ashtu, gjatë jetës së Pejgamberit të Zotit praktikohej martesa e përkohshme (***ah), por Umari e ndaloi atë. Dhe madje edhe pse në kohën sa qe gjallë Pejgamberi i Shenjtë ishte praktikë të recitohej në thirrjen për tu falur, Shpejtoni për në veprën më të mirë (hajja ala khair el-amal), Umari urdhëroi që ajo të hiqej sepse thonte se kjo do ti pengonte njerëzit të merrnin pjesë në luftë të shenjtë, në xhihad. (Kjo ende recitohet në thirrjen shiite për tu falur, por jo në thirrjen sunite). Pati po ashtu shtojca të Sheriatit: gjatë kohës së Pejgamberit, shkurorëzimi ishte i vlefshëm vetëm nëse bëheshin tri deklarata të divorcit Unë ndahem prej teje në tri raste të ndryshme, por Umari lejoi që kjo deklaratë trefishe të bëhej vetëm për njëherë. Dënime të rënda u bëheshin atyre që shkelnin disa nga këto rregulla të reja, siç janë rrahja me gurë në rastin e martesës ***ah.
Ishte pikërisht gjatë periudhës së sundimit të halifit të dytë kur forca të reja shoqërore dhe ekonomike shpunë në ndarje të pabarabartë të thesarit publik (bajt al-mal) midis njerëzve,32 një veprim i cili më vonë u bë shkak për dallime të hatashme klasore dhe për luftëra të tmerrshme dhe të përgjakshme midis muslimanëve. Në këtë kohë Muaviju sundonte në Damask në stilin e mbretërve persianë dhe bizantinë dhe madje iu dha titulli i Kusrav i Arabëve (një titull persian i pushtetit më të lartë perandorak), por asnjë protestë serioze nuk u bë kundër tij për këtë tip të përbotshëm të sundimit.33
Halifi i dytë u vra nga një skllav persian më 25/644. Në përputhje me votimin e shumicës nga një këshill gjashtanëtarësh i cili ishte konstituar me urdhrin e halifit të dytë para vdekjes së tij, u zgjodh halifi i tretë. Halifi i tretë nuk e pengoi farefisin e tij Umevit që të bëheshin mbizotërues i popullit gjatë halifatit të tij dhe disa prej tyre i emëroi si sundimtarë në Hixhaz, në Irak, në Egjipt dhe në vende të tjera muslimane.34 Këta kushërinj filluan të liroheshin në të zbatuarit e parimeve morale në qeveri. Disa prej tyre haptazi kryenin padrejtësi dhe tirani, mëkate dhe paudhësi, dhe i shkelnin disa parime të ligjit islamik të themeluara fort.
Para se të kalonte shumë kohë, filluan mori protestash të rridhnin drejt kryeqytetit. Por halifi, i cili ishte nën ndikimin e kushërinjve të tij - sidomos të Marvan ibën Hakamit 35 - nuk veproi si duhet ose vendosmërisht për ti larguar shkaqet kundër të cilave njerëzit protestonin. Ndonjëherë madje ndodhte që ata të cilët protestonin të dënoheshin dhe të internoheshin.
Një rast që ndodhi në Egjipt ilustron natyrën e sundimit të halifit të tretë. Një grup muslimanësh u ngrit kundër Osmanit. Osmani e hetoi rrezikun dhe kërkoi ndihmë nga Aliu, duke shprehur ndjenjën e pendimit. Aliu u tha egjiptianëve: Ju jeni revoltuar për të sjellë drejtësi dhe të vërtetë në jetë. Osmani është penduar duke thënë: Unë do ta ndryshoj mënyrën e punës sime dhe brenda tri ditësh do ti plotësoj kërkesat tuaja. Do ti largoj nga pozita e tyre sunduesit që ushtrojnë dhunë. Aliu pastaj e shkroi një marrëveshje me ta në emër të Osmanit dhe ata u nisën për në shtëpi. Rrugës ata e panë robin e Osmanit hipur në devenë e tij duke shkuar në drejtim të Egjiptit. Dyshuan në të dhe e kontrolluan. Tek ai gjetën një letër drejtuar guvernatorit të Egjiptit e cila përmbante këto fjalë: Në emër të Zotit. Kur Abd al-Rahman ibën Adisi të vijë te ju, rriheni me njëqind fishkulla (kamxhiku), rruajani kokën dhe mjekrën dhe dënojeni me burgim të gjatë. Po kështu veproni në rastin e Amër ibën al-Hamkut, Suda ibën Hamranit dhe Urvah ibën Nibaut. Egjipianët e morën letrën dhe u kthyen me zemërim tek Osmani, duke i thënë: Ju na keni tradhtuar! Osmani e mohoi letrën. Ata thanë: Skllavi juaj e mbante letrën. Ai u përgjigj: Ai e ka kryer këtë vepër pa lejen time. Ata i thanë: Ai ishte hipur mbi devenë tuaj. Ai u përgjigj: Ata ma kanë vjedhur devenë time. Ata thanë: Letra është shkruar me dorën e sekretarit tuaj. Ai u përgjigj: Kjo është bërë pa dijen time. Ata thanë: Në çdo rast, ju nuk jeni kompetent të jeni halif dhe duhet të jepni dorëheqje, sepse nëse kjo është bërë me lejen tuaj ju jeni tradhtar, por nëse çështje aq të rëndësishme bëhen pa lejen dhe dijen tuaj, atëherë provohet paaftësia dhe jokompetenca juaj. Sido që të jetë, ose jepni dorëheqje ose shkarkoni nëpunësit e dhunshëm nga pozitat e tyre që tani. Osmani u përgjigj: Po të doja të veproja sipas dëshirës suaj, atëherë ju qenkeni sundimtarë. Atëherë, pse është funksioni im? Ata u ngritën dhe e lanë turmën të zemëruar.36
Gjatë halifatit të tij Osmani lejoi qeverinë e Damaskut, në krye të së cilës qëndronte Muaviju, të forcohej më shumë se ndonjëherë më parë. Në të vërtetë, qendra e gravitetit të halifatit, sa i përket pushtetit politik, po kalonte në Damask, kurse organizimi në Medinë, kryeqytet i botës islamike, nuk ishte politikisht asgjë më shumë se formë pa pushtetin dhe thelbin e domosdoshëm për ta përkrahur atë.37 Më në fund, në vitin 35/656, njerëzit ngritën krye dhe pas disa ditësh shtetrrethimi dhe luftimesh u vra halifi i tretë.
Halifi i parë ishte zgjedhur me vota të shumicës së shokëve (të Pejgamberit), halifi i dytë me dëshirën dhe testamentin e halifit të parë, kurse i treti nga një këshill gjashtanëtarësh, anëtarët dhe rregullat e procedurës ishin zgjedhur dhe vendosur nga halifi i dytë. Në tërësi, politika e këtyre tre halifëve, të cilët qenë në pushtet gjatë njëzetë e pesë vjetësh, ishte të zbatoheshin dhe përfilleshin ligjet dhe parimet islamike në shoqëri në përputhje me ixhtihadin dhe me atë që dukej më me mend në atë kohë nga vetë halifët. Sa u përket shkencave islamike, politika e këtyre halifëve ishte që të lexohej Kur'ani i Shenjtë dhe të kuptohej pa u marrë me komentime mbi të ose pa u lejuar që ai të bëhej objekt diskutimesh. Hadithi i Pejgamberit recitohej dhe përcillej me gojë pa u shkruar në letër. Shkrimi lejohej vetëm për tekstin e Kur'anit të Shenjtë dhe ndalohej në rastin e haditheve.38
Pas betejës së Jamanahut, e cila mori fund më 12/633, shumë nga ata që kishin qenë recitues të Kur'anit të Shenjtë dhe të cilët e dinin përmendësh ishin vrarë në luftë. Si pasojë e kësaj, Umar ibën al-Khatabi i propozoi halifit të parë që të mblidheshin vargjet e Kur'anit të Shenjtë në formë të shkruar, duke thënë se sikur të paraqitej edhe një luftë tjetër dhe të vriteshin edhe ata të tjerët që e dinin Kur'anin përmendësh, dija e tekstit të Librit të Shenjtë do të zhdukej për njerëzimin. Prandaj, ishte e domosdoshme të mblidheshin vargjet e Kur'anit në trajtë të shkruar.39
Nga pikëvështrimi shiit duket e çuditshme që u mor ky vendim vetëm sa i përket Kur'anit, dhe përkundër faktit që haditheve Pejgamberike, të cilat janë plotësim i Kur'anit, u kërcënohej po ai rrezik dhe nuk ishin të sigurt të mos u nënshtroheshin prishjes gjatë transmetimit, shtimit, zvogëlimit, falsifikimit dhe harresës, nuk iu kushtua i njëjti kujdes edhe atyre. Përkundrazi, tashmë siç u zu ngoje, të shkruarit e tyre u ndalua dhe të gjitha versionet e tyre që u gjetën u dogjën, sikur të vihej në dukje se i vetmi tekst që duhej të qëndronte në trajtë të shkruar ishte Kur'ani i Shenjtë.
Sa u përket shkencave të tjera islamike, gjatë kësaj periudhe u bënë pak përpjekje për ti propaganduar, duke i shpenzuar energjitë e komunitetit më së shumti në themelimin e një rendi të ri shoqëror-politik. Përkundër të gjitha lavdërimeve dhe shenjtërimeve të cilat gjenden në Kuran sa i përket dijes (ilmit),40 dhe theksimit të dhënë kultivimit të tij, kultivimi i lakmueshëm i shkencave të religjionit ishte shty për një periudhë të mëvonshme të historisë islamike.
Shumica e njerëzve merreshin me fitoret e dukshme dhe vijuese të armatave islamike, dhe vazhdonin tutje nga vërshimi i trofeve të jashtëzakonshme të cilat vinin nga të gjitha drejtimet drejt Siujdhesë Arabike. Me këtë pasuri të re dhe të mirat që vinin së bashku me të, pakkush nga familja e Pejgamberit ishte i gatshëm ti kushtohej kultivimit të shkencave, në krye të të cilave qëndronte Aliu, të cilin Pejgamberi i Shenjtë ia kishte paraqitur popullit si njërin ndër më të prirurit për shkencat islamike. Në të njëjtën kohë, kuptimi i brendshëm i mësimeve të Kur'anit të Shenjtë ishte lënë pas dore nga shumica e atyre të cilët ishin ndikuar nga ky ndryshim. Është çudi që madje edhe në çështjen e mbledhjes së vargjeve të Kur'anit të Shenjtë, Aliun nuk e kishin konsultuar dhe emri i tij nuk ishte zënë ngoje në mesin e atyre që kishin marrë pjesë në këtë detyrë, ndonëse çdokush e dinte se ai kishte mbledhur tekstin e Kur'anit të Shenjtë pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit.41
Në shumë ngjarje tregohet se pasi kishte fituar besimin nga komuniteti, Abu Bakri kishte dërguar dikë tek Aliu dhe e kishte kërkuar besimin e tij. Aliu tha: Kam dhënë fjalën të mos e lëshoj shtëpinë time pos për lutjet e ditës derisa ta përpiloj Kur'anin. Ndërsa është zënë ngoje se Aliu kishte mbaruar me përpilimin e Kur'anit. Po ashtu tregohet se pasi e kishte përpiluar Kur'anin ai i vendosi faqet e Librit të Shenjtë në një deve dhe ua tregonte njerëzve. Po ashtu tregohet se beteja e Jamanahut, pas së cilës ishte përpiluar Kur'ani, ndodhi gjatë vitit të dytë të halifatit të Abu Bakrit. Këto të dhëna janë zënë ngoje në shumë vepra mbi historinë dhe hadithin të cilat kanë të bëjnë me vlerësimin e përpilimit të Kur'anit të Shenjtë.
Këto dhe ngjarje të ngjashme i shtynë vijuesit e Aliut të ishin më të fortë në besimin e tyre dhe më të vetëdijshëm për rrugën që shtrihej para tyre. Ata e shtonin veprimtarinë e tyre prej dite në ditë kurse vetë Aliu, i cili ishte shkëputur nga mundësia e arsimimit dhe e ushtrimit të njerëzve në përgjithësi, të përqëndrohej për të ushtruar privatisht një elitë.
Gjatë kësaj periudhe njëzetëepesëvjeçare Aliut i vdiqën tre nga katër miqtë dhe shokët e tij më të dashur, të cilët po ashtu ishin në mesin e shokëve të Pejgamberit: Salman al-Farsi, Abu Dharr al-Ghifari dhe Mikdadi. Ata kishin qenë të përhershëm në shoqërimin e tyre me të në të gjitha rrethanat. Po ashtu gjatë kësaj periudhe të njëjtë disa prej shokëve të tjerë të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe një numër i madh i vijuesve të tyre në Hixhaz, Jemen, Irak dhe në vende të tjera, u bashkuan me vijuesit e Aliut. Si rezultat i kësaj, pas vdekjes së halifit të tretë njerëzit iu kthyen Aliut nga të gjitha anët, iu betuan për besnikëri dhe e zgjodhën halif.


vazhdon   ,,, ja pse  sepse,,,


shenimet:

21. Shënim i redaktorit: Tradita e Pejgamberit ashtu siç qëndron në thëniet e tij quhet hadith, ndërsa veprimet, veprat, fjalët dhe gjithë ajo që e përbënte jetën e cila u bë shembull për të gjithë muslimanët quhen sunet.
22. Zoti thotë në fjalën e Tij: Po shiko! është një shkrim i pasulmueshëm. Falsifikimi nuk mund të vijë në të as prej para tij as prej prapa tij. (Kur'ani, XLI, 41-42). Dhe Ai thotë: Vendim i përket vetëm Allahut (Kur'ani, VI, 57, gjithashtu XII, 40 dhe 67), që do të thotë se i vetmi sheriat është Sheriati dhe ligjet e Zotit të cilat duhet ti arrijnë njeriut me anë të pejgamberisë. Dhe Ai thotë: por ai [Muhamedi] është lajmëtari i Allahut dhe Vula e pejgamberëve. (Kur'ani, XXXIII, 40). Dhe Ai thotë: Kush gjykon jo sipas asaj që e ka shpallur Allahu; të tillë janë ata që nuk besojnë. (Kur'ani, V, 44).
23. Shënim i redaktorit: Sipas burimeve shiite, pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit populli u mblodh në verandë të mbuluar (sakifah) të Bani Saidahut dhe ia dhanë besimin Abu Bakrit si halif. Sa i përket hadithit të bojës dhe të letrës, ai ka të bëjë me çastet e fundit të jetës së Pejgamberit ashtu siç thuhet më lart në shënimin 11.
24. Shënim i redaktorit: Muxhtahidi është ai i cili përmes mjeshtrisë së shkencave të religjionit dhe posedimit të cilësive morale ka të drejtë të ushtrojë ixhtihadin ose dhënien e mendimit të ri mbi çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me Sheriatin. E drejta për të ushtruar gjykimin e pavarur të mbështetur në parimet e Ligjit , ose të ixhtihadit, në Islamin sunit ka pushuar të ekzistojë që nga shekulli III/IX, ndërsa porta e ixhtihadit gjithmonë ka qenë e hapur në Islamin shiit. Autoritetet prijëse në Ligjin Hyjnor në shiizëm quhen muxhtahidë.
25. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 110; Tarikh-i Abil Fida, vëll. I, f. 158.
26. Shënim i redaktorit: Taksë religjioni i paguar familjes së Pejgamberit e cila u ndërpre në Islamin sunit pas vdekjes së tij, por në Islamin shiit vazhdon të paguhet deri në ditën e sotme.
27. al-Dhurr al-manthur, vëll. III, f. 186; Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 48. Pos këtyre, domosdoja e khumëve është zënë ngoje në Kur'anin e Shenjtë: Dhe dije se çkado që të marrësh nga preja e luftës, shiko! një e pesta (khum) është për Allahun, për lajmëtarin dhe për njerëzit e afërm... (Kur'ani, VIII, 41).
28. Gjatë halifatit të tij Abu Bakri mblodhi pesëqind hadithe. Ajshja tregon: Një natë e pashë babain të shqetësuar deri në mëngjes. Në mëngjes ai më tha: Sillmi hadithet. Pastaj ai i vuri të gjitha në zjarr. (Kanz al-ummal i Ala al-Din Mutakiut, Hajderabad, 1364-75, vëll. V, f. 237.) Umari u shkroi të gjitha qyteteve duke thënë se kushdo qoftë të kishte hadith ta shkatërronte atë. (Kanz al-ummal, vëll. V, f.237.) Muhamed ibën Abi Bakri thotë: Gjatë kohës së Umarit hadithet u shtuan. Kur ia sollën ato ai urdhëroi të digjeshin. (Tabakat Ibn Sad, Bejrut, 1376, vëll. V, f. 140.)
29. Shënim i redaktorit: Katër halifët e parë, Abu Bakri, Umari, Osmani dhe Aliu, quhen së bashku Hulefai rashidiun, halifët e drejtuar si duhet, kurse periudha e tyre e halifatit dallohet rreptësisht nga ajo e umevitëve e cila vijoi për arsye se sundimi i katër halifëve të parë ishte me karakter rreptësisht religjioz, ndërsa halifati i Umevitit ishte i ngjyrosur me konsiderata të kësaj bote.
30. Tarikh-i Abil-Fida, vëll. I, f. 151, dhe burime të tjera të ngjashme.
31. Shënim i redaktorit: Për hir të lexuesve jomuslimanë të gjitha datat do të jepen sipas kalendarit të hixhrit (kalendar islamik sipas hënës) dhe vitet përkatëse sipas kalendarit A.D. (të krishtit, v.p.) (p.sh. 13/634-25/644); kur i bëhet ndonjë referencë ndonjë shekulli, kemi dhënë së pari shekullin islamik dhe pastaj shekullin gjegjës të krishterë: (IV/X).
32. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 131; Tarikh-i Abil-Fida, vëll. I, f. 160.
33. Usd al-ghabah nga Ibën Athiri, Kajro, 1280, vëll. IV, f. 386; al-Isabah nga Ibën Haxhar Askalani, Kajro, 1323, vëll. III.
34. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 150; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 168; Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. III, f. 377, etj.
35. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 150; Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. III, f. 397.
36. Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. III, ff. 402-409; Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, ff. 150-151.
37. Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. III, f. 377.
38. Sahih nga Bukhariu, vëll. VI, f. 98; Tarik-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 113.
39. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 111; Tabari, vëll. III, ff. 129-132.
40. Shënim i redaktorit: Fjala ilm do të thotë shkencë në kuptimin e saj më të përgjithshëm, si fjala latine scientia, dhe zbatohet për format fetare po ashtu edhe për format intelektuale, racionale dhe filozofike të dijes. Në përgjithësi ajo dallohet nga rifah ose irfan e cila është dije hyjnore dhe mund të krahasohet me fjalën latine sapientia. Disa mjeshtër muslimanë, megjithatë, e konsiderojnë ilmin në kuptimin e saj më të lartin që qëndron mbi fjalën irfan meqenëse ajo është cilësi hyjnore, meqenëse njëri nga emrat e Zotit është al-Alim, ai që di.
41. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 113; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f.9.
42. Shënim i redaktorit: Titulli amir al-mumin: komandant i besimtarëve përdoret në shiizëm vetëm për Aliun, ndërsa në Islamin sunit ai është titull i përgjithshëm që u përket të gjithë halifëve.
43. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 154.
44. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 155; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, f. 364.

----------


## machori

Përfundimi i halifatit të Ali, Amir al-muminin, dhe metoda e tij e sundimit


Halifati i Aliut filloi kah fundi i vitit 35/656 dhe zgjati rreth katër vjet e nëntë muaj. Gjatë periudhës së tij si halif Aliu vijoi rrugën e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe i solli kushtet në gjendjen e tyre siç ishin në fillim. Ai e detyroi dorëheqjen e të gjithë elementeve politike jo kompetente të cilët kishin dorë në drejtimin e aferave44 dhe në të vërtetë filloi një shndërrim i madh i një natyre revolucionare i cili i shkaktoi vështirësi të panumërueshme.45
Në ditën e tij të parë si halif, duke iu drejtuar popullit, Aliu tha: O njerëz, të jeni të vetëdijshëm se vështirësitë me të cilat u ballafaquat gjatë periudhës të pejgamberisë të Pejgamberit të Zotit erdhën për juve edhe një herë dhe këtu janë ato. Radhitja juaj duhet të kthehet përsëri si duhet kështu që njerëzit me virtyte të cilët kanë mbetur prapa duhet të vijnë përpara, ndërsa ata që kanë dalë përpara pa pasur merita duhet të ikin prapa. Ekzistojnë si e vërteta (hakk) ashtu edhe gënjeshtra (batil). Secila i ka vijuesit e vet; por njeriu duhet të vijojë të vërtetën. Nëse gënjeshtra mbisundon, kjo nuk është diçka e re, dhe nëse e vërteta është e rrallë dhe e vështirë për tiu qasur, ndonjëherë edhe ajo që është e rrallë e sheh ditën e vet kështu që ka shpresë për përparim. Natyrisht, nuk ndodh shpesh që diçka që është larguar nga njeriu duhet ti kthehet atij.46
Aliu vazhdoi tipin e tij krejt tjetër të qeverisjes të mbështetur më shumë në drejtësi sesa në efikasitet politik, por, siç është e domosdoshme në rast të çdo lëvizjeje të këtij lloji, elementet e opozitës interesat e të cilëve qenë rrezikuar, filluan të paraqitnin pakënaqësitë e tyre dhe i bënin rezistencë sundimit të tij. Duke i mbështetur veprat e tyre në pretendimin se ata dëshironin të hakmerreshin për vrasjen e Osmanit, ata nxitnin luftëra të përgjakshme të cilat vijuan thuaja gjatë gjithë kohës sa qe Aliu halif. Nga pikëvështrimi shiit, ata që shkaktuan këto luftëra qytetare nuk kishin ndonjë qëllim tjetër në mendje pos interesit të tyre personal. Dëshira për ta nxjerrë gjakun e halifit të tretë nuk ishtë gjë më shumë se arsyetim për ta mashtruar turmën. Nuk ishte fare fjala për moskuptim.
Pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, një pakicë e vogël e cila vijonte Aliun refuzonte ti shprehte besnikëri. Në krye të kësaj pakice ishin Salmani, Abu Dharri, Mikdadi dhe Amari. Në fillim të halifatit të Aliut po ashtu një pakicë e konsiderueshme në mosmarrëveshje refuzonte ti shprehte besnikëri. Në mesin e kundërshtarëve më këmbëngulës ishin Said ibën As, Valid ibën Ukbah, Marvan ibën Hakam, Amër ibën As, Busër ibën Artat, Sumarah ibën Jundab dhe Mughirah ibën Shubah.
Studimi i biografisë së këtyre grupeve dhe meditimi mbi veprat që ata kishin kryer dhe tregimet që rrëfehen për ta në librat e historisë zbulojnë plotësisht personalitetin e tyre religjioz dhe qëllimin e tyre. Grupi i parë ishin në mesin e elitës së shokëve të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe midis asketëve, adhurues të devotshëm dhe të përkushtuar të pakursyer ndaj Islamit të cilët luftonin për rrugën e lirisë islamike. Ata i donte posaçërisht Pejgamberi. Pejgamberi pat thënë: Zoti më ka treguar se ai i do katër njerëz dhe se edhe unë duhet ti dua ata. Njerëzit e pyetën për emrat e tyre. Ai zuri ngoje Aliun dhe pastaj emrat e Abu Dharrit, të Salmanit dhe të Mikdadit. (Sunan i Ibën Maxhah, Kajro, 1972, vëll. I, f. 66). Ajshja ka treguar se Pejgamberi i Zotit kishte thënë: Po të jenë dy alternativa para Amarit, ai përfundimisht do ta zgjedhë atë e cila është më e vërtetë dhe më e drejtë. (Ibn Majah, vëll. I, p.66). Pejgamberi ka thënë: Nuk është askush midis parajsës dhe botës më i vërtetë se Abu Dharri. (Ibn Majah, vëll. I, f.66). Nuk ka shënim për ndonjë vepër të ndaluar që të kenë bërë nga këta njerëz gjatë jetës së tyre. Ata kurrë nuk derdhën kurrfarë gjaku me padrejtësi, nuk kanë kryer sulm kundër askujt, nuk kanë vjedhur pasurinë e askujt, kurrë nuk janë përpjekur ti korruptojnë dhe ti drejtojnë gabimisht njerëzit.
Historia, megjithatë, është plot raste të veprave të pamira të kryera nga disa prej grupit të dytë. Veprat e ndryshme të kryera nga këta njerëz në kundërshtim me mësimet e qarta të Islamit janë të pamarra me mend. Këto vepra nuk mund të falen në asnjë mënyrë pos mënyrës që vijohet nga disa grupe të sunitëve të cilët thonë se Zoti ishte i kënaqur me ta prandaj ata ishin të lirë të kryenin çfarëdo veprash që dëshironin, dhe se ata nuk do të dënohen pse i kanë shkelur urdhrat dhe rregullat ekzistuese në Librin e Shenjtë dhe në sunet.
Lufta e parë në halifatin e Aliut, e cila quhet Beteja e devesë, u shkaktua nga dallimet fatkëqija të klasave të krijuara gjatë periudhës së sundimit të halifit të dytë si pasojë e forcave të reja shoqërore ekonomike të cilat krijuan një ndarje të pabarabartë të thesarit publik midis anëtarëve të komunitetit. Kur u zgjodh në halifat, Aliu e ndau thesarin në mënyrë ta barabartë47 ashtu siç kishte qenë metoda e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, por mënyra e tij e ndarjes së pasurisë i shqetësoi shumë Talhahun dhe Zubairin. Ata filluan të tregonin shenja të mosbindjes dhe ikën nga Medina për në Mekë, gjoja me qëllim që të bënin haxhillëk. Ata e bindën nënën e Besimtarëve (umm al-muminin), Ajshen, e cila nuk ishte mike me Aliun, që tu bashkohej atyre dhe gjoja duke dëshiruar për tu hakmarrë për vdekjen e halifit të tretë, e filluan betejën e përgjakshme të Devesë.48 Kjo u bë përkundër faktit se po ky Talha dhe Zubair ishin në Medinë kur u rrethua dhe u vra halifi i tretë, por nuk bënë asgjë për ta mbrojtur.49
Për më tepër, pas vdekjes së tij ata ishin të parët që i shprehën besnikërinë Aliut në emër të imigrantëve (Muhaxhirun)50 si dhe në emrin e tyre.51 Gjithashtu, nëna e Besimtarëve, Ajsha, nuk tregoi asnjë kundërshtim ndaj atyre që e kishin vrarë halifin e tretë në çastin kur ajo e mori lajmin për vdekjen e tij.52 Nuk duhet të harrohet se nxitësit kryesorë të trazirave që shpunë në vdekjen e halifit të tretë ishin ata shokë për të cilët shkruan letra nga Medina, njerëz të afërt dhe të largët duke i ftuar të ngriheshin kundër halifit, një fakt që është përsëritur në shumë raste të mëhershme të historisë muslimane.
Sa i përket luftës së dytë, të quajtur Beteja e Sifinit, e cila zgjati nja një vit e gjysmë, shkaku i saj ishte zilia e Muavijut për halifatin i cili për të ishte më tepër instrument politik botëror sesa institucion religjioni. Por, si arsyetim ai dha nxjerrjen e gjakut të halifit të tretë, si gjënë kryesore, dhe filloi një luftë në të cilën më shumë se njëqind mijë njerëz humbën jetën pa arsye. Natyrisht, në këto luftëra Muaviju ishte më shumë agresor sesa mbrojtës, sepse protesta për ta nxjerrë gjakun e dikujt nuk mund kurrë të bëhet në formë mbrojtjeje. Preteksti i kësaj lufte ishte hakmarrja e përgjakshme. Gjatë ditëve të fundit të jetës së tij, halifi i tretë, për ta shuar kryengritjen kundër tij, i kërkoi Muavijut ndihmë, por armata e Muavijut, e cila u nis nga Damasku drejt Medinës, me qëllim priti në rrugë derisa u vra halifi. Atëherë ai u kthye në Damask për të filluar një kryengritje për tu hakmarrë për vdekjen e halifit.53 Pas vdekjes së Aliut dhe pasi e mori halifatin vet, Muaviju e harroi çështjen e hakmarrjes për vdekjen e halifit të tretë dhe nuk e vijoi më tutje atë çështje.
Pas Sifinit u paraqit beteja e Nahravanit, në të cilën një numër njerëzish, në mesin e të cilëve mund të gjendeshin disa nga shokët (e Pejgamberit), u ngritën kundër Aliut, sigurisht të nxitur nga Muaviju.54 Këta njerëz bënin kryengritje nëpër tokat e Islamit, duke vrarë muslimanë dhe sidomos ithtarët e Aliut. Ata sulmonin madje edhe gratë shtatëzëna dhe ua mbytnin foshnjat. Aliu e shuajti edhe këtë kryengritje, por pak kohë më vonë u vra edhe vetë në xhaminë e Kufasë nga njëri prej anëtarëve të këtij grupi i cili erdh e u bë i njohur si Khavarixh.
Kundërshtarët e Aliut pohojnë se ai ishte njeri i guximshëm, por nuk kishte mendjemprehtësi politike. Ata thonë se në fillim të halifatit të tij ai do të mund të bënte paqe të përkohshme me kundërshtarët e vet. Ai do të mund tu afrohej atyre në paqe dhe me miqësi, duke u ardhur rrotull kënaqësive dhe miratimeve të tyre. Në këtë mënyrë ai do të mund të forconte halifatin e tij dhe vetëm atëherë tu kthehej çrrënjosjes dhe prishjes së tyre. Ajo që harrojnë njerëzit që mendojnë kështu, është se lëvizja e Aliut nuk mbështetej në oportunizëm politik. Ajo ishte lëvizje fetare rrënjësore dhe revolucionare (në kuptimin e vërtetë të revolucionit si lëvizje shpirtërore për të themeluar rendin e vërtetë të gjërave dhe jo në kuptimin e tij politik të sotëm); prandaj ai nuk do të kishte mundur të përmbushej me kompromise ose lajka dhe falsifikime. Një gjendje e ngjashme mund të shihet gjatë kohës së pejgamberisë të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë. Të pabesët dhe politeistët propozonin paqe me të shumë herë dhe betoheshin se po qe se ai do të pushonte të protestonte kundër zotërave të tyre, ata nuk do të përziheshin në misionin e tij të religjionit. Por, Pejgamberi nuk e pranonte një propozim të tillë, ndonëse ka mundur në ato ditë të vështira të bënte paqe dhe të përdorte lajkat dhe ashtu të forconte pozitat e tij, e pastaj të ngrihej kundër armiqve. Në të vërtetë, porosia islame kurrë nuk lejon të lihet një arsye e drejtë dhe me vend për hir të të forcuarit e një arsye tjetër të mirë, as që të refuzohet dhe të mos provohet falsifikimi me anë të një falsifikimi tjetër. Ka shumë vargje kuranore që kanë të bëjnë me këtë çështje.55
45. Shënim i redaktorit: Revolucionar në këtë kontekst natyrisht nuk ka të njëjtin kuptim që zakonisht e ka sot. Në kontekstin tradicional, një lëvizje revolucionare është rivendosja ose rizbatimi i parimeve të pandryshueshme të një rendi transcendent, kurse në kontekstin jo tradicional ajo fjalë do të thotë ngritje ose kundër këtyre parimeve ose kundër zbatimit të tyre ose kundër çfarëdo rendi të vendosur në përgjithësi.


vazhdon,, sepse vazhdon



46. Nahxh al-balaghah, predikimi i pesëmbëdhjetë.
47. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, f. 362; Nahxh al-balaghah, predikimi 122.; Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 160; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f. 180.
48. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 156; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 172; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, f. 366.
49. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 152.
50. Shënim i redaktorit: Muhaxhrun u referohet të konvertuarve të hershëm në Islam të cilët imigruan së bashku me Pejgamberin nga Meka në Medinë.
51. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 154; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 171.
52. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 152.
53. Kur Osmani u rrethua nga ata që kishin ngritur krye, ai i shkroi Muavijut dhe i kërkoi ndihmë. Muaviju përgatiti një armatë prej dymbëdhjetë mijë njerëzish dhe e dërgoi drejt Medinës. Por ai u tha atyre të zinin vendin rreth Damaskut dhe vetë erdhi te Osmani për ti raportuar për gatishmërinë e armatës. Osmani tha: Ju keni detyruar të ndalet armata me qëllim që unë të vritem. Pastaj ju do të bëni derdhjen e gjakut tim si arsye për tu revoltuar vetë ju. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 152; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 25; Tabari, vëll. II, f. 403.
54. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, f. 415.
55. Për shembull, shih komentet tradicionale të cilat i përshkruajnë rrethanat e kohës së shpalljes së këtyre vargjeve: Kryesorët ndër ta u shkojnë dhe i këshillojnë: Shkoni dhe bëhuni besimtarë ndaj Zotërave tuaj! (Kur'ani, XXXVIII, 7) dhe Dhe po të mos të të bënim të tërin të fortë ti do të mundeshe thuaja të lakoje pak ndaj tyre (Kur'ani, XVII, 74 dhe Të cilët donin që ti të lëshosh pe, që edhe ata të lëshonin pe. (Kur'ani, LXVIII, 9).

----------


## machori

Të mirat që përfituan shiitët nga halifati i Aliut



Gjatë katër vjetëve dhe nëntë muajve të halifatit të tij, Aliu nuk qe në gjendje të eliminonte kushtet e çrregulluara të cilat mbizotëronin në gjithë botën islamike, por ai pati sukses në tri mënyra:
1. Si rezultat i mënyrës së jetesës së tij të drejtë dhe të mbarë ai zbuloi edhe një herë bukurinë dhe tërheqshmërinë e mënyrës së jetës së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, sidomos për brezat e rinj. Në kundërshtim me madhështinë imperiale të Muavijut, ai jetonte në thjeshtësi dhe në varfëri si njerëzit më të varfër.56 Ai kurrë nuk i favorizonte miqte ose kushërinjtë dhe familjen e tij më shumë se të tjerët,57 as që ndonjëherë parapëlqente pasurinë më shumë sesa varfërinë ose forcën brutale sesa dobësinë.
2. Përkundër vështirësive të pavolitshme dhe të mundimshme të cilat ia merrnin kohën, ai la prapa ndër komunitetin islamik thesar të vlefshëm të shkencave të vërteta hyjnore dhe disiplinat intelektuale islamike.58 Gati njëmbëdhjetë mijë proverba të tij dhe fjalë të urta të shkurtra janë shënuar mbi tema të ndryshme intelektuale, fetare dhe shoqërore.59 Në bisedat dhe fjalimet e tij ai parashtronte shkencat më madhështore islamike në një mënyrë më elegante dhe të rrjedhshme. Ai themeloi gramatikën e arabishtes dhe vuri bazat për letërsinë arabe.60
Ai ishte i pari në Islam i cili gërmoi drejtpërsëdrejti në çështjet e metafizikës (falsafah-i ilahi) në një mënyrë që kombinon rigorozitetin intelektual dhe demonstrimin logjik. Ai bisedonte për problemet të cilat kurrë nuk ishin paraqitur përpara në këtë mënyrë ndër metafizikantët e botës.61 Për më tepër, ai i ishte kushtuar aq shumë metafizikës dhe gnosës, saqë edhe në flakën e betejës ai do të vijonte bisedë intelektuale dhe do të bisedonte për çështje metafizike.62
3. Ai ushtroi një numër të madh shkollarësh dhe dijetarësh islamikë, në mesin e të cilëve gjenden disa asketë dhe gnosistë të cilët ishin gjyshërit e sufistëve, njerëz të tillë si Uvajs al-Karani, Kumajl al-Nakhai, Majtham al-Tamari dhe Rashid al-Hajdari. Këta njerëz janë njohur nga sufistët e mëvonshëm si themelues të gnosës në Islam. Të tjerët nga nxënësit e tij u bënë mësuesit e parë të jurisprudencës, të teologjisë, të komentimeve dhe të recitimeve kur'anore.63


56. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, f. 431; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f. 181.
57. Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 182; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f. 181.
58. Nahxh al-balaghah dhe hadithet në librat e sunitëve dhe të shiitëve.
59 -du. Kitab al-ghuhur val rar nga Amidi, Sidon, 1349. 
60. Vepra të tilla si Nahv (gramatikë) nga Sujuti, Teheran, 1281, vëll. II; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll, I, f. 6.
61. Shih Nahxh al-balaghah.
62. Në mes të luftës në betejen e Xhamalit, një beduin e pyeti Aliun: O, komandant i besimtarëve! Ju thoni Zoti është një? Njerëzit e sulmuan nga të dyja anët dhe thanë: A nuk shihni se Aliu është i mërzitur dhe se mendja e tij është e zënë me aq shumë gjëra të ndryshme? Pse hyn në bisedë me të? Aliu u tha shokëve të tij: Lereni këtë njeri rahat. Qëllimi im i luftës me këta njerëz nuk është asgjë tjetër pos të sqarojmë doktrinat e vërteta dhe qëllimin e religjionit. Atëherë ai filloi ti përgjigjej beduinit. Bihar al-anvar, vëll. II, f. 65.
63. Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, ff. 6-9.




Transferimi i halifatit të Muavijut dhe shndërrimi i tij në monarki të trashëgueshme 



Pas vdekjes së Aliut, halif u bë i biri, Hasan ibën Aliu, i cili njihet nga shiizmi si Imami i tyre i dytë. Ky përcaktim u bë sipas dëshirës së fundit dhe testamentit të Aliut dhe po ashtu me besnikërinë e komunitetit që tregoi ndaj Hasanit. Por Muaviju nuk mbeti i qetë para kësaj ngjarjeje. Ai marshoi me armatën e tij drejt Irakut, i cili atëherë ishte kryeqyteti i halifatit, dhe filloi të zhvillojë luftë kundër Hasanit.
Me anë të intrigave të ndryshme dhe duke paguar shuma të mëdha të hollash, Muaviju qe në gjendje ti korruptonte gradualisht ndihmësit dhe gjeneralët e Hasanit. Më në fund qe në gjendje ta detyronte Hasanin tia dorëzonte halifatin atij në mënyrë që ti ikte gjakderdhjes dhe të shpallte paqe.64 Hasani ia dorëzoi halifatin Muavijut me kusht që halifati ti kthehej atij pas vdekjes së Muavijut dhe që të mos u bëhej kurrfarë dëmi ithtarëve të tij.65
Në vitin 40/661, Muaviju më në fund mori në duar të veta halifatin. Ai atëherë u nis menjëherë për Irak dhe në një fjalim mbajtur para popullit të atij vendi tha: Unë nuk luftova kundër jush për hir të lutjeve të agjërimit. Këto vepra ju mund ti kryeni vetë. Ajo që unë desha të përmbushja ishte të sundoja mbi juve dhe këtë qëllim e kam arritur. Ai po ashtu tha: Marrëveshjen që e kam bërë me Hasanin është e pavlefshme dhe shterpë. Atë unë e shkeli me këmbë.66 Me këtë deklaratë Muaviju ua bëri popullit të ditur karakterin e vërtetë të qeverisë së tij dhe nxori në shesh natyrën e programit që kishte në mendje.
Në deklaratën e tij ai tregoi se do ta ndante religjionin nga politika dhe se nuk do të jepte kurrfarë garancish sa u përket detyrave dhe rregullave të religjionit. Ai do të shpenzonte gjithë forcën e tij për ta ruajtur dhe mbajtur të gjallë pushtetin e tij vetjak, pa marrë parasysh sa mund të kushtonte. Është e qartë se një qeveri e një natyre të tillë është më shumë formë e një sulltanati dhe monarkie sesa halifat dhe zëvendës i Pejgamberit të Zotit në kuptimin tradicional islamik. Për këtë arsye disa që ishin pranuar në oborrin e tij i drejtoheshin si mbret.67 Ai vetë në disa tubime private interpretonte qeverinë e tij si monarki,68 ndërsa publikisht gjithmonë e paraqiste veten si halif.
Natyrisht, çdo monarki që mbështetet mbi forcën bart me vete në mënyrë të nënkuptueshme parimin e trashëgimisë. Muaviju, gjithashtu, më në fund e kuptoi këtë fakt dhe e zgjodhi të birin, Jazidin, i cili ishte një i ri i shkujdesur pa personalitet, aspak religjioz,69 si princ i kurorëzuar dhe trashëgimtar i tij. Ky akt ishte shkak i shumë ngjarjeve të dhembshme në të ardhmen. Muaviju kishte treguar që përpara se do të refuzonte të lejonte Hasan ibën Aliut të trashëgonte atë si halif dhe se kishte në mendje diçka tjetër. Prandaj kishte shkaktuar që të vritej Hasani me helmim,70 duke përgatitur kështu rrugën për të birin, Jazidin.
Duke prishur marrëveshjen me Hasanin, Muaviju e bëri të qartë se ai kurrë nuk do të lejonte që shiitët e familjes së Pejgamberit të jetonin në rreth të qetë dhe të sigurt dhe të vazhdonin veprimtarinë e tyre si përpara, dhe ai e zbatoi pikërisht këtë qëllim. Tregohet se ai kishte shkuar aq larg sa të deklaronte se kushdo që do ta transmetonte një hadith duke lavdëruar virtytet e familjes së Pejgamberit nuk do të kishte kurrfarë imuniteti ose mbrojtje sa i përket jetës, mallit dhe pronës.71 Në të njëjtën kohë, ai urdhëroi që kushdo që do të recitonte ndonjë hadith duke lavdëruar shokët (e Pejgamberit) ose halifët e tjerë do ti jepej shpërblim i mjaftueshëm. Si rezultat i kësaj, një numër i dukshëm hadithesh u shënuan në këtë kohë duke lavdëruar shokët (e Pejgamberit), disa nga të cilët janë me autenticitet të dyshimtë.72 Ai urdhëroi që për Aliun të jepeshin komente përçmuese nga katedrat e xhamisë nëpër tokat islame, ndërsa ai vetë përpiqej të përdorte fjalë të këqija për Aliun. Ky urdhër vazhdoi të vlente pak a shumë me efekt deri në halifatin e Umar ibën Abd al-Azizit, kur u hoq nga fuqia.73 Me ndihmën e agjentëve të tij dhe të togerëve, Muaviju bëri që elita dhe ata më të dalluarit në mesin e ithtarëve të Aliut të gjenin vdekjen ndërsa kokat e disa prej tyre i banin në hunj nëpër qytete të ndryshme.74 Shumica e shiitëve u detyrua të mohonte madje edhe të shante Aliun dhe të shprehte përbuzje për të. Po të refuzonin, ata do ta gjenin vdekjen.

vazhdon  se pse

65. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 192; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 183.
66. al-Nasaih al-hafjah nga Muhamed al-Alaviu, Bagdat, 1368, vëll. II, f. 161 dhe të tjera.
67. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 193.
68. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 207. 
69. Jazidi ishte person i pasionuar dhe i butë. Ai ishte gjithmonë i dehur dhe mbante mëndafsh dhe rroba të pahijshme. Ndejat e tij të natës kombinoheshin me muzikë dhe verë. Kishte një qen dhe një majmun të cilët ishin gjithmonë me të si shoqërues me të cilët ai zbavitej. Majmuni i tij quhej Abu Kejz. Ai e vishte atë me rroba të bukura dhe e detyronte të ishte i pranishëm në ndejat e tij të pijes. Ndonjëherë e hipte në kalë dhe e dërgonte në vrapim. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 196; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 77.
70. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 5; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 183.
71. al-Nasaih al-kafjah, f. 72, treguar nga Kitab al-ahdath.
72. Jakubi, vëll. II, ff. 199 dhe 210; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f 186; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, ff. 33 dhe 35.
73. al-Nasaih al-kafjah, ff. 72-73.
74. al-Nasaih al-kafjah, ff. 58, 64, 77-78.

----------


## machori

Shiizmi gjatë shekullit II/VIII


Gjatë fillimit të dekadës së katërt të shekullit II/VII, duke vijuar një sërë revolucionesh të luftërave të përgjakshme në gjithë botën islamike të cilat u bënë për shkak të padrejtësive, dhunës dhe veprave të këqia të umevitëve, filloi një lëvizje kundër-umevite në emër të familjes së Pejgamberit në Khurasan të Persisë. Prijës i kësaj lëvizjeje ishte gjenerali persian, Abu Muslim Marvazi, i cili u ngrit kundër sundimit të Umevitit dhe e përparoi kauzën e tij hap pas hapi derisa qe në gjendje ta rrëzonte qeverinë e Umevitit.85
Ndonëse kjo lëvizje zuri fill në sfondin e thellë shiit dhe doli në shesh pak a shumë me pretendim se dëshironte të hakmerrej për familjen e Pejgamberit, dhe ndonëse nga njerëzit madje ishte kërkuar fshehtas ti shprehnin besimin një anëtari të kualifikuar të familjes së Pejgamberit, ajo nuk u ngrit drejtpërsëdrejti si rezultat e udhëzimeve të imamëve. Kjo dëshmohet me faktin se kur Abu Muslimi i ofroi halifatin Imamit të gjashtë në Medinë, ai refuzoi atë plotësisht duke thënë: Ju nuk jeni njëri ndër njerëzit e Muhammedi a.s., kurse kjo kohë nuk është koha ime.86
Më në fund abasidët e fituan halifatin në emër të familjes së Pejgamberit87 dhe në fillim treguan njëfarë mirësjelljeje ndaj njerëzve në përgjithësi dhe ndaj pasardhësve të Pejgamberit në veçanti. Në emër të hakmarrjes për martirizmin e familjes së Pejgamberit, ata i masakruan umevitit, duke shkuar deri në atë shkallë sa i hapnin varret e tyre dhe digjnin çkado që gjenin te ata.88 Por së shpejti ata filluan të vijonin rrugët e padrejta të umevitëve dhe nuk hoqën dorë kurrsesi nga padrejtësitë dhe nga veprat pa përgjegjësi. Abu Hanifahu, themeluesi i njërës nga katër shkollat sunite të drejtësisë, u burgos nga al-Mansuri dhe u torturua.89 Ibën Hanbali, themeluesi i një shkolle tjetër të drejtësisë, u rrah me kamxhik.90 Imami i gjashtë vdiq nga helmimi pas shumë torturave dhe dhunës së madhe.91 Pasardhësit e familjes së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë e pësonin nganjëherë me prerjen e kokës në grupe, duke u varrosur të gjallë, ose duke u murosur në muret e ndërtesave të qeverisë që ndërtoheshin.
Harun al-Rashidi, halifi abasid, gjatë sundimit të të cilit perandoria islamike arriti kulmin e zgjerimit dhe të pushtetit të saj, do të shikonte rastësisht diellin dhe do ti drejtohej me këto fjalë: Shndrit këdo që ti dëshiron, ti nuk do të mundesh kurrë të ikësh nga mbretëria ime. Nga një anë, armatat e tij po përparonin në lindje dhe në perëndim, nga ana tjetër, disa hapa nga pallati i halifit, dhe pa dijen e tij, zyrëtarët kishin vendosur krye në vete të mblidhnin taksa nga populli që donte të kalonte urën e Bagdatit. Madje një ditë, kur halifi deshi të kalonte urën, atë e ndalën dhe i kërkuan ta paguante taksën.92
Një këngëtar, duke kënduar dy vargje të ndryshme, nxiti pasionin e halifit abasid, Aminit, i cili e shpërbleu me tre milionë dërhemë. Këngëtari në gëzim u hodh te këmbët e halifit duke thënë: O prijës besnik! Ju po më jepni të gjitha këto të holla? Halifi iu përgjigj: Nuk prish punë. Ne i marrim këto të holla nga një pjesë e panjohur e vendit tonë.93
Shuma marramendëse e pasurisë që rridhte çdo vjet nga të gjitha anët e botës islamike në thesarin publik në kryeqytet ndihmonte të krijohej atmosferë luksi dhe kënaqësie tokësore. Shumë nga ajo në të vërtetë, shpesh shpenzohej për kënaqësitë dhe poshtërsitë e halifit të asaj kohe. Numri i vajzave skllave të bukura në oborrin e disa halifëve arrinte deri në mija sosh. Me shthurjen e sundimit të umevitëve dhe me themelimin e sundimit të abasidëve, shiizmi nuk përfitoi asgjë në asnjë mënyrë. Kundërshtarët e tij të dhunshëm dhe të padrejtë vetëm sa e ndërruan emrin.


85. Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 79; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 208, dhe histori të tjera.
86. Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 86; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 268.
87. Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 86; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 270.
88. Jakubi, vëll. III, ff. 91-96; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 212.
89. Abul-Fida, vëll. II, f. 6.
90. Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 198; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 33.
91. Bihar al-anvar, vëll. XII, mbi jetën e Imamit Jafar al-Sadikut.
92. al-Aghani nga Abul-Faraxh Isfahaniu, Kajro, 1345-51, tregimi për urën e Bagdatit.
93. al-Aghani, tregimi i Aminit.







Shiizmi në shekullin III/IX

Në fillim të shekullit III/IX shiizmi qe në gjendje të merrte frymë edhe një herë. Ky kusht më i parapëlqyer ishte së pari për shkak të të dhënës se shumë libra shkencore dhe filozofike u përkthyen nga greqishtja, sirishtja dhe nga gjuhë të tjera në gjuhën arabe, ndërsa njerëzit me interesim studionin shkencat intelektuale dhe racionale. Për më tepër, al-Mamuni, halifi abasid nga 198/813 deri më 218/833, kishte prirje mutazilite dhe meqenëse në pikëpamjet e tij religjioze ai favorizonte demonstrimin intelektual, ai ishte më i gatshëm t'u jepte liri të plotë bisedave dhe propagandimit të pikëpamjeve të ndryshme fetare. Teologët dhe shkollarët shiitë shfrytëzuan mirë këtë liri dhe bënë çmos ti shpienin përpara veprimtaritë shkollore dhe të përhapnin mësimet shiite. Gjithashtu, al-Mamuni, duke vijuar sipas kërkesave të forcave politike të asaj kohe, e kishte bërë Imamin e tetë shiit trashëgimtar të tij, siç tregohet në historitë më standarde. Si rezultat i kësaj, pasardhësit e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe miqtë e tyre qenë deri në një shkallë të liruar prej dhunës së qeverisë dhe gëzuan njëfarë shkalle të lirisë. Mirëpo, nuk shkoi shumë kohë dhe tehu i mprehtë i shpatës u kthye edhe një herë kundër shiitëve dhe mënyra e harruar e jetës së kaluar iu kthye atyre edhe një herë. Kjo ndodhi sidomos në rastin e al-Mutavakilit (233/847 deri më 247/861) i cili mbajti një armiqësi të veçantë ndaj Aliut dhe shiitëve. Me urdhrin e tij u rrënua plotësisht varri i Imamit të tretë në Qerbela.94

94. Abul-Fida dhe histori të tjera.






Shiizmi në shekullin IV/X


Në shekkulin IV/X përsëri mbisunduan disa kushte të cilat ndihmuan shumë përhapjen dhe forcimin e shiizmit. Në mesin e tyre ishte dobësia që u paraqit në qeverinë dhe adminstratën qendrore abaside dhe paraqitja e sunduesve bujidë. Bujidët, të cilët ishin shiitë, kishin ndikimin më të madh jo vetëm në provincat e Persisë, por edhe në kryeqytetin e halifatit në Bagdat, madje edhe mbi vetë halifin. Kjo fuqi e re e përpjesëtimit të dukshëm u bëri të mundshme shiitëve të ngriheshin në këmbë para kundërshtarëve të tyre të cilit kishin provuar më përpara ti shtypnin duke u mbështetur mbi pushtetin e halifatit. Ajo po ashtu u ndihmoi shiitëve të përhapnin haptas pikëpamjet e tyre mbi religjionin. 
Siç është shënuar nga historianët, gjatë këtij shekulli pjesa më e madhe e gadishullit arab ishte shiite me përjashtim të disa qyteteve të mëdha. Madje edhe disa nga qytetet kryesore, si Hajdari, Umani dhe Sadahu ishin shiite. Në Basra, i cili kishte qenë gjithmonë qytet i sunitëve dhe shtyhej me Kufan e cila konsiderohej si qendër e shiitëve, u paraqit një grup i dukshëm shiitësh. Po ashtu në Tripoli, Nablus, Tiberias, Najshapur dhe Herat kishte shumë shiitë, kurse Ahvazi dhe bregdeti i Gjirit Persik, nga ana e Persisë, ishin po ashtu shiite.95
Në fillim të këtij shekulli, Nasir Utrushi, pas shumë vjetësh të përhapjes së misionit fetar në Versinë veriore, fitoi pushtet në Tabaristan dhe themeloi mbretërinë e cila vazhdoi disa breza pas tij. Para Utrushit, Hasan ibën Zaid al-Alavi kishte sunduar gjatë shumë vjetësh në Tabaristan.96 Po ashtu në këtë periudhë fatimidët, të cilët ishin ismili, e pushtuan Egjiptin dhe organizuan një halifat i cili zgjati nja dy shekuj (296/908 deri më 567/1171).97 Kundërshtime dhe luftime shpesh ndodhnin në qytetet keryesore si në Bagdat, në Kajro dhe në Najshapur midis shiitëve dhe sunitëve, në disa prej të cilave shiitët do të fitonin epërsi dhe do të dilnin fitimtarë.

95. al-Hadarat al-islamijah nga Adam Mezi, Kajro, 1366, vëll. I, f. 97.
96. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. IV, f. 373; al-Milal val-nihal nga Shahristani, Kajro, 1368, vëll. I, f. 254.
97. Abu;l-Fida, vëll. II, f. 63 dhe vëll. III, f. 50.




Shiizmi nga shek. V/XI deri në shek. IX/XV


Nga shekulli V/XI deri në shekullin IX/XV shiizmi vazhdoi të zgjerohej ashtu siç kishte ndodhur në shekullin IV/X.98 Shumë mbrtetër dhe sundues që ishin shiitë u paraqitën në pjesë të ndryshme të botës islame dhe përhapnin shiizmin. Kah fundi i shekullit V/XI aktiviteti misionar i ismailizmit futi rrënjë në fortesën e Alamutit dhe gjatë nja një shekulli e gjysmë ismailitët jetonin në pavarësi të plotë në regjionet qendrore të Persisë. Po ashtu sadati marashët, të cilët ishin pasardhës të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, sunduan shumë vjet në Mazandaran (Tabaristan).99 Shah Muhamed Khudabandahu, njëri nga sunduesit e mirënjohur mongolë, u bë shiit dhe pasardhësit e tij sunduan gjatë shumë vjetësh në Persi dhe qenë instrument për përhapjen e shiizmit.100 Duhet gjithashtu të zihen ngoje mbretërit e dinastive Ak Kojunlu dhe Kara Kojunlu të cilët sunduan në Tabriz dhe domeni i të cilëve shtrihej deri në Fars dhe Kerman,101 po ashtu edhe qeveria fatimide e cila sundonte në Egjipt.
Natyrisht, liria fetare dhe mundësia për të ushtruar pushtet fetar nga popullata dallonte varësisht nga sunduesit e ndryshëm. Për shembull, me përfundimin e sundimit fatimid dhe me ardhjen në pushtet të ajubidëve, plotësisht ndryshoi skena, kurse popullata shiite në Egjipt dhe në Siri humbi pavarësinë e tij fetare. Shumë shiitë të Sirisë u vranë gjatë kësaj periudhe vetëm duke u akuzuar se vijonin shiizmin. Njëri nga ata ishte Shahid-i Avval (Dëshmori i parë) Muhamed ibën Maki, njëri nga figurat më të larta të jurisprudencës shiite, i cili u vra në Damask më 786/1384.102 Po ashtu, Sheik al-ishrak Shihab al-Din Suhravardi u vra në Halep me akuzë se kultivonte mësimet dhe filozofinë batini.103 Në përgjithësi gjatë kësaj periudhe shiizmi po rritej shikuar nga pikëvështrimi i numrit, ndonëse pushteti i tij fetar dhe liria vareshin nga kushtet lokale dhe nga sunduesit e asaj kohe. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, shiizmi kurrë nuk u bë religjion zyrtar i asnjë shteti musliman.

98. Shih historitë e al-Kamil nga Ibën Athiri, Kajro, 1348; Raudat al-safa; dhe Habib al-sijar nga Kvand Miri, Teheran, 1333.
99. Po aty.
100. Po aty.
101. Po aty.
102. Rajhanat al-adab nga Muhamed Ali Tabrizi, Teheran, 1326, vëll. II, f. 365, dhe shumicën e veprave mbi biografitë e njerëzve të famshëm.
103. Rajhanat al-adab, vëll. II, f. 380.





Shiizmi në shekujt X/XVI dhe XI/XVII 


Në shekullin X/XVI Ismaili, i cili ishte nga familja e Sheik Safi al-Din Ardibiliut (753/1334), një mësues sufist dhe po ashtu shiit, filloi një revoltë në Ardibil, me treqind sufistë të cilët ishin dishepuj të gjyshërve të tij, me qëllim të themelimit të vendit të pavarur dhe të fuqishëm shiit. Në mënyrën e tij ai filloi pushtimin e Persisë dhe i kapërceu princat lokalë feudalë. Pas një sërë luftërash të përgjakshme me sunduesit lokalë dhe po ashtu me Osmanët të cilët e mbanin titullin e halifit, ai ia doli të formonte Persinë pjesë pas pjese si një shtet dhe të bënte shiizmin religjion zyrtar të mbretërisë së tij.104
Pas vdekjes së Shah Ismailit sunduan mbretër të tjerë safavidë në Persi deri në shek. XII/XVIII dhe secili prej tyre vazhdonte të njihte shiizmin si religjion zyrtar të vendit dhe ta forconte më tutje në këtë vend. Në kulmin e pushtetit të tyre, gjatë sundimit të Shah Abazit, safavidët qenë në gjendje për një zgjerim territorial dhe të dyfishonin popullatën e Persisë dy herë më shumë se tani.105 Sa u përket tokave muslimane, popullata shiite vazhdoi e njëjta si përpara dhe u shtua vetëm me shtimin natyror të popullatës.

104. Raudat al-safa, Habib al-sijar dhe të tjera.
105. Tarikh-ialam araj-iabbasi nga Iskandar Bajku, Teheran, 1334, hixhrit.





Shiizmi nga shek. XII/XVIII deri në shek. XIV/XX

Gjatë tre shekujve të kaluar shiizmi vazhdoi shtimin e tij natyror si përpara. Në momentin e pikërishëm, gjatë pjesës së fundit të shekullit XIV/XX, shiizmi u njoh si religjion zyrtar i Iranit, ndërsa në Jemen dhe në Irak shumica e popullatës janë shiite. Thuajse në të gjitha tokat ku ka muslimanë mund të gjendet një numër shiitësh. Thuhet se në tërësi në botë sot ka rreth 100  milionë shiitë.


vazhdon...

----------


## machori

pjesa II   -   MENDIMI RELIGJIOZ I SHIITËVE

Aspekti Formal i Religjionit


Me mendimin religjioz nënkuptojmë atë formë të mendimit e cila ka të bëjë me cilindo nga problemet me natyrë fetare brenda një religjioni të veçantë, në të njëjtin kuptim siç është mendimi matematik formë e mendimit e cila ka të bëjë me çështjet matematike dhe zgjidh problemet matematike.
Nuk ka nevojë të thuhet se mendimi religjioz, si format e tjera të mendimit, duhet të ketë burime të sigurta nga të cilat rrjedh lënda e parë e mendimit të tij dhe nga të cilat varet. Ngjashëm me këtë, procesi i të rezonuarit të domosdoshëm për zgjidhjen e problemeve matematikore duhet të ketë një sërë faktesh dhe parimesh matematikore të mbështetura mirë. I vetmi burim nga i cili varet religjioni islam i shpallur në mënyrë hyjnore dhe mbi të cilin mbështetet, nëse mbështetet në shpalljen me origjinë qiellore, nuk është asnjë tjetër pos Kur'anit të Shenjtë. Është Kur'ani ai i cili është testamenti përfundimtar i pejgamberisë universale dhe përgjithmonë e jetë i Pejgamberit dhe pikërisht përmbajtja e Kur'anit ka substancën e thirrjes islamike. Natyrisht, fakti se Kur'ani është i vetmi burim i mendimit religjioz islamik nuk i eliminon burimet e tjera dhe origjinat e të menduarit të drejtë, siç do të shpjegohet më vonë.
Janë tri metoda të mendimit religjioz të Islamit. Kur'ani i Shenjtë në mësimet e tij thekson tri rrugë të muslimanëve që duhet vijuar për të kuptuar qëllimet e religjionit dhe të shkencave islamike: 1) rruga e aspektit të jashtëm dhe formal të religjionit (Sheriati); 2) rruga e të kuptuarit intelektual; dhe 3) rruga e të kuptuarit shpirtëror që arrihet përmes sinqeritetit (ihlas) duke dëgjuar Zotin.
Mund të shihet se Kur'ani i Shenjtë në aspektin e tij formal u drejtohet të gjithë njerëzve pa dhënë asnjë demonstrim të provës. Thënë më mirë, duke u varur nga sovraniteti unik i Zotit, ai i urdhëron njerëzit të pranojnë parimet e fesë, si unitetin hyjnor, pejgamberinë, eskatologjinë; ai u jep urdhra praktike siç janë lutjet e ditës, agjërimin etj.; por njëherësh ai ua ndalon atyre të kryejnë disa veprime të tjera. Megjithatë, po të mos siguronte Kur'ani autoritet për këto urdhra, kurrë nuk do të ishte pritur që njeriu ti pranonte dhe ti kryente ato. Prandaj, duhet të thuhet se thëniet aq të thjeshta të Kur'anit janë rrugë drejt të të kuptuarit të qëllimeve të fundit të religjionit dhe të kuptuarit të shkencave islamike. Shprehjet e tilla verbale, si Beso Zotin dhe Pejgamberin e tij dhe Fale namazin i quajmë aspekte të jashtme ose formale të religjionit. 
Përveç udhëzimeve në aspektin e jashtëm të religjionit, shohim se Kur'ani i Shenjtë në shumë ajete e udhëzon njeriun drejt të të kuptuarit intelektual. Ai e fton njeriun të meditojë, të sodisë dhe të mendojë për shenjat e Zotit në makrokozëm dhe në mikrokozëm. Ai i shpjegon shumë të vërteta përmes të menduarit intelektual të lirë të njeriut. Duhet të thuhet në të vërtetë, se asnjë libër i shenjtë nuk ia lavdëron dhe rekomandon njeriut shkencat dhe dijen intelektuale sa e bën këtë Kur'ani. Në shumë fjalë dhe shprehje të tij Kur'ani vërteton vlefshmërinë e provës intelektuale dhe demonstrimin racional, domethënë, ai thotë se njeriu duhet së pari të pranojë vlefshmërinë e shkencave islamike dhe pastaj ti arsyetojë këto përmes provave intelektuale. Përkundrazi, me besim të plotë në të vërtetën e pozitës së tij vetjake ai proklamon se njeriu duhet të përdorë intelektin e tij për ta zbuluar të vërtetën e shkencave islamike, dhe vetëm atëherë ta pranojë atë të vërtetë. Ai duhet të kërkojë pohimin e fjalëve që përmbajnë në porositë islamike në botën e krijimit e cila vetë është dëshmi e vërtetë. Dhe në fund, njeriu duhet të gjejë afirmimin e besimit të tij në rezultatet e demonstrimit racional; ai nuk duhet të fitojë besimin së pari pastaj, duke qenë i dëgjueshëm, të kërkojë prova. Kështu mendimi filozofik është po ashtu një rrugë, vlefshmëria dhe efikasiteti i së cilës vërtetohen nga Kur'ani i Shenjtë.1
Po ashtu, përveç udhëzimit nga aspektet e jashtme dhe intelektuale të religjionit, shohim se Kur'ani i Shenjtë me terma të thjeshtë shpjegon se e gjithë shkenca e vërtetë religjioze rrjedh nga Bashkimi Hyjnor (tevhid) dhe dija e Zotit dhe e atributeve të Tij. Përkryerja e dijes së Zotit u përket atyre të cilët ai i ka nxjerrë nga të gjitha vendet dhe i ka ngritur vetëm deri te vetë Ai. Pikërisht këta njerëz janë ata të cilët e kanë harruar veten dhe të gjitha gjërat dhe si pasojë e sinqeritetit të dëgjueshmërisë ndaj Zotit kanë qenë në gjendje të përqëndrojnë gjithë fuqinë dhe energjinë e tyre në botën transcendente. Sytë e tyre janë bërë të ndritshëm përmes vizionit të dritës së Krijuesit të Pastër. Me syrin e mprehtë ata kanë parë realitetin e gjërave në mbretërinë e botës tjetër dhe të kësaj bote, sepse me anë të sinqeritetit dhe të dëgjueshmërisë ata kanë arritur gjendjen e sigurisë (jakin). Si rezultat i kësaj sigurie atyre u janë zbuluar mbretëritë e asaj bote dhe të kësaj bote dhe jeta e pafund e botës së amshueshme.
Shqyrtimi i ajeteve të shenjta vijuese ndriçon plotësisht këtë pohim: Dhe Ne nuk dërguam asnjë lajmërues para teje pa e frymëzuar atë (duke thënë): Nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Meje (Allahut), prandaj më adhuroni (Kur'ani, XXI, 25);2 dhe: I lavdëruar qoftë Allahu me atë që ata ia përshkruajnë (Atij), përveç robëve të sinqertë të Allahut (Kur'ani, XXXVII, 159-160);3 dhe: Thuaj unë jam vetëm një i vdekshëm si ju. Më kanë mësuar se Zoti juaj është vetëm një Zot. Dhe kushdo qoftë që shpreson të takohet me Zotin e tij, le të bëjë punë të drejtë, dhe të mos i bashkohet askujt në adhurimin e duhur të Zotit të vet (Kur'ani, XVIII, 111);4 dhe: Shërbeji Zotit derisa të të mos vijë e paevitueshmja [al-jakin] (Kur'ani, XV, 99);5 dhe Zoti thotë: Kështu Ne i treguam Ibrahimit Mbretërinë qiellore dhe tokën (gjithësinë) në mënyrë që ai të mund të sigurohej (Kur'ani, VI, 76);6 dhe: Jo, por rekordi i së drejtës është në Ilijun -Ah! kush do të të tregojë çka është Ilijuni! - Një shënim i shkruar dhe i vërtetuar nga ata që janë afër (Zotit të tyre) (Kur'ani, LXXXIII, 18-21);7 dhe: Jo, a do ta dish ti (tani) me siguri [ilm al-jakin]! Po, do të shohësh ti zjarrin e ferrit (Kur'ani, XII, 5-6).8 
Kështu mund të thuhet se një nga rrugët për të kuptuar të vërtetat dhe shkencat e religjionit është pastrimi i shpirtit të trupit dhe sinqeriteti në dëgjueshmëri ndaj Zotit.
Nga ajo që u tha bëhet e qartë se Kur'ani i Shejntë propozon tri metoda për të kuptuar të vërtetat e religjionit: aspektet e jashtme ose formale të religjionit; arsyetimin intelektual; dhe sinqeritetin në dëgjueshmëri që shpie në intuitë intelektuale e cila jep si rezultat zbulimin e së vërtetës dhe vizionin e saj të brendshëm. Megjithatë duhet të kuptohet se këto tri metoda dallojnë secila nga njëra-tjetra në disa mënyra. Për shembull, meqenëse format e jashtme të religjionit janë shprehje verbale në gjuhën më të thjeshtë, ato janë në duart e popullit, kurse secili nxjerr fitim nga ato sipas kapacitetit të tij vetjak.9 Në anën tjetër, dy rrugët e tjera, të cilat janë të përshtatshme për një grup të posaçëm (elitën -khavass), nuk janë të zakonshme për të gjithë. Rruga e formave të jashtme të religjionit shpie në të kuptuarit e religjionit të Islamit dhe jep si rezultat njohjen e substancës së besimit dhe të praktikës së Islamit, dhe të parimeve të shkencave, të etikës dhe të jurisprudencës islamike. Kjo është në kontrast me dy rrugët e tjera. Rruga intelektuale mund të zbulojë problemet që kanë lidhje me besimin, etikën dhe me parimet kryesore mbi çështjet praktike, por metoda intelektuale nuk mund të zbulojë urdhrat specifike të religjionit të dhëna në Kuran dhe në Sunet. Rruga e pastrimit të shpirtit të trupit, meqenëse ajo shpie në shpalljein e të vërtetave shpirtërore të dhëna nga Zoti, mund të mos ketë fare kufij as masa për rezultatet e veta ose të vërtetave të zbuluara përmes kësaj dhuntie hyjnore. Njerëzit që kanë arritur këtë njohuri e kanë shkëputur veten nga çdo gjë dhe kanë harruar çdo gjë përveç Zotit dhe janë nën udhëheqjen e drejtpërdrejtë dhe nën mbizotërimin e Vetë Zotit - Qoftë lavdëruar emri i Tij. Ajo që ai do dhe jo ajo që ata duan u shpallet atyre.
Tani do të marrin në hollësi të trija metodat e mendimit religjioz në Islam.

vazhdon... sepse ashtu vazhdon

----------


## machori

Anët e ndryshme të aspektit formal të religjionit
Është bërë e qartë nga ajo që u tha deri tani se Kur'ani i Shenjtë, i cili është burimi kryesor i mendimit religjioz në Islam, u ka dhënë autoritet të plotë kuptimeve të jashtme të fjalëve të tij për ata që duan të dëgjojnë porosinë e tij. I njëjti kuptim i jashtëm i ajeteve të thënieve të Pejgamberit i plotëson fjalët e Kur'anit dhe i ka deklaruar ato të jenë autoritative njësoj si Kur'ani. Sepse siç thotë edhe Kur'ani: Dhe Ne të kemi shpallur ty Kur'anin që ti duhet tua shpjegosh njerëzve atë që është shpallur për ata (Kur'ani, XVI, 44). Dhe: Ai është ai që ka dërguar në mesin e analfabetëve lajmëruesin e Vetë atyre, për tu treguar atyre shpalljet e Tij dhe ti pastrojë ata, dhe tu mësojë atyre fjalët e shenjta të Urtësisë (Kur'ani, LXII, 2). Dhe: Dhe çkado që tju japë lajmëruesi, merreni. Dhe çkado që ai tju ndalojë, tërhiquni (nga ajo) (Kur'ani, LIX, 7). Dhe: Vërtet në lajmëruesin e Allahut ju keni një shembull të mirë (Kur'ani, XXXIII, 21).
Është fare e qartë se ajete të tilla nuk do të kishin kurrfarë kuptimi të vërtetë po qe se fjalët dhe veprat e Pejgamberit dhe madje edhe heshtja dhe miratimi i tij të mos ishin autoritet për ne siç është edhe vetë Kur'ani. Kështu fjalët e Pejgamberit janë autoritative dhe duhet të pranohen nga ata që i kanë dëgjuar nga goja ose që i kanë marrë përmes përcjellësit të besueshëm. Për më tepër, përmes një zinxhiri të tillë plotësisht të mirfilltë të përcjelljes dihet se Pejgamberi i Shenjtë ka thënë: I lë dy gjëra të vlefshme në mesin tuaj duke besuar se po qe se i pranoni ato për vete kurrë nuk do të shkoni rrugës së gabuar: Kur'anin dhe anëtarët e familjes sime. Këto kurrë nuk do të ndahen deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.10 Sipas këtij hadithi dhe haditheve të tjera të vendosura përfundimisht, fjalët e familjes dhe të farefisit të Pejgamberit formojnë një material që është plotësues i haditheve të Pejgamberit. Familja e Pejgamberit në Islam ka autoritet në shkencat fetare dhe janë të pagabueshëm në shpjegimin e mësimeve dhe të urdhrave të Islamit. Thëniet e tyre të marra nga goja ose përmes ndonjë përcjellësi të besueshëm, janë autoritative dhe duhet besuar.
Prandaj, është e qartë se burimi tradicional nga i cili nxirret aspekti formal dhe i jashtëm i religjionit, i cili është një dokument autoritativ dhe i cili po ashtu është burimi kryesor për mendimin fetar të Islamit, përbëhet nga dy pjesë: Libri (Kur'ani) dhe Suneti. Me Libër mendohet në aspektin e jashtëm të ajeteve të Kur'anit të Shenjtë; kurse me Sunet, hadithi i marrë nga Pejgamberi dhe familja e tij e nderuar.


Traditat e shokëve

Në shiizëm hadithet e transmetuara me anë të shokëve (të Pejgamberit) trajtohen sipas këtij parimi: nëse ata kanë të bëjnë me fjalët dhe veprat e Pejgamberit dhe nuk u vijnë ndesh haditheve të familjes së Pejgamberit, ato janë të pranueshme. Nëse ato përmbajnë vetëm pikëpamjet e vetë shokëve dhe jo ato të Pejgamberit, ato nuk janë autoritative si burime për urdhra të religjionit. Në këtë pikëpamje, sundimi i shokëve (të Pejgamberit) është sikur sundimi i çdo muslimani tjetër. Po në këtë mënyrë, vetë shokët merreshin me shokët e tjerë (të Pejgamberit) në çështjet e ligjit islamik ashtu siç do të merreshin me çdo musliman, jo si me dikë të posaçëm.

Kur'ani dhe tradita
Libri i Zotit, Kur'ani i Shenjtë, ështe burimi kryesor i çdo forme të mendimit islamik. Është pikërisht Kur'ani ai që i jep vlefshmërinë dhe autoritetin religjioz çdo burimi tjetër religjioz të Islamit. Prandaj, ai duhet të jetë i kuptueshëm për të gjithë. Për më tepër, Kur'ani përshkruan veten si dritë e cila ndriçon të gjitha gjërat. Ai po ashtu i nxit njerëzit dhe kërkon nga ata të rrahin mendjen mbi ajetet e tij dhe të vërejnë se nuk ka disparitete ose kundërshtime në to. Ai i fton ata të hartojnë vepër të ngjashme, nëse munden, për ta zëvendësuar. Është e qartë se po të mos ishte Kur'ani i Shenjtë i kuptueshëm për të gjithë, nuk do të kishte vend për pohime të tilla.
Të thuhet se Kur'ani është i kuptueshëm për të gjithë nuk është kundërthënëse me pohimet e mëhershme se Pejgamberi dhe familja e tij janë autoritete religjioze në shkencat islamike, të cilat shkenca në të vërtetë janë vetëm përpunime të përmbajtjes së Kur'anit. Për shembull, në pjesën e shkencave islamike e cila përmban urdhrat dhe ligjet e Sheriatit, Kur'ani përmban vetëm parimet e përgjithshme. Sqarimi dhe përpunimi i hollësive të tyre, siç është mënyra e përmbushjes së lutjeve të përditshme, agjërimi, këmbimi i mallërave, dhe në të vërtetë të gjitha veprimet e adhurimit (ibadat) dhe transaksionet (muamalat) mund të arrihen vetëm duke u referuar traditave të Kur'anit të Shenjtë dhe familjes (së Pejgamberit).
Sa i përket pjesës tjetër të shkencave islamike që kanë të bëjnë me doktrinat, metodat dhe praktikën etike, ndonëse përmbajtja dhe hollësitë e tyre mund të kuptohen nga të gjithë, të kuptuarit e domethënies së tyre të plotë varet nga pranimi i metodës së familjes së Pejgamberit. Po ashtu çdo verset i Kur'anit duhet të shpjegohet dhe të interpretohet me anë të ajeteve të tjera kuranore, jo nga pikëpamjet që na janë bërë të pranueshme dhe të njohura vetëm me anë të shprehive dhe zakoneve.
Aliu ka thënë: Disa pjesë të Kur'anit flasin me pjesë të tjera të tij duke na zbuluar kuptimin e tyre dhe disa pjesë dëshmojnë për kuptimin e të tjerave.11 Dhe Pejgamberi ka thënë: Pjesë të Kur'anit vërtetojnë pjesë të tjera.12 Dhe po ashtu: Kushdo që ta interpretojë Kur'anin sipas mendjes së tij vetjake e ka bërë një vend për vete në zjarr.13 
Si një shembull i thjeshtë i komentimit të Kur'anit përmes Kur'anit mund të zihet ngoje ngjarja për torturën e njerëzve të Lutit për të cilët në një vend Zoti thotë: Dhe Ne lëshuam shi mbi ta,14 kurse në një vend tjetër Ai ka ndryshuar fjalinë në: Shiko! Ne dërguam një furtunë gurësh mbi (të gjithë) ata.15 Duke lidhur versetin e dytë me të parin bëhet e qartë se me shi donte të thoshte gurë nga qielli. Kushdo qoftë që ka studiuar me kujdes hadithet e familjes së Pejgamberit dhe të shokëve të tij të dalluar të cilët ishin vijues të Pejgamberit, nuk do të ketë dyshim se komenti i Kur'anit përmes Kur'anit është e vetmja metodë e komentit kuranor e mësuar nga familja e Pejgamberit.16 


duke vazhduar



Shenimet>

10. Burimi i këtij hadithi është zënë ngoje në pjesën e parë të kësaj vepre.
11. Nahxh al-balaghah, predikimi 231. 
12. Al-Durr al-manthur, vëll. II, f. 6.
13. Tafsir al-safi, Mulla Muhsin Fajd Kashani, Teheran, 1269, f. 8; Bihar al-anvar, vëll. XIX, f. 28.
14. Kur'ani, XXVI, 173.
15. Kur'ani, LIV, 34.
16. Shënim i redaktorit: Mund të shtohet se kjo është metodë e zbatuar nga autori në komentin e tij monumental të Kur'anit, -Kantari-

----------


## machori

Aspektet e jashtme dhe te mbrendshme te Ku'ranit

Eshte shpjeguar se Ku'rani i shenjte hedh drite mbi qellimet e religjionit permes fjaleve te tij dhe i jep urdhera njerezimit per çeshtjet e doktrines dhe te veprimit .Por kuptimi i Ku'ranit nuk eshte i kufizuar ne kete nivel .Perkundrazi ,pas ketyre shprehjeve te njejta ka nivele me te thela dhe me te gjera te kuptimeve ,te cilat mund ti kuptoj vetem elita shpirterore e cila ka zemer te pastert .
Pejgamberi i cili eshte mesuesi i Ku'ranit i caktuar ne menyre hyjnore thote ;17"Ku'rani ka nje eksterier te dukur dhe nje interier te thelle "Ai po ashtu ka thene "Ku'rani ka ,je dimension te mbrendshem dhe ai dimensin i mbrendshem ka nje dimension te mbrendshem,keshtu deri ne shtate dimensione te mbrendshme "18.Gjithashtu ne theniet e Imameve ka shume referenca drejt aspektit te mbrendshem te Ku'ranit.
Mbeshtetja kryesore per keto pohime eshte nje simbol te cilin Zoti e ka zene ngoje ne suren XII.ajetin,17 te Ku'ranit. Ne kete ajet dhuntit hyjnore jane simbolizuar me shiun qe bie nga bota e amshueshme dhe mbi te cilin varet jeta mbi toke dhe banoret e saj .Me ardhjen e shiut fillojn te ngrihen vershimat dhe çdo shtrat lumi pranon nje shume te caktuar te vershimes ,varesisht nga kapaciteti i tij. Ne rrjedh te saj vershima mbulohet me shkume ,por nen shkume gjendet po ai uje i cili jep jete dhe eshte i dobishem per njerezimin,siç tregohet ne kete tregim simbolik,kapaciteti per te kuptuar shkencat shoqerore,te cilat jane burim i jetes se mbrendshme te njeriut dallon midis njerezve .Ka asish per te cilet nuk ka realitet pertej existences fizike dhe jetes materiale te kesaj bote e cila zgjat vetem disa dite .Njerezit e till lidhen vetem me apetite materiale dhe deshirave fizike dhe nuk frigohen nga asgje pos nga humbja e perfitimeve materiale dhe te kenaqesive shqisore.Njerezit e till,duke marre parasysh ndryshimet e shkalleve midis tyre ,mund te pervetesojn ne rastin me te mire shkencat hyjnore ne nivelin e te besuarit ne nje menyre permbledhese te doktrinave dhe  kryerjen e urdherave praktike te Islamit ne menyren e thjesht te jashtme ,pa u futur fare ne kuptimin e mbrendshem.Ata e adhurojn Zotin me shpres te shperblimit ose te frikes se denimit ne boten tjeter .
Ka po ashtu asish te cilet per shkak te pastertis se natyres se tyre ,nuk konsiderojn se mireqenia e tyre qendron ne lidhje me kenaqesite kalimtare jetesore ,qe kalojn shpejt te kesaj bote .Humbjet fitimet dhe pervojat e idheta  dhe te embla te kesaj bote jane per ta jo me shume se nje iluzion terheqes .Perkujtimi i atyre qe kane kaluar para tyre ne karvanin e existences ,te cilet dje kerkonin kenaqesi kurse sot jane vetem subjekte tregimesh ,eshte nje qortim qe vazhdimisht eshte i pranishem ne syte e tyre .Njerezit e tille qe kane zemer te paster natyrisht se i terheq bota e amshuashme .Ata i shikojn dukurit e ndryshme te kesaj bote kalimtare si simbole dhe mrekulli te nje bote me te larte ,jo si realitet me çdo kusht dhe i pavarur .
Pikerisht ne kete pike ,permes shenjave te kesaj bote dhe te asaj tjetres ,shenja mbi horizonte dhe ne shpirtrat e njerezve ,19 ata " veshtrojne "vizionin shpirteror te Drites se Pambarim te Madheris dhe Madheshtis se Zotit . Zemrat e tyre pushtohen plotesisht nga deshira per te arritur te kuptuarit e simboleve dhe sekreteve te krijimit.Ne vend se te mbyllen ne pusin e erret dhe te thelle te arritjeve personale dhe te egoizmit , ata fillojne te fluturojn ne hapesiren e pakufizuar te botes se amshueshme ,dhe ecin gjithnje perpara ,drejt zenitit te botes shpirterore 
Kur ata degjojn se Zoti ka ndaluar adhurimin e idhujve ,gje qe se jashtmi do te thote perkulje para nje idhulli ,ata e kuptojn kete urdher sikur te donte te thoshte se ata nuk duhet te degjojn tjeter pos Zotit ,sepse te degjosh do te thote te perkulesh para dikujt dhe ti sherbesh atij.Pertej kesaj domethenie ata kuptojn se nuk duhet te shpresojm per tjeter ose te frigohen nga tjeterkush pos Zotit ,pos kesaj ata nuk duhet tu dorzohen kerkesave te apetiteve te tyre egoiste ,dhe pos kesaj ata nuk duhet te perqendrohen ne asgje tjeter pos ne Zotin ,Lavderuar qofte emri i tij .Po ashtu kur ata degjojn nga Ku'rani se duhet te luten kuptimi i jashtem i se ciles eshte te kryhen ritet e posaçme te lutesve ,permes kuptimit te tij me gjithe zemer dhe shpirt. Pas kesaj ata kuptojn se para Zotit ata duhet te konsiderojn veten si asgje hiq, duhet te harrojn vetveten dhe te mbajn mend vetem Zotin.   20  
Mund te shihet se kuptimi i mbrendshem i pranishem ne keta dy shembuj nuk eshte per shkak te shprehjes se jashtme te urdherit dhe te ndaleses ne fjale .
Megjithat te kuptuarit e kesaj domethenie eshte e pashmangshme per secilin qe ka filluar te meditoj per nje rend ma universal dhe ka parapelqyer me shume te fitoj nje vizion te gjithesis se realitetit se sa ne egon e tij , i cili ka para pelqyer objektivisht nje subjektivizem egocentrik.
Nga kjo bisede ,kuptimi i aspekteve te jashtme dhe te mbrendshme te Ku'ranit eshte bere i qarte .Eshte bere poashtu evidente se kuptimi i mbrendshem i Ku'ranit nuk çrrenjos ose paafteson kuptimin e jashtem te tij . Perkundrazi kjo eshte sikur shpirti i cili i jep jete trupit . Islami i cili eshte nje religjion universal dhe i amshueshem dhe i jep theksimin me te madh "reformimit " te njerezimit kurr nuk mund t'ia dale pa ligjet e jashtme te cilat jane per te miren e shoqerise ,as pa doktrinat e veta te thjeshta te cilat jane roje dhe ruajtese te ketyre ligjeve 
Si mundet nje shoqeri me pretendim qe religjioni te jete vetem qeshtje e zemres ,qe zemra e njeriut te jete e paster dhe te mos kete kurrfar vlere te veprave ,te jetoj ne çrregullim dhe perseri te kete lumturi .Si mundet veprat dhe fjalet jo te drejta te shkaktojn kultivimin e zemres se paster ? Si mundet fjalet jo te drejta te rrjedhin nga zemra e paster ?  Zoti thote ne librin e tij ;"Grate e perbuzura jane per burrat e perbuzur ,kurse burrat e perbuzur jane per grate e perbuzura ,grate e mira jane per burrat e mire kurse burrat e mire jane per grate e mira "(Ku'ran,XXVI 26) Ai po ashtu thote " Sa i perket tokes se mire ,vegjetacioni i saj vjen tutje me lejen e Zotit te saj , ndersa sa i perket asaj e cila eshte e keqe ,vetem e keqja vjen vetvetiu" (Ku'ran VII,58) .Prandaj behet e qarte se Ku'rani i shenjte kanje aspekt te jashtem dhe nje te mbrendshem dhe se aspekti i mbrendshem vete ka rrafshe te ndryshme te kuptimit .Literatura e haditheve e cila shpjegon permbajtjen e Ku'ranit  i permban edhe keto aspekte 

per te vazhduar,,,,,

SHENIMET

17  Tafsir al-safi,  f . 4
18  Kjo eshte treguar per pejgamberin ne Tafsir al-safi, f 15 te safinat al binar nga Abas Kumi , Naxhaf, 1352-55 dhe ne komentime te tjera te mirenjohura 
19  Shenimi i redaktorit ;kjo eshte nje reference drejtuar ajetit  Ku'ranor .Ne do tu tregojm atyre mrekullit tona mbi horizonte dhe mbrenda vete atyre ,deri sa te shfaqet tek ata se ajo eshte e verteta (XLI, 53)
20  Shenimi i redaktorit .Kjo eshte reference e drejteperdrejt ndaj praktikes se dhkrit ose lutjes e cila po ashtu do te thote te perkujtuarit ,dhe eshte teknike themelore e te kuptuarit shpirteror ne Sufizem

----------


## Bani gjk

*Imam Khomeini rreth Bashkimit Islam*

"Sot, fjala paqe është e atillë që të gjitha vendet janë nën ndikimin politik të superfuqive; ato ushtrojnë kontroll kudo dhe thurin kurthe për të mposhtur këdo. Më e rëndësishmja nga këto është mbjellja e përçarjes mes vëllezërve.* 
Muslimanët duhet të zgjohen, ata duhet të jenë vigjilentë që nëse ndodh ndonjë debat mes vëllezërvee sunni e atyre shi‘i, ai është i dëmshëm për të gjithë ne, është i dëmshëm për të gjithë muslimanët. Ata që duan të mbjellin përçarje nuk janë as sunni e as shi‘i, ata janë agjentë të superfuqive dhe punojnë për to.

Ata që përpiqen të shkaktojnë mosmarrëveshje ndërmjet vëllezërve tanë sunni dhe shi‘i janë njerëz që komplotojnë për armiqtë e Islamit dhe duan që armiqtë e Islamit të ngadhënjejnë mbi muslimanët. Ata mbështesin Amerikën dhe disa prej tyre Bashkimin Sovjetik.* 

Shpresoj se duke e marrë parasysh këtë urdhëresë islame - që të tërë muslimanët janë vëllezër - të gjitha vendet islame do të ngadhënjejnë kundër superfuqive dhe do t’ia dalin që të përmbushin të gjitha normat islame.* 
Muslimanët janë vëllezër dhe nuk do të lejojnë të veçohen prej pseudo-propagandës së sponsorizuar nga elementë të korruptuar. Burimi i kësaj çështjeje - që shi‘itët duhet të jenë në njërën anë dhe sunnitë në tjetrën - është nga njëra anë padituri dhe nga ana tjetër propagandë në dorën e të huajve.* 
Nëse vëllazëria islame fiton përparësi mes vendeve muslimane, aq e madhe do të bëhet forca e Islamit saqë asnjë nga fuqitë globale nuk do të jetë në gjendje t’ia dali ndaj tij.* 
Vëllezërit shi‘i dhe sunni duhet të shmangin çdo lloj debati. Sot debati mes nesh do të jetë në përfitim vetëm të atyre që nuk ndjekin as shi‘izmin as sunnizmin. Ata nuk duan që të ekzistojë as ky e as ai, dhe e dinë mënyrën se si të mbjellin përçarje mes jush dhe nesh. Duhet të kemi kujdes se jemi të gjithë muslimanë dhe se të gjithë besojmë në Kur’an; ne të gjithë besojmë në Teuhid dhe duhet të punojmë t’i shërbejmë Kur’anit dhe Teuhidit."

----------


## Hattabi

Historia e Shi'ave - Rafidive



Feja e Shiajve qe themeluar nga një Çifut prej Jemenit i quajtur Abdullah ibn Sebe. Kjo fe ka filluar me vrasjen e Halifes së drejtë Uthman (radiallahu anhu) dhe u degëzua në shumë pjesë.

Halifja Uthman (radiallahu anhu) sundoi dymbëdhjetë vite. Gjashtë vitet e para kaluan në shenjë të paqes dhe rehatisë së mbrendshme, por, gjatë gjysmës së dytë të Hilafetit ndodhi kryengritja. Çifutët dhe Mexhusët (Persianët), duke shfrytëzuar pakënaqësinë e njerëzve, filluan të komplotojnë kundër Halifes Uthman (radiallahu anhu), dhe duke i publikuar ankesat dhe ofendimet e tyre fituan aq shumë simpati sa që ishte shumë vështirë që të dallohej miku prej armikut.

Mund të duket befasi ajo se një sundues i territoreve aq të mëdha, ushtritë e të cilit ishin të pakrahasueshme, qe i paaftë që të përballet me këta kryengritës. Sikur të dëshironte Halifja Uthman, kryengritja do të mund të shuhej mu në çastin kur ajo filloi. Por, ai ngurronte që të jetë i pari i cili do të derdhte gjakun e Muslimanëve (posaçërisht sahabëve), sado që ata të jenë të pabindur. Askush sdo të priste atë që ndodhi më vonë. Ai preferonte që të sillet arsyeshëm me ta, ti bindë ata me butësi dhe bujari. Atij shumë mirë i kujtohej thënia e Pejgamberit (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) , Njëherë kur shpata të heqet nga këllëfi në mesin e pasuesve të mi, ajo sdo kthehet në këllëf deri në Ditën e Fundit.

Kryengritësit kërkonin që ai të abdikojë (të heq dorë nga pushteti), dhe po ashtu disa nga Sahabët e këshilluan atë që të veprojë kësisoji. Ai me qejf do ta pranonte këtë veprim, por prapë ai ishte i lidhur ndaj zotimit solemn që i kishte pas dhënë Pejgamberit. Ndoshta Zoti do të vesh ty me një këmishë, Uthman i kishte pas thënë njëherë Pejgamberi atij, dhe nëse njerëzit dojnë që ti ta heqësh atë, ti mos e heq atë për ta. Halifja Uthman i kishte thënë një dashamiri një ditë kur shtëpia e tij qe rrethuar nga kryengritësit, I Dërguari i Zotit bëri një marrëveshje me mua dhe unë do të jem këmbëngulës në zbatimin e saj.

Pas një rrethimi të gjatë, kryengritësit hynë në shtëpinë e Halifes Uthman dhe e mbytën atë. Kur shpata e vrasësit të parë e goditi Halifen Uthman (radiallahu anhu), ai ishte duke lexuar vargun: Vërtet, Zoti të mjafton ty; Ai është Dëgjuesi, i Gjithëdijshmi (2:137)

Aliu e pranoi Kalifatin me shumë ngurrim. Vrasja e Uthmanit dhe ngjarjet të cilat e rrethonin këtë qenë një simptom, dhe po ashtu një shkak i një konflikti civil në një shkallë të madhe. Të gjithë udhëheqësit i bënë zotimin Aliut përveç Muauijes (radiallahu anhu), udhëheqësit të Shamit (Siria e madhe). Muauije refuzoi që të bindet derisa të bëhej hakmarrja për gjakun e Uthmanit. Vendimi i tij qe bazuar në faktin se ai nuk ka nevojë që ti bindet Halifes derisa Aliu (radiallahu anhu) të jetë në gjendje që ta zbatojë rregulloren e Allahut. Muauije ishte kusheriri i Uthmanit (radiallahu anhu), ashtu që ai ishte përgjegjës që të kërkojë prej Aliut që ti nxjerrë vrasësit në gjyq. E veja e Pejgamberit (sallallahu alejhi ue selam) Aisha (radiallahu anha) po ashtu mori qëndrimin se Aliu së pari duhet ti gjykojë vrasësit. Për shkak të këtyre kushteve kaotike gjatë ditëve të fundit të Uthmanit (radiallahu anhu) ishte shumë vështitrë që të vendosej identiteti i vrasësve, ndërsa Aliu (radiallahu anhu) refuzonte që ta dënojë ndonjë, fajësia e të cilit sishte dëshmuar legalisht. Preteksti për takimin e ushtrive në ditën e Deves dhe ditën e Sifinit ishte kërkesa për vrasësit e Uthmanit nga ana e Aishes (radiallahu anha) dhe Muauijes (radiallahu anhu), por erërat e luftës qenë nxitur nga ithtarët e Abdullah ibn Sebes Çifutit, përbrenda tri kampeve derisa ngjarjet dolën nga kontrolli i Sahabëve. Është transmetuar se Aliu, Aisha, dhe Muauije shpesh shprehnin habinë në përçarjen dhe kundërshtimin që i rethonte ata.

Pas kësaj disa Shia e shpallën Aliun Zot. Ai pastaj i dogji ata të gjallë me zjarr. Pas vrasjes së Abdullah ibn Sebes, Shiajt qenë ndarë në shumë sekte të reja ku secila prej tyre e kishte imamin e vet.

Shtatëshat apo Ismailitët, sikurse Shiajt, besojnë se pasardhësit e Muhamedit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), përmes të bijës së tij Fatima (radiallahu anha) dhe bashkëshortit të saj Ali (radiallahu anhu) Halifes së katërt, janë sunduesit e drejtë të botës Muslimane. Kështu, pasardhësit e Aliut konsiderohen të pagabueshëm, dhe me po aq udhëzim të natyrës hyjnore sa edhe vetë Muhamedi (salallahu alejhi ue selam). Ky sekt e derivon emrin e vet nga Ismaili, biri më i vjetër i Imamit të gjashtë, Xhafer es-Sedik. Më 762 p.e.s. Ismaili vdes para babait të tij, gjë që rezultoi në një kontest të hidhur të trashëgimisë. Pakica e Shiajve konsideronin se vija e vjetër e Imamëve është e shfarosur dhe zgjodhën të birin më të vjetër të Ismailit për imam të ri. Kështu ata shpallën ciklin prej shtatë Imamëve, duke qenë Aliu i pari ndërsa Ismaili i shtati, dhe kështu Imami i shtatë pas vijës së tij të imamëve do të jetë Mehdiu, apo Mesihu, apo i shtati pas tij, etj

Ismailitët zakonisht kanë qenë të paktë në numër, por të organizuar mirë dhe të disiplinuar. Së shpejti ata u zhvilluan në kult, duke huazuar ide të ndryshme nga misticizmi Çifut, filozofia Greke, astrologjia Babilonase, gnosticizmi Krishter, etj.Kur shkencat sekulariste qenë zbatuar në Perandorinë Abaside, Ismailitët lulëzuan dhe arritën të rekrutojne një numër të madh ithtarësh të cilët formuan një ushtri guerile të organizuar mirë. Duke i kombinuar shkathtësitë e tyre prej dijetarëve dhe rrjetën nëntokësore të jashtëzakonshme të spiunëve, Ismailitët gjatë shekullit të 10-të e vendosën antiHalifen e tyre në Egjipt. Ata e emëruan dinastinë e tyre sipas bijës së Muhamedit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), dhe kështu u paraqit emri Fatimidët. Në realitet, ata janë dinastia e një Çifuti të quajtur Abdullah bin Kade, dhe kjo ishte ajo që ata po ashtu qenë quajtur Abidij. Shteti Abidij në Egjipt u zgjërua shpejt dhe pas pak Ismailitët kontrollonin Sirinë perëndimore dhe një pjesë të madhe të Afrikës Veriore, duke mbytur me mijëra Muslimanë. Ata po ashtu ndërtuan një kryeqytet të ri, Fustatin, afër Piramidave të lashta, i cili për disa vite u rrit të jetë qyteti më i madh në botën Muslimane, me emrin Kairo.

Kur dinastia Abidij qe shkatërruar nga Abasidët, Ismailitët u ndanë në dy nën-sekte: Tejbije dhe Nezirije, të emëruara sipas dy princave Abidij. Sekti i parë së shpejti u transformuar në kult ezoterik, i cili i lëvizte aktivitetet e veta në nëntokë dhe u bë i padukshëm. Sekti Nezirije e transformoi veten në Ismailizmin para-Abidin, duke zhvilluar një rrjetë të agjentëve dhe spiunëve në tërë botën Islame. Organizata më e njohur brenda Nezirive me gjasë ishte sekta e Vrasësve që keqpërdornin drogën (Asasinët), të njohur për vrasjet në tërë botën Islame. Sot, sekti Nezirije janë kthyer në pacifista dhe gjithnjë e më shumë duke u bërë Perëndimorë.

Prej bastionit Asasin në Siri, kanë mbijetuar dy nën-sekte heterodokse, Alevitë dhe Druzët. Sekti Alevit janë militantë dhe kombinojnë teoritë radikale nga Shiajt Ismailitë dhe Ithna. Druzët, në anën tjetër, kanë qenë deri vonë pacifista, duke pritur kthimin e Mehdiut, Halifes psikotik Abidij, el-Hakim, i cili u zhduk kur ai dogji kryeqytetin e tij diku rreth vitit 1000 p.e.s. Në shekullin e 13-të Druzët e mbyllën sektin e tyre, dhe u bënë një fis apo popull i dalluar. Ata sot shërbejnë në ushtrinë Israilite kundër Muslimanëve Palestinezë.

Sekti më i madh brenda Shiajve janë Ithnat apo Dymbëdhjetëshat, të cilët pasojnë vijën autentike të Imamëve. Kur Shtatëshat zgjodhën të birin e Ismailit për Imam, shumica e Shiajve zgjodhën vëllanë më të ri të Ismailit, Muza el-Kazim, si Imamin e shtatë. Ithnat e përvetësuan emrin e tyre Dymbëdhjetëshat prej besimit të tyre në Imamin e dymbëdhjetë, Muhamed el-Eskerin, i cili u zhduk një ditë dhe kështu u bë Mehdiu i fshehur, i cili do të kthehet në tokë kah fundi i ditëve. Dymbëdhjetëshat i adhurojnë Imamët e tyre, nganjëherë si inkarnim i Aliut apo Husejnit. Ata e përbëjnë pjesën dërmuese të Shiajve, duke përfshirë këtu edhe shumicën e Iranianëve dhe gati 50% të popullit Irakian.

Trupi i tretë më i madh në Shia janë sekti Zejdij apo Pesëshat, të cilët mbizotërojnë në Jemen dhe në mesin e disa fiseve në Arabinë Saudite. Sekti Zejdij pak a shumë janë hyjnizim i kulturës Arabe të shekullit të 7-të, dhe ky sekt ashpër dënon gjysëm-hyjësinë e Imamëve, në kundërshtim me Dymbëdhjetëshat. Themelues i tyre ishte Imami i pestë, Zejd ibn Abidin, i cili qe racionalist dhe kështu e shpalli si të pavlefshëm hyjësinë e supozuar të tij. Imamët Zejdij më shumë janë sikurse Beduinë sesa autoritete hyjnore, dhe kështu ata refuzuan udhëheqësinë e trashëguar dhe janë të dukshëm vetëm gjatë luftës.

Thuhet se janë më shumë se 70 sekte të vogla Shiite në të gjithë botën. Me gjasë, shembulli më i mirë i këtyre është sekti Bahai, i cili është persekutuar dhe përgenjështruar si anti-Islamik, por i cili është duke u rritur shumë shpejt si një fe e ndarë, duke e bazuar doktrinën e vet në paqe dhe harmoni botërore dhe bashkimin e të gjitha feve. Qendra e sektit Bahai është në Israel!!!

----------


## Hattabi

Shiitët dhe Rafidit në peshoren e drejtë të Ehli Sunnetit 


*Bismilahi Rrahmani Rrahim*

Falenderimet dhe lavdërimet i takojnë All-llahut, paqja dhe mëshira e All-llahut qoftë mbi Pejgamberin SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem, mbi shokët e tij dhe mbi gjithë ata që ndjekin rrugën e tij.

Vëllau im musliman, dije se prej kur ka filluar paraqitja e bidatit dhe ndarja e umetit në fraksione, për të cilën na ka lajmëruar Pejgamberi SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem, bidatgjinjët kanë vazhduar luftën kundër ithtarëve të Sunnetit, prandaj ke kujdes nga ithtarët e bidatit, nga ata që mundohen të fshehin të vërtetën para njerëzve, dhe të njollosin thirrjen e pastër që e bënë Ehli Sunneti. Kushtoi rëndësi kërkimit të dituris dhe njohu me rrugën e drejt, respektivisht rrugën e Ehli Sunnetit, e që në kohën e sotme këtë rrugë e përfaqësojn të etiketuarit me Vehabij. 
Me këtë etiketohen nga injorantët dhe armiqët e Islamit, vetëm e vetëm për të krijuar një përshtypje te masa e thjesht se Vehabit nuk qenkan nga Ehli Sunneti dhe se ata qenkan fraksion apo sekt në Islam, prej të cilëve duhet të ketë kujdes individi. Dëshirojn të krijojnë një hendek mes Ehli Sunnetit dhe njerëzve me anë të etiketimeve, dhe të arsyetojnë luftën e tyre që e bëjnë kundër Islamit dhe muslimanëve, se kinse po luftojnë një fraksion, e jo muslimanët.

Ajo që më shtyri të shkruaj këtë shkrim të shkurtër është një shkrim që lexova nga një bidatgji i humbur, i cili sa duket ka pëlqyer veten e tij, dhe ka vendosur ti shërbej devijimit, duke fshehur komentet e dijetarëve vetëm e vetëm që të fus huti tek vëllezërit tanë musliman. 
Për qëllim kemi dikë, i paraqitur me nikun rapsod në një forum të injorantëve (ku edhe ka kategori të kufrit dhe amoralitetit, sepse vetem aty i lejohet këtyre sufive të shkruajnë, sepse në Forumet Islame bllokohen për arsyet të cilat do t'i shihni në vijim) që quhet "forumishqiptar". Në këtë forum ky far edepsëzi ka shkruar një shkrim me temën 6 Sihah te hadithit kane transmetues Shi'ah. Pastaj thotë:

*Një vështrim i shkurtër mbi fjalët e këtij Dexhalli shqiptar*

Thotë: Po e hap këtë temë pasi që është bërë një thashemnaje rreth shiiteve dhe qe 200 vjet nga dalja e Ibn Abdulwehabit dexhxhal e kanë shkaterruar cdo lloj bashkjetese midis sekteve sunneh dhe shi'ah ne boten Islame...

Vëllau im i dashur, ky dexhall dëshiron të fsheh realitetin e palës së shirkut Rafidive dhe tua zgjat dorën e miqësis dhe ndihmës, me anë të gënjeshtrave dhe mbulimit të së vërtetës, për të krijuar një armiqësi mes Ehli Sunnetit (Vehabive) dhe popullit tonë, veçanërisht të rinjëve tanë, të cilëve u mungon dituria rreth realitetit të kësaj pale të shirkut Rafidive, dhe e vërteta rreth këtyre dexhallëve, që veten e tyre e kanë shëndruar në ushtar të Iblisit për të mbrojtur palën e shirkut. 


*Ndoshta do të pyesësh se ku fshehen mashtrimet dhe gënjeshtrat e këtij Degjalli ?*

Të themë: kësaj pyetje do t'i përgjigjemi në vijim:
Fshehja e Rafidive nën emrin Shiitve, mos qartësimi se për çfar shiit bëhet fjalë, kur dijetarët e hadithit transmetojn hadithe nga ata.
Emërtimi i të vërtetës me fjalën thashemnaje me qëllim që lexuesi të mendoj se ajo që thuhet për Rafidit, është vetëm një thashemnaje dhe asgjë më tepër.
Gënjen kur dëshiron të bindë lexuesit se mes Rafidive dhe sunive ka pasur bashkjetes, por ja që Sheikh Muhammed Ibn Abdil Vehabi apo Vehabit ua kanë prishur mardhënjet e mira!!!
Pastaj gënjen kur thotë se dijetarët kanë marrë hadithin nga ata shiitët që sot vehabistët i bëjnë kafira!!!

Kështu vllau im i dashur, janë epshorët që ndjekin dyshimet. Me gënjeshtra dhe lajka, dëshirojnë ta mbrojnë të kotën dhe palën e shirkut, All-llahu na ruajt.

Që lexuesi të kuptoj të vërtetën, shkurtimisht do të ndalemi në disa pika, e që do të jen qartësim i rrugës së drejt për lexuesin, dhe njëkohsisht, përgjigje për të gjithë dexhallat e këtij lloji.


- Çfarë nënkupton fjala shiizëm tek gjeneratat e para dhe çfar nënkupton tek ne ? 
- A kanë transmetuar dijetarët hadithe nga shiitët ? 
- A kanë marr dijetarët hadithin nga ata shiit, që sot "Vehabistët" i trajtojn si kafira. 
- A është thashemnaje ajo që thuhet për Rafidit apo shiitët. 
- A ka pasur bashkjetes dhe si ka qen mes sunive dhe shiitve. 

Përshkak se fjalët e Dexhallit shqiptar kanë të bëjnë me këto pes pika e që në realitet secila nga kjo lidhet me tjetrën, detyrohem të shkruaj në formë të shkurtër, në këto pes pika.


*Çfarë nënkupton fjala shiizëm apo shiah*

Kuptimi gjuhësor d.m.th: Përkrahës, ndihmues, ndjekës.(shih: Muxhemu Mekajisl lugati li Ibn Faris 3/235).

Ibn Mendhuri thotë: Shiah d.m.th: njerëz që bashkohen në ndonjë çështje, dhe te çdokush nga njerëzit që bashkohen në ndonjë çështje, quhen Shiah. Të gjithë ata që ndjekin mendimin e nëjri tjetrit u thuhet shiah. Thotë: "Shiah në origjinë janë fraksion prej njerëzve. Thuhet për një, dy, dhe shum, për gjinin mashkullore dhe femrore me të njëtën shprehje dhe me të njëjtën kuptim.. gjenezën e ka nga fjala Mushajah që nënkupton: Ndjekje dhe respekt. (shih: Lisanul Arab 8/188-189).

Në Muhtar Sihah qëndron: Shiatu rrexhuli - ndjekësit dhe ndihmuesit e njeriut. Teshejea rrexhulu - pretendon thirrjen e shiave. (Muhtar Sihah li Rrazi /353 dhe el-Kamus el Muhit li Fejruz Badi /950).

Kuptimi terminologjik: Përdorimi i fjalës shiah, thuhet më shumë për ata që shprehin miqësi ndaj Aliut r.a dhe pasardhësve të tij (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me ata) derisa ky emër është bërë i vaçantë për ata.

- Ebu Hasan el-Eshariu thotë: U thuhet shiah sepse kan përkrahur Aliun r.a. dhe e vlerësojn mbi shokët e tjer të Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem . (shih: Mekalatul Islamijin li Ebi Hasen el-Esharij 1/65).

- Ibn el-Ethiri thotë: Origjina e shiave thuhet për fraksione të njerëzve..mirëpo përdorimi i kësaj fjale më tepër thuhet për atë që pretendon se miqëson Aliun r.a. dhe pasardhësit e tij. Derisa ky emër është bërë i përveçshëm. Kur thuhet filani është nga shiat, nënkuptohet se është prej tyre, ose kur thuhet Në medhhebin e shiave nënkupton mendimin e atyre. (shih:el-Nihaje fi Garibi el-Hadithi wel Ether li Ibn Ethir 2/519,520).

Shikuar kuptimin gjuhësor dhe terminologjik, shihet afërsia mes dy definimeve dhe qartësohet se fjala shiah në fillim të paraqitjes ka pasur kuptimin e afërt me kuptin gjuhësor që e përmban kjo fjalë. Derisa thuhej për secilin grup që ndjekte njërin nga sahabët shiah, si fjalët Shiatu Uthman- Përkrahësit e Uthmanit, Shiatu Alij ( përkrashësit e Aliut), Shiatu Muavije ( Përkrahësit e Muavijes) All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të gjithë (Sahabët). Pastaj me kohë janë paraqitur bindje të kota që kanë quar deri te nxjerrja nga kuptimi i vërtetë i kësaj fjale.
Shejhu el-Islam Ibn Tejmije thotë: Njerëzit në kohën e fitneve u ndanë në dy tabore, shiatu Uthmanije (Përkrashësit e Uthmanit) dhe Shiatu Alivije (Përkrahësit e Aliut). Jo të gjithë ata që luftonin në anën e Aliut r.a. vlerësonin Aliun mbi Uthmanin r.a. 
Shum prej tyre e vlerësonin Uthmanin r.a. mbi Aliun r.a, ashtu siç thonë të tjerët nga Ehli Sunneti (shih: el-Minhaxh 4/132, shih: 2/91,92,93).
Thotë: Në kohën e kalifatit të Ebu Bekrit, Umerit, dhe Uthmanit (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me ata) askush nuk emërtohej me emrin shiah, e as nuk ia atribonin askujt, as Uthmanit e as Aliut e as të tjerëve. Kur ndodhi vrasja e Uthmanit r.a, muslimanët u përçan dhe një pjes e tyre anojë kah Uthmani r.a, pjesa tjetër kah Aliu r.a, dhe ndodhi lufta mes palëve. (shih: el-Minhaxh 2/95, shih: 4/132). 


*Shiat e parë*

Shejhu el-Islam Ibn Tejmije thotë: Shiat e parë që e shoqëronin Aliun r.a, apo që ishin në atë kohë, nuk kishin kundërthënje në vlerësimin e Ebu Bekrit dhe Umerit r.a mbi të tjerët, por kundërthënja e tyre ishte se cili është më i mire Uthmani apo Aliu (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të gjithë). Këtë e pranojnë edhe dijetarët e mëdhenjë të shiitëve. Këtë e ka përmendur Ebu Kasim el-Belhi kur thotë: "Një njeri pyeti Sherik ibn Abdilah ibn Ebi Nemrin dhe i tha: "Cili është më i mirë, Ebu Bekri apo Aliu?" Ai tha: "Ebu Bekri është më i mirë." Pyetësi i tha: "E thua këtë dhe ti je prej shiave?!" tha: "Po, shiit është ai që thotë ashtu si thashë unë." Mandej tha: "Njerëzit më të mire të këtij umeti pas Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem janë Ebu Bekri, pastaj Umeri r.a. A do të refuzonim fjalën e tij, a do ta përgënjshtronim ?! Pasha All-llahun nuk ka qen gënjeshtar shih: (el-Minhaxh 1/13.14).
Pra shiat e parë nuk vlerësonin Aliun mbi Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin r.a, por edhe nëse ka pasur dikush që e ka vlerësuar Aliun r.a. mbi Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin r.a, ai nuk ka fyer Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin r.a.


*Rafiditë, dhe pse morrën këtë emër*

Emri Rafidij rrjedh nga fjala Refd që don të thotë: Braktisje - Refuzim.
Ibn Faris thotë: "Ra-fa-da ka një gjenez që don të thotë barktisje-refuzim." (shih: Muxhemu mekajisil lugah 2/422).

Autori i fjalorit Muhtar Sihah thotë: "REFADAHU  e ka braktisur-refuzuar" (shih :e mira/e keqja: uhtar sihah /250.)

Autori i fjalorit Kamus el-Muhit thotë: Revafid - gjithë ata ushtar që braktisin-refuzojn udhëheqësin e tyre. Rafidit janë një fraksion prej tyre (shih:f/830, shih: Lisanul Arab 7/157).

Rafidij quhen përshkak të refuzimit të tyre në të vërtetën në të cilën ishin shokët e Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem prej saj është edhe pranimi i Ebu Bekrit dhe Umerit r.a. si Khalif të Muslimanëve.

Abdullahu i biri i Imam Ahmedit thotë: E kam pyetur babain tim për Rafidit, dhe ai më tha: "Rafidij janë ata të cilët fyejnë Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin r.a." (shih:Sarimu el-meslul ala shatimi rresul li Ibn Tejmije 567)

Ebu Hasan el Eshariu thotë: "Janë quajtur Rafida përshkak të refuzimit të tyre hilafetin e Ebu Bekrit dhe të Umerit r.a." (shih: Mekalatul islamijin 1/89).

Për shiat dhe teshejuin në dymbëdhjet Imamët thotë: Quhen gjithashtu Rafidij apo Revafid, për shkak të refuzimit të tyre në Imamët, ndjekjen e tyre, tradhëtin që kanë bërë ndaj tyre, dhe mos përmbushjen e premtimit që ua kanë dhënë atyre, ashtu siç i ka cilësuar Aliu r.a. në fjalën e tij, të cilën e transmeton autori në librin e tyre "el-Kjafi" nga Aliu r.a. se ka thenë: Sikur të dalloje përkrahësit e mij, nuk do të gjeje vetëm se të atribuar në mua, sikur t'i sprovoje do t'i gjeje murteda (felëshues) sikur t'i zgjidhje përkrahësit prej njëmijë nuk do të gjeje një. (shih :breshka: itabu Revd nga el-Kjafi 8/338 dhe el-Shiatu ve tesheju li Ihsan Ilahi Dhahir 270).

Shejhu el-Islam thotë: Nuk ka dyshim se Refdi rrejdh nga shirku, mohimi dhe hipokrizia mirëpo ndonjëherë shfaqet tek ata haptas, e ndonjëher fshehet (shih: 7/27)

Shum nga librat që flasin për fraksionet, për histori dhe librat e gjuhës përmendin se shkaku që kanë marrë këtë emër është ndarja e shiave nga Zejd ibn Ali ibn Husejn ibn Ali ibn Abdil Mutalib, kur e kanë pyetur për mendimin e tij ndaj Ebu Bekrit dhe Umerit r.a, dhe ai i ka lavdëruar duke thënë se ata ishin ministrat e gjyshit tim (Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem), me këtë, ata u larguan nga ai, kurse me të mbetën vetëm një pakicë, ashtuqë të larguarit nga ai morrën emrin Rafida, kurse ata që ndejtën me atë u quajtën Zejdije.

Ebu Hasan el Eshariu thotë: Kur u paraqit Zejdi në Kufe tek shokët e tij që e besatuan, dëgjoi tek disa prej tyre se fyenin Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin r.a, dhe ai ua mohoj atyre këtë, ashtuqë nga ai u ndan ata që e besatuan. Zejdi u tha Refedtumuni (më refuzuat, më braktisët), dhe thuhet prej atëher quhen Rafida përshkak fjalës së Zejdit që u tha Refdtumuni." (shih: Mekalatul Islamijin 1/137).

Shejhu el-Islam Ibn Tejmije thotë: Fjala Rafida është paraqitur kur kanë refuzuar dhe kan braktisur Zejd ibn Ali ibn Husejnin në kohën e kalifatit të Hishamit. Ndodhia e Zejd ibn Ali ibn Husejnit ka qenë në vitin 121 apo 122 hixhri, në fund të khalifatit të Hishamit (shih: el-Minhaxh 1/34,35).

Pra shihet se fjala shiah përmbledh edhe rafidit pasi të dy palët pretendojnë miqësi ndaj Aliut dhe pasardhësve të tij, mirpo ata shiat e parë dallojnë nga rafidit në parime. Tek dijetarët e hadithit kur përmendin se transmetuesi është shiit apo ka shiizëm kanë për qëllim shiat e parë, jo shiat që kanë ardhur më vonë dhe kan shpikur adhurimin e varreve, fyerjen e Ebu Bekrit, Umerit r.a. dhe gjithë Sahabëve përveç një grupit të vogël prej katër ose pes vetave. Kanë shpikur se Imamat e tyre janë të pagabueshëm, se Kur´ani që kemi ne ka mangësi, se Aisheja r.a, bashkshortja e Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem ka bërë imoralitet, dhe fjal të tjera të kufrit.


*A kanë transmetuar dijetarët hadithe nga shiitët*

Para se të përgjigjemi në këtë duhet të dijmë se bidati ndahet në dy llojë, bidat i vogël dhe bidat i madh. 
Bidat i vogël janë shpikjet që nuk e nxjerrin njeriun nga feja, kurse bidat i madh është bidati që nxjerr nga feja.
Andaj themi se shiitët e pare nga të cilët janë transmetuar hadithet kanë rënë në bidat të vogël, nuk jan mveshur me bidat të madh që nxjerr nga feja, e kur janë parqitur shiitët e mëvonshëm që janë mveshur me bidatet e kufrit dhe shirkut, dijetarët nuk kanë transmetuar hadithe nga ata. Prandaj themi se shiat e parë me shiat e sotit kanë vetëm emrin e përbashkët, dallojnë në themele. 

Prandaj fjalën e Dhebiut që ka sjellur ai dexhalli duke mos sqaruar se për çfar shiizmi bëhet fjalë, e demantojmë me vet fjalët e Imam Dhehbiut po nga i njëjti libër Mizan el Itidal.

*Dyshimi që ka sjellur ky Dexhalli, është:* 

Themë: Po, ashtu është, Eban b.Taglub el-Kufij ishte shiit por jo Rafidij, ai ndjeku shiitët e parë, andaj dijetarët e hadithit transmetuan hadithe nga ky, nuk është i vetmi, dhe nuk ke për çka të sjellish ilustrime tjera sepse kjo nuk është në anën tënde aspak. Shiit të këtij lloji prej të cilëve ka transmetuar vetëm Buhariu dhe Muslimi janë mbi njëzet, nuk e mohon askush këtë. 
Urdhëro sjell transmetues shiitë që adhurojnë varrezat, fyjen nënën e muslimanëve Aishen r.a, Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin r.a, thonë se Imamët janë të pagabueshëm, se Kur´ani që kemi ne ka mangësi, dhe kufret tjera që i bëjnë e pastaj dijetarët të ken transmetuar hadithe nga ata. ?!
Imam Dhehebiu thotë: Bidati është dy lloj, bidati i vogëldhe bidati i madh, si Refdi i plotë, teprimi në të, fyerja e Ebu Bekrit dhe Umerit r.a, dhe thirrja në fyrjen e tyre. Me këtë llojë të bidatgjinjëve nuk dëshmohet, dhe nuk ka nderë për ta (Mizanu el-Itidal 1/6)
Dhehebiu thotë: Eban ibn Teglub nuk ka fyer dy Shejhat: Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin r.a. por ka pasur bindjen se Aliu r.a. ka qen më i mire (Mizan el-Itidal 1/5-6) 

Vëlla i dashur tani është momenti të pyesësh veten, ky Dexhall kur ka përmendur fjalët e Imam Dhehebiut për Eban ibn Teglub el Kufijj se ishte shiit, pse nuk ka përmendur edhe fjalën e Imam Dhehebiut që kemi përmendur ne, se Bidati është dy llojë, dhe se Ebane ibn Teglub nuk ka fyer Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin r.a, duke pasur parsysh se ai i është referuar të njetës libër, në vëllimin e parë dhe në të njejtët faqe ???!!!!!

A e dini pse të nderuar lexues ?!
Sepse është Dexhall, dëshiron të të nxjerr nga rruga e drejt, të krijon mes teje dhe rrugës së drejt një hendek që ti mos të mundesh ta kalosh për tiu bashkangjitur Ehli Sunnetit, dëshiron të shpif sepse nga morali i tij është shpifja, dëshiron t'i mashtrojë të rinjët kinse Ehli Sunneti (Vehabit) i bëjkan kafira shiitët me të padrejtë, se Vehabit nuk ndjekin Ehli Sunnetin, me këtë t'i shërbej Iblisit, dhe të arrij kënaqësin e tij.


*A transmetonin dijetarët hadithin nga shiitët që nga ana e "vehabive" trajtohen si kafira ?*

Bazuar në atë që kaloj, do të kuptosh se dijetarët nuk transmetuan hadithin nga shiitët-rafidij, që janë palë e shirkut, adhurues të varreve, fyes të Aishes r.a. dhe të sahabëve. Poashtu do të kuptosh se Ehli Sunneti ("vehabit") nuk i bënin kafira shiitët që u mveshën me bidatin e vogël, dhe nëse dikush mund të gjejë ndonjë argument se "vehabit" i kanë bërë kafira shiitët prej të cilëve Ehli Sunneti ka pranuar hadithin, le të urdhëron, dhe le të sjell faktet, nëse është që e thotë të vërtetën, nëse nuk e bën këtë, atëher le ta dijë se ai nuk është gjë tjetër përveç një shpifës, që hudh fitne mes muslimanëve për ti kënaqur armiqët e All-llahut dhe të Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem.


*A është "thashemnaje" ajo që thuhet për shiitët ?*

- Shejhu el Islam Ibn Tejmije thotë: Ata (Rafidit) gjithmon ndihmohen me mosbesimtarët, të këqinjët për intereset e tyre, ju ndihmojn mosbesimtarëve dhe të këqinjëve në shumë gjëra të dyshimta. Kjo është një gjë e vërejtur tek ata në çdo kohë dhe në çdo vend. Mjafton edhe sikur mos të ishte askush tjetër përveç autori i këtij libri Minhaxhu Nedame dhe vëllezërit e tij që i marrin Mongolët, mosbesimtarët apo fasikët, ose injorantët si udhëheqës-imama të tyre (shih el-Minhaxh 3/450.)
- Thotë: Populli i thjesht kanë arsye kur thonë: Rafidiu është gomar i çifutit (shih: el-Minhaxh 7/290,291.)

Transmeton Halali nga Ebi Bekr el Mervizijse ka thenë: Kam ndëgjuar Eba Abdullahin duke thënë: Imam Maliku thoë: "Ai që fyen shokët e Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem nuk ka hise (pjes) në Islam." (el-Sunneh li Halal 2/557).

Ibn Kethiri në komentin e ajetit {Muhammedi është i dërguar i All-llahut, e ata që janë me të (sahabët) janë të ashpër kundër jobesimtarëve, janë të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete, ti i sheh kah përulen (në rukuë), duke rënë me fytyrë në tokë (në sexhde), e kërkojnë prej All-llahut që të ketë mëshir dhe kënaqësinë e Tij ndaj tyre. Në fytyrat e tyre shihen shenjat e gjurmës së sexhdes. Përshkrimi i cilësive të tyre është në Tevrat dhe po ky përshkrim është edhe në Inxhil. Ata janë si një farë e mbjellë ku mbin filizi i vet, e ai trashet, përforcohet dhe qëndron në trungun e vet, ajo e mahnit mbjellësin. (All-llahu i shumoi) Për tua shtuar me ta mllefin jobesimtarëve. All-llahu atyre që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira u premtoi falje të mëkateve dhe shpërblim të madh}. Feth ajeti 29.

Thotë: Nga ky ajet Imam Maliku në një transmetim që vie nga ai, ka nxjerr rregullin se Rafidit që urrejnë shokët e Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem janë mosbesimtar, sepse mbajn mllef ndaj sahabëve, e kush mban mllef ndaj sahabëve ai është mosbesimtarë me argument nga ky ajet, dhe një palë e dijetarëve janë pëlqyer me Imam Malikun në këtë. (shih: Tefsir ibn kethir 4/219).

Kurtubiu thotë: Sa bukur që ka thënë Imam Maliku në fjalën e tij, ia ka qëlluar në komentin e ajetit, sepse ai që fyen njërin nga sahabët, apo dyshon në transmetimin e tij, ai ka refuzuar urdhërin e All-llahut dhe ka zhvlerësuar ligjet e muslimanëve (shih: Tefsir el-kurtubij 16/297).

Imam Shafiu në një rast tha në lidhje me Shijat Nuk kam parë në mesin e heretikëve njerëz më të famshëm për gënjeshtra se Shiajt Rafidhi. Dhe në një tjetër rast ai tha: Transmetoni dituri prej çdonjërit që e takoni përveç prej Shiajve rafidhi, sepse ata shpikun hadithe dhe i adoptojnë ato si pjesë të fesë së tyre. (shih: Minhexh es-Sune en-Nebeuije)

Trasmeton Halali nga Ebu Bekr el Mervizij se e ka pyeteur Ebu Abdullahin (Ahmed ibn Hanbelin) për atë që fyen Ebu bekrin, Umerin dhe Aishen ? Tha: "Nuk e shoh pjestar të Islamit.

Halali thotë: "Më ka lajmëruar Abdul Melik ibn Abdil Hamid se ka thenë Ebu Abdilahu (Ahmedi): "Kush fyen, i frikësohem se bënë kufër sikur Rafidit" pastaj tha: "Kush fyen shokët e Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem nuk sigurojm se nuk ka dalur nga feja (el-Suneh li Halal 2/557-558).

Imam Buhariu thotë: Nuk dalloj nëse falem mes Xhehmiut, Rafidiut, apo mbas çifutve apo të krishterve. Nuk u jepet selam atyre, nuk vizitohen, nuk martohen, nuk pranohen si dëshmitar dhe nuk hahet mishi i kafshëve që therrin ata (shih: Halku efalil Ibad f.125).

Transmeton Imam Buhariu se Abdurraham ibn Mehdi ka thenë: "Xhehmit dhe Rafidit janë dy fe." (shih: Halku efalil Ibad f.125).

Transmeton Halali me zingjir nga Ferbabij, se një njeri e pyeti Ferbabin për atë që fyen Ebu Bekrin r.a, ai u përgjigj: "Është mosbesimtar." Njeriu e pyeti: A ju falet namazi i xhenzaes? Tha: "Jo." Tha e pyeta si të veprojmë me atë kur ai thotë la ilahe il-lallah? Tha: "Mos e prekni me duart e juaja, ngritne me drunjë derisa ta lëshoni në varr (el-Suneh el Halal 2/566).

Ahmed ibn Junus, për të cilin ka thënë Ahmed ibn Hanbeli se është Shejhul Islam (Dijetarë i madh i Islamit) thotë: Sikur një çifut të therrë një dele dhe një Rafidi të therr një dele tjetër, do të haja nga mishi i deles që ka therrë çifuti dhe nuk do të haja nga delja që ka therrë rafidiju, sepse është murted (felëshues). (Sarimu el meslul f.570 dhe Sherh Usulul-Itikad (8/1459) të Lalikait të ngjashme)

Talha bin Mutaraf thotë Shijaat, nuk lejohet ti martojmë grat e tyre, dhe as ti hamë therjet (kurbanat) e tyre ngase janë felënësa (Murteda) (shih: "Sherh Ibn Bata")

Kadi Ijadi në librin e tij Shifa kur i cek Shijat thotë: Ata kanë dalur prej Islamit në shumë mënyra sepse ata e kanë anuluar dhe shfuqizuar të gjithë Sheriatin Islam.

Abdul Kadir el Bagdadij thotë: Epshorët nga Xharudije, Heshimije, Xhehmije, dhe Imamije (imamij thirren shiitët) të cilët i kanë bërë mosbesimtar shokët më të zgjedhur të Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem ne i trajtojmë si mosbesimtar, nuk lejohet tu falet atyre namazi i xhenazes, dhe nuk lejohet namazi me xhemat pas tyre (shih: el-Ferku bejnel Firek f.357).

Kadi Ebu Jala thotë: "Hukmi i Rafidive .nëse i bëjnë mosbesimtar shokët e Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem apo i bëjnë fasika, me binjde se janë për zjarrë, jane mosbesimtar (shih:elMutemid f.267).

Ibn Hazmi thotë: Rafidit nuk jan musliman, ata janë fraksion, grupi i parë i tyre është shfaqur 25 vite pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem janë palë që ndjekin rrugën e çifutve dhe të krishterve, në gënjeshtra dhe në mosbesim (shih: el-feslu fi el-Milel ve el-nihal 2/213).

Shejhu el Islam Ibn Tejmije thotë: Rafidit janë më të këqinjë se të gjitha fraksionet, meritojnë të luftohen më tepër se Havarixhët (shih: Mexhmu el-Fetava 28/482).

Sikur mos të zgjatej shkrimi do të sjellja fjalët e shumë dijetarve, si të el-Isfirajijnit në "el-Tebsir fi din" f. 24-25, Ebu Hamid el Gazalit në "el-Mustefsa 1/110, el-Semanij në el-Ensab 6/341", Ibn Tejmijes në "Sarimu el-Meslul f.586-587", Ibn Kethirit në "el-Bidaje ve Nihaje 5/252" dhe shumë të tjerëve.

Me këto transmetime e vëren se puna e bërjes mosbesimtarë Rafidit, nuk ka filluar me Muhamed Ibn Abdil Vehabin rahimehullah, sepse të gjithë dijetarët që i kemi përmendur janë nga dijetarët që kanë jetuar në shekujt e parë të Islamit, ose disa shekuj para Muhamed Ibn Abdil Vehabit.
A është e mundur që ata dijetarët e parë t'i trajtojnë rafidit si mosbesimtar, pastaj të transmetojnë hadithin prej tyre ?!!! Kurrsesi.

*A kan pasur bashkëjetes mes rafidive dhe Ehli Sunnetit*

Nga transmetimet e kaluara mundesh të vëresh sa ka mundur të ketë bashkjetesë mes një mulismani dhe një mushriki. Mandej hyrja e Tatarve në Bagdad me ndërmjetsimin dhe dredhit e Ibn Alkamiut shiit, derdhja e gjakut të muslimanëve që sipas të dhënave historike, thuhet të jen mbytur dy milion musliman në Bagdad, të bënë të kuptosh për "dashurinë" e madhe që kanë pasur shiitët ndaj sunive. Por edhe bashkpunimi i tanishëm mes rafidive-shiit me perëndimin, në luftën që bëjnë kundër muslimanëve, në vendet e tyre është një dëshmi në vete, për atë që e kanë thënë dijetarët e parë, për këtë palë të shirkut. 


*Shkroi: Shukri Aliu*

----------


## albprofiler

Shiqoni se çka shkruan hatabi me ibni tejmijen "sheikul islam" e tij .

Shiat jane fe qe ja ka nis me nje çifut nga jemeni ,tjeter vend shkruajn se shiat jane ata qe kane qene perkrahesit e Imam Aliut dhe e paskan pranuar khalifatet e Ebu Bekrit Ymerit dhe Osmanit. Ketu eshte fjala per shiat e pare.

Simbas ibni tejmijes Imam Aliu paska pasur shoke dhe perkrahes vetem jahudi dhe mosbesimtare. Kurse ehli sunneti i vertet paska qene ne anen e umajadve .

Hajde tregom çka me besu tash o hatab . 
A lexoni kta çarshafat ju qe po i sillni ketu a veç jeni te programuar ashtu.

----------


## SHEMSHIR

> Shiitët dhe Rafidit në peshoren e drejtë të Ehli Sunnetit 
> 
> 
> *Bismilahi Rrahmani Rrahim*
> 
> Ibn Hazmi thotë: Rafidit nuk jan musliman, ata janë fraksion, grupi i parë i tyre është shfaqur 25 vite pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem janë palë që ndjekin rrugën e çifutve dhe të krishterve, në gënjeshtra dhe në mosbesim (shih: el-feslu fi el-Milel ve el-nihal 2/213).
> 
> 
> 
> *Shkroi: Shukri Aliu*


  lexo  Ahmak e mos  fluturo  si miza pa kru,  me  ata tejmija krimenala!


PJESA I: SFONDI HISTORIK I SHIIZMIT* 
*
KREU I
ORIGJINA DHE RRITA E SHIIZMIT
*
*********** Shiizmi filloi me një referencë të bërë për herë të parë ithtarëve të Aliut (shiah-i Ali), udhëheqësve të parë të Familjes së Pejgamberit, gjatë jetës së vetë Prejgamberit.1 Zhvillimi i shfaqjes së parë dhe rrita e mëvonshme e Islamit gjatë njëzet e tre vjetëve të pejgamberisë, sollën shumë kushte të cilat e bënë të domosdoshme paraqitjen e një grupi si atë të shiitëve në mesin e shokëve të Pejgamberit.
*********** Pejgamberi i Shenjtë gjatë ditëve të para të pejgamberisë së tij, kur sipas tekstit të Kur'anit e kishin urdhëruar të ftonte farefisin e tij të afërt të vinte në fenë e tij,2 u tregoi atyre qartë se cilido që do të ishte i pari që do të pranonte ftesën e tij, do të bëhej trashëgimtari i tij. Aliu ishte i pari i cili iu qas dhe e përqafoi Islamin. Pejgamberi e pranoi nënshtrimin e Aliut fesë islame dhe kështu e përmbushi premtimin e tij.3
*********** Nga pikëvështrimi shiit duket se nuk është e mundshme që udhëheqësi i një lëvizjeje, gjatë ditëve të para të veprimtarisë së tij, do tu paraqiste të huajve njërin nga shokët e tij si trashëgimtar dhe zëvendës të tij e të mos ua paraqiste atë ndihmësve dhe miqve të tij të devotshëm. As që duket e mundshme që një udhëheqës i tillë do të pranonte dikë si zëvendës dhe trashëgimtar dhe tua paraqiste të tjerëve si të tillë, e pastaj gjatë jetës së tij dhe thirrjes religjioze ta privonte trashëgimtarin e vet nga detyra e zëvendësit, të mos merrte parasysh respektin e nevojshëm që i përket pozitës së tij si trashëgues dhe të refuzonte të bënte çfarëdo dallimi midis atij dhe të tjerëve.
*********** Pejgamberi, sipas shumë haditheve të cilat nuk vihen në dyshim dhe janë plotësisht autentike si te sunitët ashtu edhe shiitët, pohonte qartë se Aliu ishte ruajtur nga gabimet dhe mëkatet në veprimet dhe të thënat e tij. Çkado që thonte dhe bënte ai, ishte në përputhje të përkryer me mësimet e religjionit4 dhe ai ishte njeriu më i ditur nga të gjithë burrat në çështjet që kishin të* bënin me shkencat dhe urdhrat e Islamit.5
*********** Gjatë periudhës së pejgamberisë, Aliu kryente shërbime të vlefshme dhe bënte sakrifica të dukshme. Kur të pafetë e Mekkës vendosën ta vrisnin Pejgamberin dhe e rrethuan shtëpinë e tij, Pejgamberi i Shenjtë vendosi të emigronte në Medinë. Ai i tha Aliut, A po fle ti në shtratin tim, kështu që ata do të mendojnë se jam duke fjetur dhe unë do të jem i sigurt që të mos më ndjekin? Aliu, këtë detyrë të rrezikshme e pranoi duarhapur. Kjo ngjarje tregohet në histori të ndryshme dhe në përmbledhje hadithesh. (Emigrimi nga Mekka në Medinë shënon datën e fillimit të kalendarit islamik, të njohur si hixhrah.) Aliu po ashtu shërbeu duke luftuar në betejat e Badrit, Uhudit, Khajbarit, Khandakit dhe të Hunajit në të cilat fitoret e arritura me ndihmën e tij ishin të atilla, saqë po të mos kishte qenë i pranishëm Aliu armiku me siguri do ti çrrënjoste Islamin dhe muslimanët, ashtu siç tregohet në historitë e zakonshme, në jetën e Pejgamberit dhe në përmbledhjen e haditheve.
*********** Për shiitët, evidenca qendrore për legjitimitetin e Aliut, si trashëgimtar i Pejgamberit është ngjarja e Ghadir Khumit6 kur Pejgamberi e zgjodhi Aliun roje kryesore (valajat-i ammah) të popullit dhe e bëri Aliun, si veten, roje të tyre (vali).7
*********** Është e qartë se për shkak të shërbimeve dhe njohjeve të tilla të dalluara, për shkak të virtyteve të posaçme të Aliut të cilat miratoheshin nga të gjithë,8* dhe për shkak të dashurisë së madhe që Pejgamberi tregonte për të,9 disa nga shokët e Pejgamberit të cilët e njihnin Aliun mirë, dhe të cilët ishin kampionë të virtyteve dhe të së vërtetës, erdhën dhe e deshtën atë. Ata grumbulloheshin rreth Aliut dhe vijonin pas tij deri në atë shkallë saqë shumë të tjerë filluan ta konsideronin dashurinë e tyre ndaj tij si të tepërt, ndërsa disa ndoshta u bënë xhelozë në të. Përveç të gjitha këtyre elementeve, në shumë thënie të Pejgamberit shohim referenca të shiahut të Aliut dhe të shiahut të familjes së Pejgamberit.10 
*
Shkaku i ndarjes së pakicës shiite nga shumica sunite
*
*********** Miqtë dhe pasardhësit e Aliut besonin se pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit halifati dhe autoriteti fetar (marxhaijat-i ilmi) do ti takonte Aliut. Ky besim vinte nga konsiderata e tyre për pozitën dhe gjendjen e Aliut në raport me Pejgamberin, nga pozita e tij ndaj të zgjedhurit midis shokëve, si dhe nga raporti i tij ndaj muslimanëve në përgjithësi. Pikërisht ngjarjet që ndodhën gjatë disa ditëve të sëmundjes së fundit të Pejgamberit treguan se kishte kundërshtim ndaj pikëpamjes së tyre.11 Përkundër pritjeve të tyre, pikërisht në çastin kur vdiq Pejgamberi ndërsa kufoma ende qëndronte e pavarrosur, derisa familja e tij dhe disa nga shokët ishin të zënë me punët e varrimit dhe shërbimet e funeralit, miqtë dhe vijuesit e Aliut morën lajme për aktivitetin e një grupi tjetër në xhaminë ku ishte mbledhur komuniteti i ballafaquar me humbjen e papritur të udhëheqësit të tyre. Ai grup, i cili më vonë do të formojë shumicën, filloi me ngutësi të madhe për të zgjedhur halifin e muslimanëve me qëllim që të sigurohej pasuria e komunitetit dhe të zgjidheshin problemet e tij të shpejta. Ata e bënë këtë pa e konsultuar familjen e Pejgamberit, farefisin e tij dhe shumë nga* miqtë e tij, të cilët ishin të zënë me funeralin, dhe fare pa i njoftuar ata. Kështu Aliu dhe shokët e tij u ballafaquan me fait accompli.12
*********** Aliu me miqtë e tij - siç janë Abazi, Zubairi, Selmani, Abu Dari, Mikdadi dhe Amari - pasi e kryen punën e varrosjes së xhenazes së Pejgamberit u bënë të vetëdijshëm për procedurën me të cilën ishte zgjedhur halifi. Ata protestuan kundër aktit të zgjedhjes së halifit me konsultime ose me zgjedhje, dhe gjithashtu kundër atyre që ishin përgjegjës për kryerjen e asaj pune. Ata madje i paraqitën vërtetimet dhe argumentet e tyre, por përgjigjja të cilën ata e morën ishte se pasuria e muslimanëve ishte në rrezik dhe se zgjidhja qëndronte në atë që kishin vepruar.13
*********** Ishte pikërisht kjo protestë dhe kritikë ajo e cila e ndau nga shumica pakicën e cila e vijoi Aliun, dhe ithtarët e tij u bënë të njohur për shoqërinë si ithtarë të shiizmit të Aliut. Halifati i asaj kohe ishte kureshtar të ruhej prej emërtimit që i ishte dhënë pakicës shiite dhe të mos ndahej kështu shoqëria muslimane në sektorë të përbërë nga shumica dhe pakica. Mbështetësit e halifit konsideronin se halifati duhej të ishte çështje e koncensusit të komunitetit (ixhma) dhe i quajtën ata që kundërshtonin kundërshtarë të besnikërisë. Ata pohonin se shiitët, kështu, qëndronin kundër shoqërisë muslimane. Ndonjëherë shiitëve u jepnin emra përçmues dhe degradues.14
*********** Shiizmi ishte dënuar që nga çasti i parë për shkak të situatës politike të asaj kohe prandaj ai nuk mund të përmbushte asgjë vetëm përmes protestës politike. Aliu, për të ruajtur mirëqenien islame dhe të muslimanëve, dhe po ashtu për shkak të mungesës së fuqisë së mjaftueshme politike dhe ushtarake, nuk bëri përpjekje të fillonte ndonjë kryengritje kundër rendit politik ekzistues, e cila do të kishte qenë me natyrë të përgjakshme. Megjithatë, ata që protestuan kundër halifatit të vendosur refuzuan ti dorëzoheshin shumicës në disa çështje të fesë dhe vazhdonin të mbanin qëndrimin se e drejta e trashëgimisë së Pejgamberit dhe e autoritetit fetar i takonte Aliut.15 Ata besonin se të gjitha çështjet shpirtërore dhe religjioze duhej ti referoheshin atij dhe ftonin njerëzit të bëheshin ithtarë të tij.16
*
*
Dy problemet e trashëgimisë dhe të autoritetit në shkencat fetare
*
*********** Në përputhje me mësimet e Islamit të cilat e formojnë bazën e tij, shiizmi besonte se çështja më e rëndsishme me të cilën ballafaqohej komuniteti islamik ishte sqarimi dhe kullimi i mësimeve islamike dhe doktrina e shkencave fetare.17 Vetëm pasi të bëheshin sqarimet e tilla do të mund të merrej parasysh zbatimi i mësimeve të tilla në rendin shoqëror. Me fjalë të tjera, shiizmi besonte se, para së gjithash, anëtarët e shoqërisë do të duhej të ishin në gjendje të nxinin një vizion të vërtetë të botës dhe të njeriut të mbështetur në natyrën e vërtetë të gjërave. Vetëm atëherë ata do të mund ata ti dinin dhe ti kryenin detyrat e tyre si qenie njerëzore - në të cilat qëndron begatia e tyre e vërtetë - qoftë edhe që kryerja e këtyre detyrave do të duhej të bëhej kundër dëshirës së tyre. Pasi të zbatohej kjo shkallë e parë, rendin e vërtetë islamik do të duhej ta ruante dhe ta zbatonte një qeveri fetare në shoqëri në një mënyrë të tillë që njeriu nuk do të duhej të adhuronte askë tjetër pos Zotit, do të kishte liri personale dhe shoqërore deri në shkallën e mundshme, dhe do të nxirrte fitim nga e drejta e vërtetë personale dhe shoqërore.
*********** Këto dy qëllime do të mund të përmbusheshin vetëm nga një person i cili do të ishte pa gabime dhe i mbrojtur nga Zoti që të mos gabonte. Përndryshe njerëzit do të mund të bëheshin sundues ose autoritete religjioze të cilët nuk do të mund të mos shtrembëronin mendimet ose të mos kryenin tradhti në detyrat e vëna mbi shpatullat e tyre. Nëse ndodh kjo, sundimi i drejtë dhe me dhënie lirie i Islamit do të shndërrohej dalëngadale në sundim diktatorial dhe në qeveri plotësisht autokrate. Për më tepër, mësimet e pastra të religjionit do të mund të bëheshin, siç mund të shihet në rastin e disa religjioneve të tjera, viktima të ndryshimeve dhe të shtrembërimeve në duart e shkollarëve vetjakë të dhënë pas plotësimit të dëshirave të tyre trupore. Siç është vërtetuar nga Pejgamberi i Shenjtë, Aliu vijoi në mënyrë të përsosur dhe të plotë sipas Librit, Zotit dhe traditës, si në fjalë ashtu edhe në vepra.18 Siç e sheh shiizmi këtë, po qe se, siç thotë shumica, vetëm kurejshët e kundërshtuan halifatin e drejtë të Aliut, atëherë ajo shumicë do të duhej tu përgjigjej kurejshëve duke mbrojtur atë që është e drejtë. Ata do të duhej të shtypnin kundërshtarët për shkak të arsyes së drejtë njësoj siç luftuan kundër grupit i cili refuzoi të paguante taksën e religjionit (zeqat). Shumica nuk do të duhej të mbetej indiferente ndaj asaj që ishte e drejtë nga frika nga opozita e kurejshëve.
*********** Ajo që i pengoi shiitët të mos e pranonin metodën e zgjedhjes së halifatit nga njerëzit, ishte frika nga pasojat e dëmshme që do të mund të rridhnin nga ajo: frikë nga korrupcioni i mundshëm në qeverinë islamike dhe prishja e bazës së fortë të shkencave të larta fetare. Ashtu siç ndodhi, ngjarjet e mëvonshme në historinë islamike e vërtetuan këtë frikë (ose parashikim), duke dhënë si rezultat që shiitët u bënë gjithnjë e më të fortë në besimin e tyre. Gjatë viteve të hershme, megjithatë, për shkak të numrit më të vogël të vijuesve të tij, shiizmi u duk së jashtmi se ishte absorbuar në shumicën, ndonëse privatisht ai vazhdonte të insistonte për nxënien e shkencave islamike nga familja e Pejgamberit dhe të ftoheshin njerëzit për këtë arsye. Në të njëjtën kohë, për ta ruajtur fuqinë e Islamit dhe për ta ruajtur përparimin e tij, shiizmi nuk shfaqi asnjë kundërshtim të hapët ndaj pjesës tjetër të shoqërisë islame. Anëtarët e komunitetit shiit madje luftuan krah për krahu me shumicën sunite në luftërat e shenjta (xhihad) dhe merrnin pjesë në çështjet publike. Vetë Aliu i printe shumicës sunite në interes të gjithë Islamit kurdoherë që një veprim i tillë ishte i domosdoshëm.20
*
*
Metoda politike e zgjedhjes së halifit me vota
*dhe mospërputhja e saj me pikëpamjen shiite
*
*********** Shiizmi beson se Ligji Hyjnor i Islamit (Sheriati), substanca e të cilit gjendet në Librin e Zotit dhe është traditë (synet)21 e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, do të mbetet i vlefshëm deri në Ditën e Gjykimit dhe kurrë nuk mundet as do të mundet ndonjëherë, të ndryshohet. Një qeveri e cila është vërtet islamike me asnjë pretekst nuk mund të refuzojë plotësisht të zbatojë urdhrat e Sheriatit.22 E vetmja detyrë e një qeverie islamike është të marrë vendime me konsultime brenda kufijve të vënë nga Sheriati dhe në përputhje me kërkesat e momentit.
*********** Betimi i besnikërisë ndaj Abu Bakrit në Sakifah, i cili ishte motivuar së paku pjesërisht nga konsiderata politike, dhe incidenti i përshkruar në hadithin për ngjyrën dhe letrën,23* i cili u paraqit gjatë ditëve të fundit të sëmundjes së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, nxjerr në shesh faktin se ata që drejtonin dhe mbështetnin lëvizjen për të zgjedhur halifin përmes procesit të zgjedhjeve besonin se Libri i Zotit duhet të ruhet në formë të kushtetutës. Ata e theksonin Librin e Shenjtë dhe u kushtonin shumë më pak vëmendje fjalëve të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë si një burim i pandryshueshëm i mësimeve të Islamit. Duket se ata kishin pranuar ndryshimin e disa aspekteve të mësimeve të Islamit që kishin të bënin me qeverisjen për tiu përshtatur kushteve të çastit dhe për hir të së mirës së përgjithshme.
*********** Kjo tendencë për të theksuar vetëm disa parime të Ligjit Hyjnor është vërtetuar nga shumë thënie që më vonë u transmetuan sa u përket shokëve të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë. Për shembull, shokët (e Pejgamberit) konsideroheshin si autoritete të pavarura në çështjet e Ligjit Hyjnor (muxhtahid),24 duke qenë në gjendje të ushtronin gjykime të pavarura (ixhtihad) në çështjet publike. Po ashtu besohej se po të kishin ata sukses në detyrën e tyre, ata do të shpërbleheshin nga Zoti dhe po të dështonin atyre do tu falej gabimi nga Ai, sepse ata ishin nga radha e shokëve. Kjo bindje mbisundonte me të madhe gjatë vjetëve të hershëm që vijonin pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë. Shiizmi merr një qëndrim më të rreptë dhe beson se veprimet e shokëve të tij, si dhe të muslimanëve të tjerë, duhet të gjykohen rreptësisht sipas mësimeve të Sheriatit. Për shembull, ishte një incident i ndërlikuar në të cilin ishte përfshirë gjenerali Khalid ibën Validi në shtëpinë e njërit nga muslimanët e shquar të asaj kohe, Malik ibën Nuvajrahu, në të cilin si pasojë u shkaktua vdekja e këtij të dytit. Fakti që Khalidi nuk u mor fare të përgjigjej për këtë incident për arsye se ai ishte udhëheqës i dalluar ushtarak25 , tregon në sytë e shiizmit një zemërgjerësi jo të mirë ndaj disa veprimeve të shokëve të cilët ishin nën normën e pietetit të përsosur dhe të drejtësisë të kryera nga elita shpirtërore nga mesi i shokëve.
*********** Një praktikë tjetër e vjetëve të hershëm e cila kritikohet nga shiizmi është shkëputja e khumeve26* nga anëtarët e familjes së Pejgamberit dhe nga kushërinjtë e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë.27 Po kështu, për shkak të theksimit të bërë nga shiizmi mbi sunetin dhe Pejgamberin e Shenjtë, është vështirë të kuptohet pse shkrimi i tekstit të haditheve ishte penguar plotësisht dhe pse, po të gjendej një hadith i shkruar, ai do të digjej.28 Ne e dimë se kjo ndalesë vazhdoi gjatë kohës së halifatit të khulafa rashidun29 deri në periudhën e Umevitit30 dhe nuk pushoi deri në periudhën e Umar ibën al-Azizit, i cili sundoi prej 99/717 deri më 101/719.31
*********** Gjatë periudhës së halifit të dytë (13/634 deri 25/644) ishte një vazhdimësi e politikës së theksimit të disa aspekteve të Sheriatit dhe të vënies anash të disa praktikave për të cilat shiitët besojnë se Pejgamberi i Shenjtë i ligjëronte dhe i ushtronte. Disa praktika ishin ndaluar, disa ishin zhdukur, ndërsa disa ishin shtuar. Për shembull, haxhillëku i tamattusë (një lloj haxhillëku në të cilin ceremonia umrah në vend të ceremonisë së haxhxhit) ishte ndaluar nga Umari gjatë halifatit të tij, me dekret që kundërvajtësit do të gjuheshin me gurë; kjo përkundër faktit se gjatë haxhillëkut të tij të fundit Pejgamberi i Shenjtë - paqja qoftë mbi të - e themeloi, siç është në Kuran, sure II, 196, si një formë të veçantë për ceremonitë e haxhillëkut që do të mund të bëhej nga haxhinjtë që vijnë nga larg. Po ashtu, gjatë jetës së Pejgamberit të Zotit praktikohej martesa e përkohshme (***ah), por Umari e ndaloi atë. Dhe madje edhe pse në kohën sa qe gjallë Pejgamberi i Shenjtë ishte praktikë të recitohej në thirrjen për tu falur, Shpejtoni për në veprën më të mirë (hajja ala khair el-amal), Umari urdhëroi që ajo të hiqej sepse thonte se kjo do ti pengonte njerëzit të merrnin pjesë në luftë të shenjtë, në xhihad. (Kjo ende recitohet në thirrjen shiite për tu falur, por jo në thirrjen sunite). Pati po ashtu shtojca të Sheriatit: gjatë kohës së Pejgamberit, shkurorëzimi ishte i vlefshëm vetëm nëse bëheshin tri deklarata të divorcit Unë ndahem prej teje në tri raste të ndryshme, por Umari lejoi që kjo deklaratë trefishe të bëhej vetëm për njëherë. Dënime të rënda u bëheshin atyre që shkelnin disa nga këto rregulla të reja, siç janë rrahja me gurë në rastin e martesës ***ah.
*********** Ishte pikërisht gjatë periudhës së sundimit të halifit të dytë kur forca të reja shoqërore dhe ekonomike shpunë në ndarje të pabarabartë të thesarit publik (bajt al-mal) midis njerëzve,32* një veprim i cili më vonë u bë shkak për dallime të hatashme klasore dhe për luftëra të tmerrshme dhe të përgjakshme midis muslimanëve. Në këtë kohë Muaviju sundonte në Damask në stilin e mbretërve persianë dhe bizantinë dhe madje iu dha titulli i Kusrav i Arabëve (një titull persian i pushtetit më të lartë perandorak), por asnjë protestë serioze nuk u bë kundër tij për këtë tip të përbotshëm të sundimit.33
*********** Halifi i dytë u vra nga një skllav persian më 25/644. Në përputhje me votimin e shumicës nga një këshill gjashtanëtarësh i cili ishte konstituar me urdhrin e halifit të dytë para vdekjes së tij, u zgjodh halifi i tretë. Halifi i tretë nuk e pengoi farefisin e tij Umevit që të bëheshin mbizotërues i popullit gjatë halifatit të tij dhe disa prej tyre i emëroi si sundimtarë në Hixhaz, në Irak, në Egjipt dhe në vende të tjera muslimane.34 Këta kushërinj filluan të liroheshin në të zbatuarit e parimeve morale në qeveri. Disa prej tyre haptazi kryenin padrejtësi dhe tirani, mëkate dhe paudhësi, dhe i shkelnin disa parime të ligjit islamik të themeluara fort.
*********** Para se të kalonte shumë kohë, filluan mori protestash të rridhnin drejt kryeqytetit. Por halifi, i cili ishte nën ndikimin e kushërinjve të tij - sidomos të Marvan ibën Hakamit 35 - nuk veproi si duhet ose vendosmërisht për ti larguar shkaqet kundër të cilave njerëzit protestonin. Ndonjëherë madje ndodhte që ata të cilët protestonin të dënoheshin dhe të internoheshin.
*********** Një rast që ndodhi në Egjipt ilustron natyrën e sundimit të halifit të tretë. Një grup muslimanësh u ngrit kundër Osmanit. Osmani e hetoi rrezikun dhe kërkoi ndihmë nga Aliu, duke shprehur ndjenjën e pendimit. Aliu u tha egjiptianëve: Ju jeni revoltuar për të sjellë drejtësi dhe të vërtetë në jetë. Osmani është penduar duke thënë: Unë do ta ndryshoj mënyrën e punës sime dhe* brenda tri ditësh do ti plotësoj kërkesat tuaja. Do ti largoj nga pozita e tyre sunduesit që ushtrojnë dhunë. Aliu pastaj e shkroi një marrëveshje me ta në emër të Osmanit dhe ata u nisën për në shtëpi. Rrugës ata e panë robin e Osmanit hipur në devenë e tij duke shkuar në drejtim të Egjiptit. Dyshuan në të dhe e kontrolluan. Tek ai gjetën një letër drejtuar guvernatorit të Egjiptit e cila përmbante këto fjalë: Në emër të Zotit. Kur Abd al-Rahman ibën Adisi të vijë te ju, rriheni me njëqind fishkulla (kamxhiku), rruajani kokën dhe mjekrën dhe dënojeni me burgim të gjatë. Po kështu veproni në rastin e Amër ibën al-Hamkut, Suda ibën Hamranit dhe Urvah ibën Nibaut. Egjipianët e morën letrën dhe u kthyen me zemërim tek Osmani, duke i thënë: Ju na keni tradhtuar! Osmani e mohoi letrën. Ata thanë: Skllavi juaj e mbante letrën. Ai u përgjigj: Ai e ka kryer këtë vepër pa lejen time. Ata i thanë: Ai ishte hipur mbi devenë tuaj. Ai u përgjigj: Ata ma kanë vjedhur devenë time. Ata thanë: Letra është shkruar me* dorën e sekretarit tuaj. Ai u përgjigj: Kjo është bërë pa dijen time. Ata thanë: Në çdo rast, ju nuk jeni kompetent të jeni halif dhe duhet të jepni dorëheqje, sepse nëse kjo është bërë me lejen tuaj ju jeni tradhtar, por nëse çështje aq të rëndësishme bëhen pa lejen dhe dijen tuaj, atëherë provohet paaftësia dhe jokompetenca juaj. Sido që të jetë, ose jepni dorëheqje ose shkarkoni nëpunësit e dhunshëm nga pozitat e tyre që tani. Osmani u përgjigj: Po të doja të veproja sipas dëshirës suaj, atëherë ju qenkeni sundimtarë. Atëherë, pse është funksioni im? Ata u ngritën dhe e lanë turmën të zemëruar.36
*********** Gjatë halifatit të tij Osmani lejoi qeverinë e Damaskut, në krye të së cilës qëndronte Muaviju, të forcohej më shumë se ndonjëherë më parë. Në të vërtetë, qendra e gravitetit të halifatit, sa i përket pushtetit politik, po kalonte në Damask, kurse organizimi në Medinë, kryeqytet i botës islamike, nuk ishte politikisht asgjë më shumë se formë pa pushtetin dhe thelbin e domosdoshëm për ta përkrahur atë.37 Më në fund, në vitin 35/656, njerëzit ngritën krye dhe pas disa ditësh shtetrrethimi dhe luftimesh u vra halifi i tretë.
*********** Halifi i parë ishte zgjedhur me vota të shumicës së shokëve (të Pejgamberit), halifi i dytë me dëshirën dhe testamentin e halifit të parë, kurse i treti nga një këshill gjashtanëtarësh, anëtarët dhe rregullat e procedurës ishin zgjedhur dhe vendosur nga halifi i dytë. Në tërësi, politika e këtyre tre halifëve, të cilët qenë në pushtet gjatë njëzetë e pesë vjetësh, ishte të zbatoheshin dhe përfilleshin ligjet dhe parimet islamike në shoqëri në përputhje me ixhtihadin dhe me atë që dukej më me mend në atë kohë nga vetë halifët. Sa u përket shkencave islamike, politika e këtyre halifëve ishte që të lexohej Kur'ani i Shenjtë dhe të kuptohej pa u marrë me komentime mbi të ose pa u lejuar që ai të bëhej objekt diskutimesh. Hadithi i Pejgamberit recitohej dhe përcillej me gojë pa u shkruar në letër. Shkrimi lejohej vetëm për tekstin e Kur'anit të Shenjtë dhe ndalohej në rastin e haditheve.38
*********** Pas betejës së Jamanahut, e cila mori fund më 12/633, shumë nga ata që kishin qenë recitues të Kur'anit të Shenjtë dhe të cilët e dinin përmendësh ishin vrarë në luftë. Si pasojë e kësaj, Umar ibën al-Khatabi i propozoi halifit të parë që të mblidheshin vargjet e Kur'anit të Shenjtë në formë të shkruar, duke thënë se sikur të paraqitej edhe një luftë tjetër dhe të vriteshin edhe ata të tjerët që e dinin Kur'anin përmendësh, dija e tekstit të Librit të Shenjtë do të zhdukej për njerëzimin. Prandaj, ishte e domosdoshme të mblidheshin vargjet e Kur'anit në trajtë të shkruar.39
*********** Nga pikëvështrimi shiit duket e çuditshme që u mor ky vendim vetëm sa i përket Kur'anit, dhe përkundër faktit që haditheve Pejgamberike, të cilat janë plotësim i Kur'anit, u kërcënohej po ai rrezik dhe nuk ishin të sigurt të mos u nënshtroheshin prishjes gjatë transmetimit, shtimit, zvogëlimit, falsifikimit dhe harresës, nuk iu kushtua i njëjti kujdes edhe atyre. Përkundrazi, tashmë siç u zu ngoje, të shkruarit e tyre u ndalua dhe të gjitha versionet e tyre që u gjetën u dogjën, sikur të vihej në dukje se i vetmi tekst që duhej të qëndronte në trajtë të shkruar ishte Kur'ani i Shenjtë.
*********** Sa u përket shkencave të tjera islamike, gjatë kësaj periudhe u bënë pak përpjekje për ti propaganduar, duke i shpenzuar energjitë e komunitetit më së shumti në themelimin e një rendi të ri shoqëror-politik. Përkundër të gjitha lavdërimeve dhe shenjtërimeve të cilat gjenden në Kuran sa i përket dijes (ilmit),40 dhe theksimit të dhënë kultivimit të tij, kultivimi i lakmueshëm i shkencave të religjionit ishte shty për një periudhë të mëvonshme të historisë islamike.
*********** Shumica e njerëzve merreshin me fitoret e dukshme dhe vijuese të armatave islamike, dhe vazhdonin tutje nga vërshimi i trofeve të jashtëzakonshme të cilat vinin nga të gjitha drejtimet drejt Siujdhesë Arabike. Me këtë pasuri të re dhe të mirat që vinin së bashku me të, pakkush nga familja e Pejgamberit ishte i gatshëm ti kushtohej kultivimit të shkencave, në krye të të cilave qëndronte Aliu, të cilin Pejgamberi i Shenjtë ia kishte paraqitur popullit si njërin ndër më të prirurit për shkencat islamike. Në të njëjtën kohë, kuptimi i brendshëm i mësimeve të Kur'anit të Shenjtë ishte lënë pas dore nga shumica e atyre të cilët ishin ndikuar nga ky ndryshim. Është çudi që madje edhe në çështjen e mbledhjes së vargjeve të Kur'anit të Shenjtë, Aliun nuk e kishin konsultuar dhe emri i tij nuk ishte zënë ngoje në mesin e atyre që kishin marrë pjesë në këtë detyrë, ndonëse çdokush e dinte se ai kishte mbledhur tekstin e Kur'anit të Shenjtë pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit.41
*********** Në shumë ngjarje tregohet se pasi kishte fituar besimin nga komuniteti, Abu Bakri kishte dërguar dikë tek Aliu dhe e kishte kërkuar besimin e tij. Aliu tha: Kam dhënë fjalën të mos e lëshoj shtëpinë time pos për lutjet e ditës derisa ta përpiloj Kur'anin.* Ndërsa është zënë ngoje se Aliu kishte mbaruar me përpilimin e Kur'anit. Po ashtu tregohet se pasi e kishte përpiluar Kur'anin ai i vendosi faqet e Librit të Shenjtë në një deve dhe ua tregonte njerëzve. Po ashtu tregohet se beteja e Jamanahut, pas së cilës ishte përpiluar Kur'ani, ndodhi gjatë vitit të dytë të halifatit të Abu Bakrit. Këto të dhëna janë zënë ngoje në shumë vepra mbi historinë dhe hadithin të cilat kanë të bëjnë me vlerësimin e përpilimit të Kur'anit të Shenjtë.
*********** Këto dhe ngjarje të ngjashme i shtynë vijuesit e Aliut të ishin më të fortë në besimin e tyre dhe më të vetëdijshëm për rrugën që shtrihej para tyre. Ata e shtonin veprimtarinë e tyre prej dite në ditë kurse vetë Aliu, i cili ishte shkëputur nga mundësia e arsimimit dhe e ushtrimit të njerëzve në përgjithësi, të përqëndrohej për të ushtruar privatisht një elitë.
*********** Gjatë kësaj periudhe njëzetëepesëvjeçare Aliut i vdiqën tre nga katër miqtë dhe shokët e tij më të dashur, të cilët po ashtu ishin në mesin e shokëve të Pejgamberit: Salman al-Farsi, Abu Dharr al-Ghifari dhe Mikdadi. Ata kishin qenë të përhershëm në shoqërimin e tyre me të në të gjitha rrethanat. Po ashtu gjatë kësaj periudhe të njëjtë disa prej shokëve të tjerë të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe një numër i madh i vijuesve të tyre në Hixhaz, Jemen, Irak dhe në vende të tjera, u bashkuan me vijuesit e Aliut. Si rezultat i kësaj, pas vdekjes së halifit të tretë njerëzit iu kthyen Aliut nga të gjitha anët, iu betuan për besnikëri dhe e zgjodhën halif.
*
Përfundimi i halifatit të Ali, Amir al-muminin,42
dhe metoda e tij e sundimit
*
*********** Halifati i Aliut filloi kah fundi i vitit 35/656 dhe zgjati rreth katër vjet e nëntë muaj. Gjatë periudhës së tij si halif Aliu vijoi rrugën e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë43 dhe i solli kushtet në gjendjen e tyre siç ishin në fillim. Ai e detyroi dorëheqjen e të gjithë elementeve politike jo kompetente të cilët kishin dorë në drejtimin e aferave44 dhe në të vërtetë filloi një shndërrim i madh i një natyre revolucionare i cili i shkaktoi vështirësi të panumërueshme.45
*********** Në ditën e tij të parë si halif, duke iu drejtuar popullit, Aliu tha: O njerëz, të jeni të vetëdijshëm se vështirësitë me të cilat u ballafaquat gjatë periudhës të* pejgamberisë të Pejgamberit të Zotit erdhën për juve edhe një herë dhe këtu janë ato. Radhitja juaj duhet të kthehet përsëri si duhet kështu që njerëzit me virtyte të cilët kanë mbetur prapa duhet të vijnë përpara, ndërsa ata që kanë dalë përpara pa pasur merita duhet të ikin prapa. Ekzistojnë si e vërteta (hakk) ashtu edhe gënjeshtra (batil). Secila i ka vijuesit e vet; por njeriu duhet të vijojë të vërtetën. Nëse gënjeshtra mbisundon, kjo nuk është diçka e re, dhe nëse e vërteta është e rrallë dhe e vështirë për tiu qasur, ndonjëherë edhe ajo që është e rrallë e sheh ditën e vet kështu që ka shpresë për përparim. Natyrisht, nuk ndodh shpesh që diçka që është larguar nga njeriu duhet ti kthehet atij.46
*********** Aliu vazhdoi tipin e tij krejt tjetër të qeverisjes të mbështetur më shumë në drejtësi sesa në efikasitet politik, por, siç është e domosdoshme në rast të çdo lëvizjeje të këtij lloji, elementet e opozitës interesat e të cilëve qenë rrezikuar, filluan të paraqitnin pakënaqësitë e tyre dhe i bënin rezistencë sundimit të tij. Duke i mbështetur veprat e tyre në pretendimin se ata dëshironin të hakmerreshin për vrasjen e Osmanit, ata nxitnin luftëra të përgjakshme të cilat vijuan thuaja gjatë gjithë kohës sa qe Aliu halif. Nga pikëvështrimi shiit, ata që shkaktuan këto luftëra qytetare nuk kishin ndonjë qëllim tjetër në mendje pos interesit të tyre personal. Dëshira për ta nxjerrë gjakun e halifit të tretë nuk ishtë gjë më shumë se arsyetim për ta mashtruar turmën. Nuk ishte fare fjala për moskuptim.
*********** Pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, një pakicë e vogël e cila vijonte Aliun refuzonte ti shprehte besnikëri. Në krye të kësaj pakice ishin Salmani, Abu Dharri, Mikdadi dhe Amari. Në fillim të halifatit të Aliut po ashtu një pakicë e konsiderueshme në mosmarrëveshje refuzonte ti shprehte besnikëri. Në mesin e kundërshtarëve më këmbëngulës ishin Said ibën As, Valid ibën Ukbah, Marvan ibën Hakam, Amër ibën As, Busër ibën Artat, Sumarah ibën Jundab dhe Mughirah ibën Shubah.
*********** Studimi i biografisë së këtyre grupeve dhe meditimi mbi veprat që ata kishin kryer dhe tregimet që rrëfehen për ta në librat e historisë zbulojnë plotësisht personalitetin e tyre religjioz dhe qëllimin e tyre. Grupi i parë ishin në mesin e elitës së shokëve të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe midis asketëve, adhurues të devotshëm dhe të përkushtuar të pakursyer ndaj Islamit të cilët luftonin për rrugën e lirisë islamike. Ata i donte posaçërisht Pejgamberi. Pejgamberi pat thënë: Zoti më ka treguar se ai i do katër njerëz dhe se edhe unë duhet ti dua ata. Njerëzit e pyetën për emrat e tyre. Ai zuri ngoje Aliun dhe pastaj emrat e Abu Dharrit, të Salmanit dhe të Mikdadit. (Sunan i Ibën Maxhah, Kajro, 1972, vëll. I, f. 66). Ajshja ka treguar se Pejgamberi i Zotit kishte thënë: Po të jenë dy alternativa para Amarit, ai përfundimisht do ta zgjedhë atë e cila është më e vërtetë dhe më e drejtë. (Ibn Majah, vëll. I, p.66). Pejgamberi ka thënë: Nuk është askush midis parajsës dhe botës më i vërtetë se Abu Dharri. (Ibn Majah, vëll. I, f.66). Nuk ka shënim për ndonjë vepër të ndaluar që të kenë bërë nga këta njerëz gjatë jetës së tyre. Ata kurrë nuk derdhën kurrfarë gjaku me padrejtësi, nuk kanë kryer sulm kundër askujt, nuk kanë vjedhur pasurinë e askujt, kurrë nuk janë përpjekur ti korruptojnë dhe ti drejtojnë gabimisht njerëzit.
*********** Historia, megjithatë, është plot raste të veprave të pamira të kryera nga disa prej grupit të dytë. Veprat e ndryshme të kryera nga këta njerëz në kundërshtim me mësimet e qarta të Islamit janë të pamarra me mend. Këto vepra nuk mund të falen në asnjë mënyrë pos mënyrës që vijohet nga disa grupe të sunitëve të cilët thonë se Zoti ishte i kënaqur me ta prandaj ata ishin të lirë të kryenin çfarëdo veprash që dëshironin, dhe se ata nuk do të dënohen pse i kanë shkelur urdhrat dhe rregullat ekzistuese në Librin e Shenjtë dhe në sunet.
*********** Lufta e parë në halifatin e Aliut, e cila quhet Beteja e devesë, u shkaktua nga dallimet fatkëqija të klasave të krijuara gjatë periudhës së sundimit të halifit të dytë si pasojë e forcave të reja shoqërore ekonomike të cilat krijuan një ndarje të pabarabartë të thesarit publik midis anëtarëve të komunitetit. Kur u zgjodh në halifat, Aliu e ndau thesarin në mënyrë ta barabartë47 ashtu siç kishte qenë metoda e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, por mënyra e tij e ndarjes së pasurisë i shqetësoi shumë Talhahun dhe Zubairin. Ata filluan të tregonin shenja të mosbindjes dhe ikën nga Medina për në Mekë, gjoja me qëllim që të bënin haxhillëk. Ata e bindën nënën e Besimtarëve (umm al-muminin), Ajshen, e cila nuk ishte mike me Aliun, që tu bashkohej atyre dhe gjoja duke dëshiruar për tu hakmarrë për vdekjen e halifit të tretë, e filluan betejën e përgjakshme të Devesë.48 *Kjo u bë përkundër faktit se po ky Talha dhe Zubair ishin në Medinë kur u rrethua dhe u vra halifi i tretë, por nuk bënë asgjë për ta mbrojtur.49
*********** Për më tepër, pas vdekjes së tij ata ishin të parët që i shprehën besnikërinë Aliut në emër të imigrantëve (Muhaxhirun)50 si dhe në emrin e tyre.51 Gjithashtu, nëna e Besimtarëve, Ajsha, nuk tregoi asnjë kundërshtim ndaj atyre që e kishin vrarë halifin e tretë në çastin kur ajo e mori lajmin për vdekjen e tij.52 Nuk duhet të harrohet se nxitësit kryesorë të trazirave që shpunë në vdekjen e halifit të tretë ishin ata shokë për të cilët shkruan letra nga Medina, njerëz të afërt dhe të largët duke i ftuar të ngriheshin kundër halifit, një fakt që është përsëritur në shumë raste të mëhershme të historisë muslimane.
*********** Sa i përket luftës së dytë, të quajtur Beteja e Sifinit, e cila zgjati nja një vit e gjysmë, shkaku i saj ishte zilia e Muavijut për halifatin i cili për të ishte më tepër instrument politik botëror sesa institucion religjioni. Por, si arsyetim ai dha nxjerrjen e gjakut të halifit të tretë, si gjënë kryesore, dhe filloi një luftë në të cilën më shumë se njëqind mijë njerëz humbën jetën pa arsye. Natyrisht, në këto luftëra Muaviju ishte* më shumë agresor sesa mbrojtës, sepse protesta për ta nxjerrë gjakun e dikujt nuk mund kurrë të bëhet në formë mbrojtjeje. Preteksti i kësaj lufte ishte hakmarrja e përgjakshme. Gjatë ditëve të fundit të jetës së tij, halifi i tretë, për ta shuar kryengritjen kundër tij, i kërkoi Muavijut ndihmë, por armata e Muavijut, e cila u nis nga Damasku drejt Medinës, me qëllim priti në rrugë derisa u vra halifi. Atëherë ai u kthye në Damask për të filluar një kryengritje për tu hakmarrë për vdekjen e halifit.53* Pas vdekjes së Aliut dhe pasi e mori halifatin vet, Muaviju e harroi çështjen e hakmarrjes për vdekjen e halifit të tretë dhe nuk e vijoi më tutje atë çështje.
*********** Pas Sifinit u paraqit beteja e Nahravanit, në të cilën një numër njerëzish, në mesin e të cilëve mund të gjendeshin disa nga shokët (e Pejgamberit), u ngritën kundër Aliut, sigurisht të nxitur nga Muaviju.54 Këta njerëz bënin kryengritje nëpër tokat e Islamit, duke vrarë muslimanë dhe sidomos ithtarët e Aliut. Ata sulmonin madje edhe gratë shtatëzëna dhe ua mbytnin foshnjat. Aliu e shuajti edhe këtë kryengritje, por pak kohë më vonë u vra edhe vetë në xhaminë e Kufasë nga njëri prej anëtarëve të këtij grupi i cili erdh e u bë i njohur si Khavarixh.
*********** Kundërshtarët e Aliut pohojnë se ai ishte njeri i guximshëm, por nuk kishte mendjemprehtësi politike. Ata thonë se në fillim të halifatit të tij ai do të mund të bënte paqe të përkohshme me kundërshtarët e vet. Ai do të mund tu afrohej atyre në paqe dhe me miqësi, duke u ardhur rrotull kënaqësive dhe miratimeve të tyre. Në këtë mënyrë ai do të mund të forconte halifatin e tij dhe vetëm atëherë tu kthehej çrrënjosjes dhe prishjes së tyre. Ajo që harrojnë njerëzit që mendojnë kështu, është se lëvizja e Aliut nuk mbështetej në oportunizëm politik. Ajo ishte lëvizje fetare rrënjësore dhe revolucionare (në kuptimin e vërtetë të revolucionit si lëvizje shpirtërore për të themeluar rendin e vërtetë të gjërave dhe jo në kuptimin e* tij politik të sotëm); prandaj ai nuk do të kishte mundur të përmbushej me kompromise ose lajka dhe falsifikime. Një gjendje e ngjashme mund të shihet gjatë kohës së pejgamberisë të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë. Të pabesët dhe politeistët propozonin paqe me të shumë herë dhe betoheshin se po qe se ai do të pushonte të protestonte kundër zotërave të tyre, ata nuk do të përziheshin në misionin e tij të religjionit. Por, Pejgamberi nuk e pranonte një propozim të tillë, ndonëse ka mundur në ato ditë të vështira të bënte paqe dhe të përdorte lajkat dhe ashtu të forconte pozitat e tij, e pastaj të ngrihej kundër armiqve. Në të vërtetë, porosia islame kurrë nuk lejon të lihet një arsye e drejtë dhe me vend për hir të të forcuarit e një arsye tjetër të mirë, as që të refuzohet dhe të mos provohet falsifikimi me anë të një falsifikimi tjetër. Ka shumë vargje kuranore që kanë të bëjnë me këtë çështje.55
*
Të mirat që përfituan shiitët nga halifati i Aliut
*
*********** Gjatë katër vjetëve dhe nëntë muajve të halifatit të tij, Aliu nuk qe në gjendje të eliminonte kushtet e çrregulluara të cilat mbizotëronin në gjithë botën islamike, por ai pati sukses në tri mënyra:
*********** 1. Si rezultat i mënyrës së jetesës së tij të drejtë dhe të mbarë ai zbuloi edhe një herë bukurinë dhe tërheqshmërinë e mënyrës së jetës së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, sidomos për brezat e rinj. Në kundërshtim me madhështinë imperiale të Muavijut, ai jetonte në thjeshtësi dhe në varfëri si njerëzit më të varfër.56 Ai kurrë nuk i favorizonte miqte ose kushërinjtë dhe familjen e tij më shumë se të tjerët,57 as që ndonjëherë parapëlqente pasurinë më shumë sesa varfërinë ose forcën brutale sesa dobësinë.
*********** 2. Përkundër vështirësive të pavolitshme dhe të mundimshme të cilat ia merrnin kohën, ai la prapa ndër komunitetin islamik thesar të vlefshëm të shkencave të vërteta hyjnore dhe disiplinat intelektuale islamike.58 Gati njëmbëdhjetë mijë proverba të tij dhe fjalë të urta të shkurtra janë shënuar mbi tema të ndryshme intelektuale, fetare dhe shoqërore.59 Në bisedat dhe fjalimet e tij ai parashtronte shkencat më madhështore islamike në një mënyrë më elegante dhe të rrjedhshme. Ai themeloi gramatikën e arabishtes dhe vuri bazat për letërsinë arabe.60
*********** Ai ishte i pari në Islam i cili gërmoi drejtpërsëdrejti në çështjet e metafizikës (falsafah-i ilahi) në një mënyrë që kombinon rigorozitetin intelektual dhe demonstrimin logjik. Ai bisedonte për problemet të cilat kurrë nuk ishin paraqitur përpara në këtë mënyrë ndër metafizikantët e botës.61 Për më tepër, ai i ishte kushtuar aq shumë metafizikës dhe gnosës, saqë edhe në flakën e betejës ai do të vijonte bisedë intelektuale dhe do të bisedonte për çështje metafizike.62
*********** 3. Ai ushtroi një numër të madh shkollarësh dhe dijetarësh islamikë, në mesin e të cilëve gjenden disa asketë dhe gnosistë të cilët ishin gjyshërit e sufistëve, njerëz të tillë si Uvajs al-Karani, Kumajl al-Nakhai, Majtham al-Tamari dhe Rashid al-Hajdari. Këta njerëz janë njohur nga sufistët e mëvonshëm si themelues të gnosës në Islam. Të tjerët nga nxënësit e tij u bënë mësuesit e parë të jurisprudencës, të teologjisë, të komentimeve dhe të recitimeve kur'anore.63
*
Transferimi i halifatit të Muavijut 
dhe shndërrimi i tij në monarki të trashëgueshme 
*
*********** Pas vdekjes së Aliut, halif u bë i biri, Hasan ibën Aliu, i cili njihet nga shiizmi si Imami i tyre i dytë. Ky përcaktim u bë sipas dëshirës së fundit dhe testamentit të Aliut dhe po ashtu me besnikërinë e komunitetit që tregoi ndaj Hasanit. Por Muaviju nuk mbeti i qetë para kësaj ngjarjeje. Ai marshoi me armatën e tij drejt Irakut, i cili atëherë ishte kryeqyteti i halifatit, dhe filloi të zhvillojë luftë kundër Hasanit.
*********** Me anë të intrigave të ndryshme dhe duke paguar shuma të mëdha të hollash, Muaviju qe në gjendje ti korruptonte gradualisht ndihmësit dhe gjeneralët e Hasanit. Më në fund qe në gjendje ta detyronte Hasanin tia dorëzonte halifatin atij në mënyrë që ti ikte gjakderdhjes dhe të shpallte paqe.64 Hasani ia dorëzoi halifatin Muavijut me kusht që halifati ti kthehej atij pas vdekjes së Muavijut dhe që të mos u bëhej kurrfarë dëmi ithtarëve të tij.65
*********** Në vitin 40/661, Muaviju më në fund mori në duar të veta halifatin. Ai atëherë u nis menjëherë për Irak dhe në një fjalim mbajtur para popullit të atij vendi tha: Unë nuk luftova kundër jush për hir të lutjeve të agjërimit. Këto vepra ju mund ti kryeni vetë. Ajo që unë desha të përmbushja ishte të sundoja mbi juve dhe këtë qëllim e kam arritur. Ai po ashtu tha: Marrëveshjen që e kam bërë me Hasanin është e pavlefshme dhe shterpë. Atë unë e shkeli me këmbë.66 *Me këtë deklaratë Muaviju ua bëri popullit të ditur karakterin e vërtetë të qeverisë së tij dhe nxori në shesh natyrën e programit që kishte në mendje.
*********** Në deklaratën e tij ai tregoi se do ta ndante religjionin nga politika dhe se nuk do të jepte kurrfarë garancish sa u përket detyrave dhe rregullave të religjionit. Ai do të shpenzonte gjithë forcën e tij për ta ruajtur dhe mbajtur të gjallë pushtetin e tij vetjak, pa marrë parasysh sa mund të kushtonte. Është e qartë se një qeveri e një natyre të tillë është më shumë formë e një sulltanati dhe monarkie sesa halifat dhe zëvendës i Pejgamberit të Zotit në kuptimin tradicional islamik. Për këtë arsye disa që ishin pranuar në oborrin e tij i drejtoheshin si mbret.67 Ai vetë në disa tubime private interpretonte qeverinë e tij si monarki,68 ndërsa publikisht gjithmonë e paraqiste veten si halif.
*********** Natyrisht, çdo monarki që mbështetet mbi forcën bart me vete në mënyrë të nënkuptueshme parimin e trashëgimisë. Muaviju, gjithashtu, më në fund e kuptoi këtë fakt dhe e zgjodhi të birin, Jazidin, i cili ishte një i ri i shkujdesur pa personalitet, aspak religjioz,69 si princ i kurorëzuar dhe trashëgimtar i tij. Ky akt ishte shkak i shumë ngjarjeve të dhembshme në të ardhmen. Muaviju kishte treguar që përpara se do të refuzonte të lejonte Hasan ibën Aliut të trashëgonte atë si halif dhe se kishte në mendje diçka tjetër. Prandaj kishte shkaktuar që të vritej Hasani me helmim,70* duke përgatitur kështu rrugën për të birin, Jazidin.
*********** Duke prishur marrëveshjen me Hasanin, Muaviju e bëri të qartë se ai kurrë nuk do të lejonte që shiitët e familjes së Pejgamberit të jetonin në rreth të qetë dhe të sigurt dhe të vazhdonin veprimtarinë e tyre si përpara, dhe ai e zbatoi pikërisht këtë qëllim. Tregohet se ai kishte shkuar aq larg sa të deklaronte se kushdo që do ta transmetonte një hadith duke lavdëruar virtytet e familjes së Pejgamberit nuk do të kishte kurrfarë imuniteti ose mbrojtje sa i përket jetës, mallit dhe pronës.71 Në të njëjtën kohë, ai urdhëroi që kushdo që do të recitonte ndonjë hadith duke lavdëruar shokët (e Pejgamberit) ose halifët e tjerë do ti jepej shpërblim i mjaftueshëm. Si rezultat i kësaj, një numër i dukshëm hadithesh u shënuan në këtë kohë duke lavdëruar shokët (e Pejgamberit), disa nga të cilët janë me autenticitet të dyshimtë.72 *Ai urdhëroi që për Aliun të jepeshin komente përçmuese nga katedrat e xhamisë nëpër tokat* islame, ndërsa ai vetë përpiqej të përdorte fjalë të këqija për Aliun. Ky urdhër vazhdoi të vlente pak a shumë me efekt deri në halifatin e Umar ibën Abd al-Azizit, kur u hoq nga fuqia.73 *Me ndihmën e agjentëve të tij dhe të togerëve, Muaviju bëri që elita dhe ata më të dalluarit në mesin e ithtarëve të Aliut të gjenin vdekjen ndërsa kokat e disa prej tyre i banin në hunj nëpër qytete të ndryshme.74* Shumica e shiitëve u detyrua të mohonte madje edhe të shante Aliun dhe të shprehte përbuzje për të. Po të refuzonin, ata do ta gjenin vdekjen.
*
Ditët më të zbehta të shiizmit
*
*********** Periudha më e vështirë për shiizmin ishte ajo e sundimit njëzetëvjeçar e Muavijut, gjatë së cilës shiitët nuk kishin kurrfarë mbrojtjeje dhe shumica e tyre konsideroheshin si personazhe të shënuara, nën dyshim dhe të gjuajtur nga shteti. Dy nga udhëheqësit e shiizmit që jetuan në këtë kohë, imamët Hasani dhe Huseini, nuk posedonin asnjë mjet çfarëdo qoftë për të ndryshuar rrethanat negative dhe të dhunshme në të cilat jetonin. Huseini, imami i tretë i shiizmit, nuk kishte kyrrfarë mundësie* për ti liruar shiitët nga ndjekjet në dhjetë vjetët sa ishte imam gjatë halifatit të Muavijut, dhe kur ai çoi krye kundër halifatit të Jazidit ai u masakrua së bashku me të gjithë ndihmësit dhe fëmijët e tij.
*********** Disa njerëz në botën sunite i shpjegojnë si të lejueshme veprimet arbitrare, të padrejta dhe të papërgjegjësi të zbatuara në këtë kohë nga Muaviju dhe ndihmësit dhe togerët e tij, disa nga të cilët, si vetë Muaviju, ishin nga shokët (e Pejgamberit). Ky grup mendon se sipas disa haditheve të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë të gjithë shokët e tij do të mund të ushtronin ixhtihadin, se ata ishin të falur nga Zoti për gjynahet që i bënin dhe se Zoti ishte i kënaqur me ta dhe ua falte çfarëdo gabimi që mund të bënin. Shiitët, megjithatë, nuk e pranojnë këtë argument për dy arsye:
*********** 1. Nuk mund të merret me mend se një prijës i shoqërisë njerëzore si Pejgamberi duhet të ngrihej për ta ngjallur të vërtetën, drejtësinë dhe lirinë dhe të bindë një grup njerëzish të pranojnë besimet - një grup të gjithë anëtarët e të cilit kishin sakrifikuar pikërisht ekzistencën e tyre për të përmbushur këtë qëllim të shenjtë - dhe pastaj posa të përmbushej ky qëllim tu jepte ndihmësve dhe shokëve të vet liri të plotë të bënin me ato ligje të shenjta çka të donin. Nuk është e mundshme të besohet se Pejgamberi i Shenjtë do tu falte shokëve çfarëdo veprash të gabuara që do të kryenin. Indiferenca e tillë ndaj llojit të veprimit të kryer nga ata vetëm do ta shkatërronte strukturën të cilën Pejgamberi i Shenjtë e kishte ndërtuar me të njëjtat mjete të cilat i kishte përdorur për ta ngritur lart.
*********** 2. Ato të thëna që i përshkruajnë shokët (e Pejgamberit) si të paprekshëm dhe të falur që përpara për çdo vepër që ata do të mund të kryenin, madje edhe kundërligjore dhe të papranueshme, janë me gjasë të madhe apokrife; autenticiteti i shumë prej tyre nuk është themeluar plotësisht me metoda tradicionale. Për më tepër, dihet historikisht se shokët (e Pejgamberit) nuk silleshin njëri me tjetrin sikur të ishin të paprekshëm dhe të falur për të gjitha mëkatet dhe prapështitë. Prandaj, po të gjykohet edhe sipas mënyrës që vepronin shokët (e Pejgamberit) dhe silleshin njëri me tjetrin, mund të përfundohet se thëniet e tilla nuk mund të jenë fjalë për fjale të vërteta ashtu si i kanë kuptuar disa prej tyre. Nëse ato përmbajnë një aspekt të së vërtetës, ata pikërisht gëzonin paprekshmërisë legale dhe shenjtërimin si shokë në përgjithësi si grup për shkak të afërisë së tyre me Pejgamberin e Shenjtë. Shprehja e kënaqësisë së Zotit me shokët (e Pejgamberit) në Kur'anin e Shenjtë, për shkak të shërbimeve që ata bënin duke përfillur urdhrat e Tij,75* u referohet veprave të tyre të kaluara, dhe kënaqësisë së Zotit me ta në të kaluarën, e jo çfarëdo veprimi që secili prej tyre do të mund të bënte në të ardhmen.
*
*
*
*
*
Vendosja e sundimit të Umevitëve
*
*********** Në vitin 60/680 vdiq Muaviju kurse i biri Jazidi u bë halif, si pasojë e besimit të cilin babai ia kishte siguruar nga liderët e fuqishëm politikë dhe ushtarakë të komunitetit. Nga dëshmia e dokumenteve historike mund të shihet qartë se Jazidi nuk kishte fare karakter religjioz dhe se madje edhe sa ishte gjallë babai i tij ai nuk i përfillte parimet dhe rregullat e Islamit. Në atë kohë interesimi i vetëm i tij ishin shthurja dhe kotësia. Gjatë tre vjetëve të halifatit të tij ai ishte shkak i fatkeqësive që nuk ishin parë kurrë më parë në historinë e Islamit, përkundër të gjitha konflikteve që ishin paraqitur para tij.
*********** Gjatë vitit të parë të sundimit të Jazidit, Imami Husein, nip i Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, u masakrua në mënyrën më mizore së bashku me fëmijët e tij, me kushërinjtë dhe miqtë. Jazidi kishte urdhëruar të vriteshin disa nga fëmijët dhe gratë e familjes së Pejgamberit kurse kokat e tyre ekspozoheshin në qytete të ndryshme.76** Gjatë vitit të dytë të sundimit të tij, ai urdhëroi të bëhej një masakër e përgjakshme në Medinë dhe gjatë tri ditëve u dha ushtarëve të tij liri të vritnin, plaçkitnin dhe të merrnin gratë e qytetit.77* Gjatë vitit të tretë ai kishte rrënuar dhe djegur Qabenë e shenjtë.78
*********** *Duke vijuar Jazidin, familja e Marvanit e mori në dorë halifatin, sipas hollësive që janë shënuar në librat e historisë. Sundimi i këtij grupi njëmbëdhjetanëtarësh, i cili zgjati gati shtatë vjet, pati sukses politikisht, por nga pikëvështrimi i vlerave të pastra religjioze atij i mungonin idealet dhe parimet islamike. Shoqëria islamike mbizotërohej vetëm nga elementi arab, kurse ata që nuk ishin arabë iu nënshtruan arabëve. Në të vërtetë, ishte krijuar një perandori e fuqishme arabe e cila i dha vetes emrin e halifatit islamik. Gjatë kësaj periudhe disa nga halifët qenë indiferentë ndaj ndjenjave religjioze der në atë shkallë saqë njëri prej tyre - i cili ishte zëvëndës i Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe shikohej si mbrojtës i religjionit - vendosi të ndërtonte një dhomë mbi Qabenë pa treguar asnjë respekt ndaj praktikës islamike dhe ndjenjave të muslimanëve, kështu që ai do të mund të kishte një vend për tu kënaqur dhe zbavitur gjatë haxhillëkut vjetor.79* Madje tregohet për njërin nga ata halifë se e bëri Kur'anin e Shenjtë shënjestër për shigjetën e tij, ndërsa në një poezi të përpiluar për Kur'anin ai tha: Në Ditën e Gjykimit kur të paraqitesh para Zotit, tregoi atij se halifi më grisi.80
*********** Natyrisht, shiitët, dallimet kryesore të të cilëve me sunitët qëndronin në dy çështje - të halifatit islamik dhe të autoritetit fetar - kaluan ditë të hidhura dhe të vështira në këtë periudhë të errët. Megjithatë, përkundër sjelljeve të padrejta dhe të papërgjegjësi të qeverive të asaj kohe, asketizmi dhe pastërtia e prijësve te familjes së Pejgamberit i bënin shiitët çdo ditë e më të vendosur për ta mbajtur më tutje besimin e tyre. Me rëndësi të posaçme ishte vdekja e Huseinit, imamit të tretë, e cila luajti rol kryesor në përhapjen e shiizmit, sidomos në trevat larg qendrës së halifatit, si në Irak, në Jemen dhe në Persi. Kjo mund të shihet me aktin se gjatë periudhës së Imamit të pestë, para fundit të shekullit të parë të Islamit, dhe më pak se dyzet vjet pas vdekjes së Huseinit, shiitët shfrytëzuan rastin e dallimeve të brendshme dhe të dobësive në qeverinë e Umevite dhe filluan të organizoheshin, duke u tubuar në anën e Imamit të pestë. Njerëzit vinin nga të gjitha vendet islamike si vërshimë te dera e tij për të mbledhur hadithin dhe për të mësuar shkencat islamike. Ende nuk kishte përfunduar shekulli i parë kur disa nga prijësit të cilët kishin ndikim në parlament e themeluan qytetin Kum në Persi dhe e bënë seli të shiitëve. Por edhe atëherë, shiitët vijuan të jetonin në të shumtën duke u fshehur dhe vijonin jetën e tyre religjioze fshehtas, pa shfaqje të jashtme.81
*********** Disa herë pasardhësit e Pejgamberit (të cilët në persishte quhen sada-i alavi) ngritën krye kundër padrejtësive të qeverisë, por çdo herë ata dështonin dhe zakonisht humbnin jetën. Qeveria e rreptë dhe pa skrupulla e asaj kohe nuk zgjidhte kurrfarë mjetesh për ti shtypur ata. Kufoma e Zaidit, prijës i shiizmit zaid, ishte nxjerrë nga varri dhe ishte varur; pastaj pasi kishte mbetur në trekëmbësh tre vjet, e kishin zbritur poshtë dhe e kishin ndezur, duke u hedhur hirin në ajër.82* Shiitët besojnë se imami i katërt dhe i pesti ishin helmuar nga Umajadët siç ishin vrarë imami i dytë dhe i treti prej tyre përpara.83
*********** Fatkeqësitë e shkaktuara nga Umajadët ishin aq të hapëta dhe të pafshehura saqë shumica e sunitëve, ndonëse ata zakonisht besojnë se ishte detyra e tyre të dëgjonin urdhrat e halifëve, ndjenin dhembjet e forta të vetëdijes fetare dhe ishin të detyruar të ndanin halifët në dy grupe. Ata bënë dallime midis halifëve të drejtuar si duhet (khulafa* rashidun) të cilët janë katër halifët e parë pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë (Abu Bakri, Umari, Osmani dhe Aliu), dhe të tjerët të cilët filluan me Muavijun dhe të cilët nuk kishin pasur kurrfarë virtytesh religjioze të halifëve të drejtuar në mënyrë të drejtë.
*********** Umajadët shkaktuan aq shumë urrejtje publike si pasojë e padrejtësive dhe shkujdesjeve të tyre gjatë sundimit të tyre, saqë pas disfatës përfundimtare dhe vdekjes së halifit Umevit, dy djemtë e tij dhe një numër anëtarësh të familjeve të tyre hasën në vështirësi të mëdha saqë ikën nga kryeqyteti. Pa marrë parasysh ku ishin drejtuar ata askush nuk do tu jepte strehim. Më në fund, pas shumë bredhjesh nëpër shkretëtirat e Nubisë, të Abisinisë dhe të Baxhavahut (midis Nubisë dhe Abisinisë) gjatë së cilave shumë prej tyre vdiqën nga uria dhe etja, ata erdhën te Bab al-Mandah i Jemenit. Ata fituan shpenzimet e udhëtimit nga populli duke lipur dhe u nisën për Mekë të veshur si hamaj. Në Mekë ata më në fund arritën të zhdukeshin në mesin e masës së njerëzve.84
*
Shiizmi gjatë shekullit II/VIII
*
*********** Gjatë fillimit të dekadës së katërt të shekullit II/VII, duke vijuar një sërë revolucionesh të luftërave të përgjakshme në gjithë botën islamike të cilat u bënë për shkak të padrejtësive, dhunës dhe veprave të këqia të umevitëve, filloi një lëvizje kundër-umevite në emër të familjes së Pejgamberit në Khurasan të Persisë. Prijës i kësaj lëvizjeje ishte gjenerali persian, Abu Muslim Marvazi, i cili u ngrit kundër sundimit të Umevitit dhe e përparoi kauzën e tij hap pas hapi derisa qe në gjendje ta rrëzonte qeverinë e Umevitit.85
*********** Ndonëse kjo lëvizje zuri fill në sfondin e thellë shiit dhe doli në shesh pak a shumë me pretendim se dëshironte të hakmerrej për familjen e Pejgamberit, dhe ndonëse nga njerëzit madje ishte kërkuar fshehtas ti shprehnin besimin një anëtari të kualifikuar të familjes së Pejgamberit, ajo nuk u ngrit drejtpërsëdrejti si rezultat e udhëzimeve të imamëve. Kjo dëshmohet me faktin se kur Abu Muslimi i ofroi halifatin Imamit të gjashtë në Medinë, ai refuzoi atë plotësisht duke thënë: Ju nuk jeni njëri ndër njerëzit e Muhammedi a.s., kurse kjo kohë nuk është koha ime.86
*********** Më në fund abasidët e fituan halifatin në emër të familjes së Pejgamberit87 dhe në fillim treguan njëfarë mirësjelljeje ndaj njerëzve në përgjithësi dhe ndaj pasardhësve të Pejgamberit në veçanti. Në emër të hakmarrjes për martirizmin e familjes së Pejgamberit, ata i masakruan umevitit, duke shkuar deri në atë shkallë sa i hapnin varret e tyre dhe digjnin çkado që gjenin te ata.88* Por së shpejti ata filluan të vijonin rrugët e padrejta të umevitëve dhe nuk hoqën dorë kurrsesi nga padrejtësitë dhe nga veprat pa përgjegjësi. Abu Hanifahu, themeluesi i njërës nga katër shkollat sunite të drejtësisë, u burgos nga al-Mansuri dhe u torturua.89* Ibën Hanbali, themeluesi i një shkolle tjetër të drejtësisë, u rrah me kamxhik.90* Imami i gjashtë vdiq nga helmimi pas shumë torturave dhe dhunës së madhe.91* Pasardhësit e familjes së Pejgamberit të Shenjtë e pësonin nganjëherë me prerjen e kokës në grupe, duke u varrosur të gjallë, ose duke u murosur në muret e ndërtesave të qeverisë që ndërtoheshin.
*********** Harun al-Rashidi, halifi abasid, gjatë sundimit të të cilit perandoria islamike arriti kulmin e zgjerimit dhe të pushtetit të saj, do të shikonte rastësisht diellin dhe do ti drejtohej me këto fjalë: Shndrit këdo që ti dëshiron, ti nuk do të mundesh kurrë të ikësh nga mbretëria ime. Nga një anë, armatat e tij po përparonin në lindje dhe në perëndim, nga ana tjetër, disa hapa nga pallati i halifit, dhe pa dijen e tij, zyrëtarët kishin vendosur krye në vete të mblidhnin taksa nga populli që donte të kalonte urën e Bagdatit. Madje një ditë, kur halifi deshi të kalonte urën, atë e ndalën dhe i kërkuan ta paguante taksën.92
*********** Një këngëtar, duke kënduar dy vargje të ndryshme, nxiti pasionin e halifit abasid, Aminit, i cili e shpërbleu me tre milionë dërhemë. Këngëtari në gëzim u hodh te këmbët e halifit duke thënë: O prijës besnik! Ju po më jepni të gjitha këto të holla? Halifi iu përgjigj: Nuk prish punë. Ne i marrim këto të holla nga një pjesë e panjohur e vendit tonë.93
*********** Shuma marramendëse e pasurisë që rridhte çdo vjet nga të gjitha anët e botës islamike në thesarin publik në kryeqytet ndihmonte të krijohej atmosferë luksi dhe kënaqësie tokësore. Shumë nga ajo në të vërtetë, shpesh shpenzohej për kënaqësitë dhe poshtërsitë e halifit të asaj kohe. Numri i vajzave skllave të bukura në oborrin e disa halifëve arrinte deri në mija sosh. Me shthurjen e sundimit të umevitëve dhe me themelimin e sundimit të abasidëve, shiizmi nuk përfitoi asgjë në asnjë mënyrë. Kundërshtarët e tij të dhunshëm dhe të padrejtë vetëm sa e ndërruan emrin.
*
Shiizmi në shekullin III/IX
*
*********** Në fillim të shekullit III/IX shiizmi qe në gjendje të merrte frymë edhe një herë. Ky kusht më i parapëlqyer ishte së pari për shkak të të dhënës se shumë libra shkencore dhe filozofike u përkthyen nga greqishtja, sirishtja dhe nga gjuhë të tjera në gjuhën arabe, ndërsa njerëzit me interesim studionin shkencat intelektuale dhe racionale. Për më tepër, al-Mamuni, halifi abasid nga 198/813 deri më 218/833, kishte prirje mutazilite dhe meqenëse në pikëpamjet e tij religjioze ai favorizonte demonstrimin intelektual, ai ishte më i gatshëm t'u jepte liri të plotë bisedave dhe propagandimit të pikëpamjeve të ndryshme fetare. Teologët dhe shkollarët shiitë shfrytëzuan mirë këtë liri dhe bënë çmos ti shpienin përpara veprimtaritë shkollore dhe të përhapnin mësimet shiite. Gjithashtu, al-Mamuni, duke vijuar sipas kërkesave të forcave politike të asaj kohe, e kishte bërë Imamin e tetë shiit trashëgimtar të tij, siç tregohet në historitë më standarde. Si rezultat i kësaj, pasardhësit e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe miqtë e tyre qenë deri në një shkallë të liruar prej dhunës së qeverisë dhe gëzuan njëfarë shkalle të lirisë. Mirëpo, nuk shkoi shumë kohë dhe tehu i mprehtë i shpatës u kthye edhe një herë kundër shiitëve dhe mënyra e harruar e jetës së kaluar iu kthye atyre edhe një herë. Kjo ndodhi sidomos në rastin e al-Mutavakilit (233/847 deri më 247/861) i cili mbajti një armiqësi të veçantë ndaj Aliut dhe shiitëve. Me urdhrin e tij u rrënua plotësisht varri i Imamit të tretë në Qerbela.94
*
*
*
*
Shiizmi në shekullin IV/X
*
*********** Në shekkulin IV/X përsëri mbisunduan disa kushte të cilat ndihmuan shumë përhapjen dhe forcimin e shiizmit. Në mesin e tyre ishte dobësia që u paraqit në qeverinë dhe adminstratën qendrore abaside dhe paraqitja e sunduesve bujidë. Bujidët, të cilët ishin shiitë, kishin ndikimin më të madh jo vetëm në provincat e Persisë, por edhe në kryeqytetin e halifatit në Bagdat, madje edhe mbi vetë halifin. Kjo fuqi e re e përpjesëtimit të dukshëm u bëri të mundshme shiitëve të ngriheshin në këmbë para kundërshtarëve të tyre të cilit kishin provuar më përpara ti shtypnin duke u mbështetur mbi pushtetin e halifatit. Ajo po ashtu u ndihmoi shiitëve të përhapnin haptas pikëpamjet e tyre mbi religjionin. 
*********** Siç është shënuar nga historianët, gjatë këtij shekulli pjesa më e madhe e gadishullit arab ishte shiite me përjashtim të disa qyteteve të mëdha. Madje edhe disa nga qytetet kryesore, si Hajdari, Umani dhe Sadahu ishin shiite. Në Basra, i cili kishte qenë gjithmonë qytet i sunitëve dhe shtyhej me Kufan e cila konsiderohej si qendër e shiitëve, u paraqit një grup i dukshëm shiitësh. Po ashtu në Tripoli, Nablus, Tiberias, Najshapur dhe Herat kishte shumë shiitë, kurse Ahvazi dhe bregdeti i Gjirit Persik, nga ana e Persisë, ishin po ashtu shiite.95
*********** Në fillim të këtij shekulli, Nasir Utrushi, pas shumë vjetësh të përhapjes së misionit fetar në Versinë veriore, fitoi pushtet në Tabaristan dhe themeloi mbretërinë e cila vazhdoi disa breza pas tij. Para Utrushit, Hasan ibën Zaid al-Alavi kishte sunduar gjatë shumë vjetësh në Tabaristan.96* Po ashtu në këtë periudhë fatimidët, të cilët ishin ismili, e pushtuan Egjiptin dhe organizuan një halifat i cili zgjati nja dy shekuj (296/908 deri më 567/1171).97* Kundërshtime dhe luftime shpesh ndodhnin në qytetet keryesore si në Bagdat, në Kajro dhe në Najshapur midis shiitëve dhe sunitëve, në disa prej të cilave shiitët do të fitonin epërsi dhe do të dilnin fitimtarë.
*
*
Shiizmi nga shek. V/XI deri në shek. IX/XV
*
*********** Nga shekulli V/XI deri në shekullin IX/XV shiizmi vazhdoi të zgjerohej ashtu siç kishte ndodhur në shekullin IV/X.98* Shumë mbrtetër dhe sundues që ishin shiitë u paraqitën në pjesë të ndryshme të botës islame dhe përhapnin shiizmin. Kah fundi i shekullit V/XI aktiviteti misionar i ismailizmit futi rrënjë në fortesën e Alamutit dhe gjatë nja një shekulli e gjysmë ismailitët jetonin në pavarësi të plotë në regjionet qendrore të Persisë. Po ashtu sadati marashët, të cilët ishin pasardhës të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë, sunduan shumë vjet në Mazandaran (Tabaristan).99* Shah Muhamed Khudabandahu, njëri nga sunduesit e mirënjohur mongolë, u bë shiit dhe pasardhësit e tij sunduan gjatë shumë vjetësh në Persi dhe qenë instrument për përhapjen e shiizmit.100* Duhet gjithashtu të zihen ngoje mbretërit e dinastive Ak Kojunlu dhe Kara Kojunlu të cilët sunduan në Tabriz dhe domeni i të cilëve shtrihej deri në Fars dhe Kerman,101* po ashtu edhe qeveria fatimide e cila sundonte në Egjipt.
*********** Natyrisht, liria fetare dhe mundësia për të ushtruar pushtet fetar nga popullata dallonte varësisht nga sunduesit e ndryshëm. Për shembull, me përfundimin e sundimit fatimid dhe me ardhjen në pushtet të ajubidëve, plotësisht ndryshoi skena, kurse popullata shiite në Egjipt dhe në Siri humbi pavarësinë e tij fetare. Shumë shiitë të Sirisë u vranë gjatë kësaj periudhe vetëm duke u akuzuar se vijonin shiizmin. Njëri nga ata ishte Shahid-i Avval (Dëshmori i parë) Muhamed ibën Maki, njëri nga figurat më të larta të jurisprudencës shiite, i cili u vra në Damask më 786/1384.102* Po ashtu, Sheik al-ishrak Shihab al-Din Suhravardi u vra në Halep me akuzë se kultivonte mësimet dhe filozofinë batini.103* Në përgjithësi gjatë kësaj periudhe shiizmi po rritej shikuar nga pikëvështrimi i numrit, ndonëse pushteti i tij fetar dhe liria vareshin nga kushtet lokale dhe nga sunduesit e asaj kohe. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, shiizmi kurrë nuk u bë religjion zyrtar i asnjë shteti musliman.
*
Shiizmi në shekujt X/XVI dhe XI/XVII 
*
*********** Në shekullin X/XVI Ismaili, i cili ishte nga familja e Sheik Safi al-Din Ardibiliut (753/1334), një mësues sufist dhe po ashtu shiit, filloi një revoltë në Ardibil, me treqind sufistë të cilët ishin dishepuj të gjyshërve të tij, me qëllim të themelimit të vendit të pavarur dhe të fuqishëm shiit. Në mënyrën e tij ai filloi pushtimin e Persisë dhe i kapërceu princat lokalë feudalë. Pas një sërë luftërash të përgjakshme me sunduesit lokalë dhe po ashtu me Osmanët të cilët e mbanin titullin e halifit, ai ia doli të formonte Persinë pjesë pas pjese si një shtet dhe të bënte shiizmin religjion zyrtar të mbretërisë së tij.104
*********** Pas vdekjes së Shah Ismailit sunduan mbretër të tjerë safavidë në Persi deri në shek. XII/XVIII dhe secili prej tyre vazhdonte të njihte shiizmin si religjion zyrtar të vendit dhe ta forconte më tutje në këtë vend. Në kulmin e pushtetit të tyre, gjatë sundimit të Shah Abazit, safavidët qenë në gjendje për një zgjerim territorial dhe të dyfishonin popullatën e Persisë dy herë më shumë se tani.105* Sa u përket tokave muslimane, popullata shiite vazhdoi e njëjta si përpara dhe u shtua vetëm me shtimin natyror të popullatës.
*
Shiizmi nga shek. XII/XVIII deri në shek. XIV/XX
*
Gjatë tre shekujve të kaluar shiizmi vazhdoi shtimin e tij natyror si përpara. Në momentin e pikërishëm, gjatë pjesës së fundit të shekullit XIV/XX, shiizmi u njoh si religjion zyrtar i Iranit, ndërsa në Jemen dhe në Irak shumica e popullatës janë shiite. Thuajse në të gjitha tokat ku ka muslimanë mund të gjendet një numër shiitësh. Thuhet se në tërësi në botë sot ka rreth tetëdhjetë deri nëntëdhjetë milionë shiitë.
*
*
*
SHËNIME
*
Kreu i parë
*
*********** 1. Përcaktimi i parë që duhej të paraqitej derisa ishte gjallë Pejgamberi i Shenjtë i Zotit ishte Islami shiit ose shiah, kurse Salmani, Abu Dharri, Mikdadi dhe Amari njiheshin me këtë emër. Shih Hadir alalam al-islami, Kajro, 1352, vëll. I, f. 188.
*********** 2. Kur'ani, XXVI, 214.
*********** 3. Sipas këtij hadithi, Aliu tha: Unë i cili isha më i riu nga të gjithë kam pranuar se unë jam vezir i juaj. Pejgamberi ma vuri dorën e tij rreth qafës dhe tha: Ky njeri është vëllai im, trashëgues dhe zëvendës. Ju duhet ta dëgjoni atë. Njerëzit qeshën dhe i treguan Abu Talihut: Ai ju ka urdhëruar ta dëgjoni birin tuaj. Tabari, al-Tarikh, Kajro, 1357, vëll. II, f. 63; Abul-Fida, al-Tarikh, Kajro, 1325, vëll. I, f. 116; Ibën al-Athis, al-Bidayah val-nihajah, Kajro, 1358, vëll. III, f. 39, Bahrani, Ghajat al-maram, Teheran, 1272, f. 320. (Shënim i redaktorit: Lexuesi do të vërejë se ky hadith dhe disa të tjerë të cilët janë zënë ngoje më shumë se një herë çdo herë paraqiten në formë paksa të ndryshuar. Kjo është për shkak se autori ka përdorur versione të ndryshme të përcjella në çdo vend.)
*********** 4. Um Salmahu ka treguar se Pejgamberi kishte thënë: Aliu është gjithmonë me të vërtetën (hak) dhe me Kur'anin, kurse e vërteta dhe Kur'ani janë gjithmonë me të, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit ata nuk do të ndahen njëri nga tjetri. Ky hadith është transmetuar përmes pesëmbëdhjetë kanalesh në burimet sunite, kurse përmes njëmbëdhjetëve në burimet shiite.* Um Salmahu, Ibën Abazi, Abu Bakri, Ajshja, Aliu, Abu Said Khudri, Abu Lejla, Abu Ajub Ansari janë ndër transmetuesit e tij. Ghajat al-maram, f. 539-540. Pejgamberi po ashtu ka thënë: Zoti e bekoftë Aliun për atë se e vërteta është gjithmonë me të. al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. VII, f. 36.
*********** 5. Pejgamberi ka thënë: Arbitrimi është ndarë në dhjetë pjesë. Nëntë pjesë i jepen. Aliut, kurse një pjesë ndahet midis njerëzish." al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. VII, f. 359. Salman Farsi e ka përcjellë këtë të thënë të Pejgamberit kështu: Pas meje njeriu më i dijshëm është Aliu. Ghajat al-maram, f. 528. Ibën Abazi ka thënë se Pejgamberi kishte thënë: Ali është më kompetenti nga njerëzit për të gjykuar. Nga libri *Fadail al-sahabah, i zënë ngoje në Ghajat al-maram, f. 528. Umari kishte zakon të thoshte: Zoti* kurrë mos më dhëntë detyrë të vështirë kur nuk është Aliu me mua. al-Bidajat val-nihajat, vëll. VII, f. 359.
*********** 6. Shënim i redaktorit: Sipas besimit shiit, duke u kthyer nga haxhillëku i fundit nga Meka rrugës për në Medinë në vendin e quajtur Ghadir Khum, Pejgamberi e zgjodhi Aliun si trashëgues të tij para turmës së madhe që e shoqëronte. Shiitët e festojnë këtë ngjarje deri në ditën e sotme si festë kryesore religjioni që shënon ditën kur ishte shpallur në mënyrë të përgjithshme e drejta e Aliut për trashëgim.
*********** 7. Hadithi i Ghadirit në versionet e tij të ndryshme është njëri nga hadithet përfundimisht të vendosura në mesin e sunitëve dhe të shiitëve. Mbi njëqind shokë (të Pejgamberit) e kanë ritreguar atë me kanale të ndryshme të transmetimit dhe të shprehjeve, dhe është regjistruar njësoj në librat e sunitëve dhe të shiitëve. Hollësitë e marra parasysh u referohen Ghajat al-maram, f. 79, Abakat të Musaviut, Indi, 1317 (Vëllimi i Ghadirit) dhe al-Ghadir i Aminit, Naxhaf, 1372. 
*********** 8. Tarikh-i Jakubi, Naxhaf, 1358, vëll. II, ff. 137 dhe 140; Tarikh-i Abil-Fida, vëll. I, f. 156; Sahih nga Bukhari, Kajro, 1315, vëll. IV, f. 207; Muhuxh al-dhahab nga Masudi, Kajro, 1367, vëll. II, f. 437, vëll. III, ff. 21 dhe 61.
*********** 9. Sahih nga Muslimi, vëll. XV, f. 176; Sahih nga Bukhari, vëll. Iv, f. 207; Muruxh al-dhabah, vëll. III, f. 23 dhe vëll. II, f. 437; Tarikh-i Abil-Fidah, vëll. I, ff. 127 dhe 181.
*********** 10. Jahiri thotë: Ishim në prani të Pejgamberit kur u paraqit Aliu nga larg. Pejgamberi tha: Betohem në Zotin i cili e mban jetën time në dorë, ky njeri dhe ithtarët e tij (shiah) do të kenë shpëtim në Ditën e Gjykimit. Ibën Abazi thotë:  Kur u shpall verseti: (Dhe) shih! ata që besojnë dhe bëjnë punë të mira janë ndër krijesat më të mira (Kur'ani, XCVII, 7), Pejgamberi i tha Aliut: Ky verset të kushtohet ty dhe ithtarëve të tu të cilët do të kenë lumturi dhe gëzim në Ditën e Gjykimit dhe Zoti do të jetë i kënaqur me ju. Këto dy hadithe dhe disa të tjerë janë shënuar në librin al-Dhurr al-manthur nga Sujuti, Kajro, 1313, vëll. VI, f. 379, dhe në Ghajat al-maram, f. 326.
*********** 11. Derisa po vuante nga sëmundja e cila e shpuri në vdekje, Muhamedi a.s. organizoi një armatë nën komandën e Usmah ibën Zajdit dhe insistonte që çdokush të merrte pjesë në këtë luftë dhe të shkonte në Medinë. Një numër njerëzish nuk e dëgjuan Pejgamberin, duke përfshirë edhe Abu Bakrin dhe Umarin dhe kjo e shqetësoi shumë Pejgamberin. (Sharh Ibn Abil-Hadid, Kajro, 1329, vëll. I, f. 53). Në momentin e vdekjes së tij Pejgamberi i Shenjtë tha: Përgatitni bojë dhe letër që të bëj një letër të shkruar për ju e cila do të jetë arsye e udhëzimit për ju dhe do tju mbrojë të mos mënjanoni rrugën. Umari, i cili e pengoi këtë veprim, tha: Sëmundja e tij ka dalur jashtë kontrollit dhe ai është në delirium. (Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. II, f. 436: Sahih nga Bukhari, vëll.. V, f. 227; Ibn Abil-Hamid, vëll. I, f. 133). Një gjendje disi e ngjashme u paraqit përsëri gjatë sëmundjes e cila e shpuri në vdekje halifin e parë. Në testamentin e tij të fundit halifi i parë e zgjodhi Umarin dhe madje i ra të fikët derisa po bënte testamentin, por Umari nuk tha asgjë dhe nuk konsideroi se ai ishte në delirium, ndonëse i kishte rënë të fikët derisa po e shkruante testamentin. Pejgamberi kishte pasur të drejtë dhe ishte plotësisht i vetëdijshëm kur kërkoi që të shkruanin një letër udhëzimesh. (Raudat al-Safa nga Mir Khvandi, Lucknow, 1332, vëll. II, f. 260.)
*********** 12. Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f.58 dhe ff. 123-135; Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 102; Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. II, ff. 445-460.
*********** 13. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, ff. 103-106; Tarikh-i Abil-Fida, vëll. I, ff. 156 dhe 166; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, ff. 307 dhe 352; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, ff. 17 dhe 134. Në përgjigjen e protestës së Ibën Abazit, Umari kishte thënë: I betohem Zotit se Aliu ishte më i merituari nga të gjithë njerëzit që të bëhej halif, por për tri arsye ne e shtymë anash: 1) ai ishte shumë i ri, 2) ai ishte i lidhur me pasardhësit e Abd al-Mutalihbit, 3) populli nuk donte të kishte pejgamberi të mbledhur në një familje. (Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f. 134.) Umari i kishte thënë Ibën Abazit: I betohem Zotit se Aliu e meritonte halifatin, por kurejshët nuk do të kishin qenë në gjendje të duronin halifatin e tij, sepse po të ishte bërë ai halif ai do ti detyronte njerëzit të pranonin të vërtetën e kulluar dhe të vijonin rrugës së drejtë. Nën halifatin e tij ata nuk do të kishin qenë në gjendje të kalonin kufijtë e drejtësisë dhe kështu do të kishin kërkuar të hynin në luftë me të. (Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 137.)
*********** 14. Amri dhe Horithi i thanë Said ibën Zajdit: A kundërshtoi dikush ti shprehte besnikëri Abu Bakrit? Ai u përgjigj: Askush nuk i kundërshtoi atij përveç atyre që kanë mohuar fenë ose që janë gati të bëjnë ashtu. Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. II, f. 447.
*********** 15. Në hadithin e famshëm thakalajn Pejgamberi thotë: I lë dy gjëra të vlefshme midis jush në besim dhe nëse u përmbaheni atyre, kurrë nuk do gaboni rrugën: Kur'anin dhe anëtarët e familjes sime; këto kurrë nuk do të ndahen deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. Ky hadith është transmetuar përmes më shumë se njëqind kanaleve nga mbi tridhjetë e pesë shokë të Pejgamberit të Shenjtë. (Abakat, vëllimi mbi hadithet thakalajn; Ghajat al-maram, f. 211.) Pejgamberi ka thënë: Unë jam qyteti i dijes kurse Aliu është porta e tij. (al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. VII, f. 359.)
*********** 16. Jakubi, vëll. II, ff. 105-150, ku kjo shpesh zihet ngoje.
*********** 17. Libri i Zotit dhe thëniet e Pejgamberit të Shenjtë dhe familja e tij janë përplot me guxim dhe këshilla për të nxënë dituri, deri në shkallën saqë Pejgamberi i Shenjtë ka thënë: Të nxënet dija është detyrë e çdo muslimani. Bihar al-anvarn nga Majlisi, Teheran, 1301-15, vëll. I, f. 55.
*********** 18. al-Bidajah val-nihajah, vëll. VII, f. 360. 
*********** 19. Shënim i redaktorit: Kurejshët qenë fisi më aristokrat në Arabinë paraislamike nga i cili kishte preardhjen vetë Pejgamberi i Shenjtë. Por kurejshët, duke qenë roje të Qabesë, së pari e kundërshtuan pejgamberinë e tij dhe dhanë rezistencën më të madhe kundër tij. Vetëm më vonë iu dorëzuan religjionit të ri në të cilin ata gjithmonë kanë vijuar të kenë një vend nderi, sidomos dega e lidhur drejtpërsëdrejti me familjen e Pejgamberit.
*********** 20. Tarikh-i Jakubi, ff. 111, 126 dhe 129.
*********** 21. Shënim i redaktorit: Tradita e Pejgamberit ashtu siç qëndron në thëniet e tij quhet hadith, ndërsa veprimet, veprat, fjalët dhe gjithë ajo që e përbënte jetën e cila u bë shembull për të gjithë muslimanët quhen sunet.
*********** 22. Zoti thotë në fjalën e Tij: Po shiko! është një shkrim i pasulmueshëm. Falsifikimi nuk mund të vijë në të as prej para tij as prej prapa tij. (Kur'ani, XLI, 41-42). Dhe Ai thotë: Vendim i* përket vetëm Allahut (Kur'ani, VI, 57, gjithashtu XII, 40 dhe 67), që do të thotë se i vetmi sheriat është Sheriati dhe ligjet e Zotit të cilat duhet ti arrijnë njeriut me anë të pejgamberisë. Dhe Ai thotë: por ai [Muhamedi] është lajmëtari i Allahut dhe Vula e pejgamberëve. (Kur'ani, XXXIII, 40). Dhe Ai thotë: Kush gjykon jo sipas asaj që e ka shpallur Allahu; të tillë janë ata që nuk besojnë. (Kur'ani, V, 44).
*********** 23. Shënim i redaktorit: Sipas burimeve shiite, pas vdekjes së Pejgamberit populli u mblodh në verandë të mbuluar (sakifah) të Bani Saidahut dhe ia dhanë besimin Abu Bakrit si halif. Sa i përket hadithit të bojës dhe të letrës, ai ka të bëjë me çastet e fundit të jetës së Pejgamberit ashtu siç thuhet më lart në shënimin 11.
*********** 24. Shënim i redaktorit: Muxhtahidi është ai i cili përmes mjeshtrisë së shkencave të religjionit dhe posedimit të cilësive morale ka të drejtë të ushtrojë ixhtihadin ose dhënien e mendimit të ri mbi çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me Sheriatin. E drejta për të ushtruar gjykimin e pavarur të mbështetur në parimet e Ligjit , ose të ixhtihadit, në Islamin sunit ka pushuar të ekzistojë që nga shekulli III/IX, ndërsa porta e ixhtihadit gjithmonë ka qenë e hapur në Islamin shiit. Autoritetet prijëse në Ligjin Hyjnor në shiizëm quhen muxhtahidë.
*********** 25. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 110; Tarikh-i Abil Fida, vëll. I, f. 158.
*********** 26. Shënim i redaktorit: Taksë religjioni i paguar familjes së Pejgamberit e cila u ndërpre në Islamin sunit pas vdekjes së tij, por në Islamin shiit vazhdon të paguhet deri në ditën e sotme.
*********** 27. al-Dhurr al-manthur, vëll. III, f. 186; Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 48. Pos këtyre, domosdoja e khumëve është zënë ngoje në Kur'anin e Shenjtë: Dhe dije se çkado që të marrësh nga* preja e luftës, shiko! një e pesta (khum) është për Allahun, për lajmëtarin dhe për njerëzit e afërm... (Kur'ani, VIII, 41).
*********** 28. Gjatë halifatit të tij Abu Bakri mblodhi pesëqind hadithe. Ajshja tregon: Një natë e pashë babain të shqetësuar deri në mëngjes. Në mëngjes ai më tha: Sillmi hadithet. Pastaj ai i vuri të gjitha në zjarr. (Kanz al-ummal i Ala al-Din Mutakiut, Hajderabad, 1364-75, vëll. V, f. 237.) Umari u shkroi të gjitha qyteteve duke thënë se kushdo qoftë të kishte hadith ta shkatërronte atë. (Kanz al-ummal, vëll. V, f.237.) Muhamed ibën Abi Bakri thotë: Gjatë kohës së Umarit hadithet u shtuan. Kur ia sollën ato ai urdhëroi të digjeshin. (Tabakat Ibn Sad, Bejrut, 1376, vëll. V, f. 140.)
*********** 29. Shënim i redaktorit: Katër halifët e parë, Abu Bakri, Umari, Osmani dhe Aliu, quhen së bashku Hulefai rashidiun, halifët e drejtuar si duhet, kurse periudha e tyre e halifatit dallohet rreptësisht nga ajo e umevitëve e cila vijoi për arsye se sundimi i katër halifëve të parë ishte me karakter rreptësisht religjioz, ndërsa halifati i Umevitit ishte i ngjyrosur me konsiderata të kësaj bote.
*********** 30. Tarikh-i Abil-Fida, vëll. I, f. 151, dhe burime të tjera të ngjashme.
*********** 31. Shënim i redaktorit: Për hir të lexuesve jomuslimanë të gjitha datat do të jepen sipas kalendarit të hixhrit (kalendar islamik sipas hënës) dhe vitet përkatëse sipas kalendarit A.D. (të krishtit, v.p.) (p.sh. 13/634-25/644); kur i bëhet ndonjë referencë ndonjë shekulli, kemi dhënë së pari shekullin islamik dhe pastaj shekullin gjegjës të krishterë: (IV/X).
*********** 32. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 131; Tarikh-i Abil-Fida, vëll. I, f. 160.
*********** 33. Usd al-ghabah nga Ibën Athiri, Kajro, 1280, vëll. IV, f. 386; al-Isabah nga Ibën Haxhar Askalani, Kajro, 1323, vëll. III.
*********** 34. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 150; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 168; Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. III, f. 377, etj.
*********** 35. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 150; Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. III, f. 397.
*********** 36. Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. III, ff. 402-409; Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, ff. 150-151.
*********** 37. Tarikh-i Tabari, vëll. III, f. 377.
*********** 38. Sahih nga Bukhariu, vëll. VI, f. 98; Tarik-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 113.
*********** 39. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 111; Tabari, vëll. III, ff. 129-132.
*********** 40. Shënim i redaktorit: Fjala ilm do të thotë shkencë në kuptimin e saj më të përgjithshëm, si fjala latine scientia, dhe zbatohet për format fetare po ashtu edhe për format intelektuale, racionale dhe filozofike të dijes.* Në përgjithësi ajo dallohet nga rifah ose irfan e cila është dije hyjnore dhe mund të krahasohet me fjalën latine sapientia. Disa mjeshtër muslimanë, megjithatë, e konsiderojnë ilmin në kuptimin e saj më të lartin që qëndron mbi fjalën irfan meqenëse ajo është cilësi hyjnore, meqenëse njëri nga emrat e Zotit është al-Alim, ai që di.
*********** 41. Tarikh-i Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 113; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f.9.
*********** 42. Shënim i redaktorit: Titulli amir al-mumin: komandant i besimtarëve përdoret në shiizëm vetëm për Aliun, ndërsa në Islamin sunit ai është titull i përgjithshëm që u përket të gjithë halifëve.
*********** 43. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 154.
*********** 44. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 155; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, f. 364.
*********** 45. Shënim i redaktorit: Revolucionar në këtë kontekst natyrisht nuk ka të njëjtin kuptim që zakonisht e ka sot. Në kontekstin tradicional, një lëvizje revolucionare është rivendosja ose rizbatimi i parimeve të pandryshueshme të një rendi transcendent, kurse në kontekstin jo tradicional ajo fjalë do të thotë ngritje ose kundër këtyre parimeve ose kundër zbatimit të tyre ose kundër çfarëdo rendi të vendosur në përgjithësi.
*********** 46. Nahxh al-balaghah, predikimi i pesëmbëdhjetë.
*********** 47. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, f. 362; Nahxh al-balaghah, predikimi 122.; Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 160; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f. 180.
*********** 48. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 156; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 172; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, f. 366.
*********** 49. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 152.
*********** 50.* Shënim i redaktorit: Muhaxhrun u referohet të konvertuarve të hershëm në Islam të cilët imigruan së bashku me Pejgamberin nga Meka në Medinë.
*********** 51. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 154; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 171.
*********** 52. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 152.
*********** 53. Kur Osmani u rrethua nga ata që kishin ngritur krye, ai i shkroi Muavijut dhe i kërkoi ndihmë. Muaviju përgatiti një armatë prej dymbëdhjetë mijë njerëzish dhe e dërgoi drejt Medinës. Por ai u tha atyre të zinin vendin rreth Damaskut dhe vetë erdhi te Osmani për ti raportuar për gatishmërinë e armatës. Osmani tha: Ju keni detyruar të ndalet armata me qëllim që unë të vritem. Pastaj ju do të bëni derdhjen e gjakut tim si arsye për tu revoltuar vetë ju. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 152; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 25; Tabari, vëll. II, f. 403.
*********** 54. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, f. 415.
*********** 55. Për shembull, shih komentet tradicionale të cilat i përshkruajnë rrethanat e kohës së shpalljes së këtyre vargjeve: Kryesorët ndër ta u shkojnë dhe i këshillojnë: Shkoni dhe bëhuni besimtarë ndaj Zotërave tuaj! (Kur'ani, XXXVIII, 7) dhe Dhe po të mos të të bënim të tërin të fortë ti do të mundeshe thuaja të lakoje pak ndaj tyre (Kur'ani, XVII, 74 dhe Të cilët donin që ti të lëshosh pe, që edhe ata të lëshonin pe. (Kur'ani, LXVIII, 9).
*********** 56. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. II, f. 431; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f. 181.
*********** 57. Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 182; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, f. 181.
*********** 58. Nahxh al-balaghah dhe hadithet në librat e sunitëve dhe të shiitëve.
*********** 59 -du. Kitab al-ghuhur val rar nga* Amidi, Sidon, 1349. 
*********** 60. Vepra të tilla si Nahv (gramatikë) nga Sujuti, Teheran, 1281, vëll. II; Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll, I, f. 6.
*********** 61. Shih Nahxh al-balaghah.
*********** 62. Në mes të luftës në betejen e Xhamalit, një beduin e pyeti Aliun: O, komandant i besimtarëve! Ju thoni Zoti është një? Njerëzit e sulmuan nga të dyja anët dhe thanë: A nuk shihni se Aliu është i mërzitur dhe se mendja e tij është e zënë me aq shumë gjëra të ndryshme? Pse hyn në bisedë me të? Aliu u tha shokëve të tij: Lereni këtë njeri rahat. Qëllimi im i luftës me këta njerëz* nuk është asgjë tjetër pos të sqarojmë doktrinat e vërteta dhe qëllimin e religjionit. Atëherë ai filloi ti përgjigjej beduinit. Bihar al-anvar, vëll. II, f. 65.
*********** 63. Ibn Abil-Hadid, vëll. I, ff. 6-9.
*********** 64. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 191, dhe histori të tjera.
*********** 65. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 192; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 183.
*********** 66. al-Nasaih al-hafjah nga Muhamed al-Alaviu, Bagdat, 1368, vëll. II, f. 161 dhe të tjera.
*********** 67. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 193.
*********** 68. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 207. 
*********** 69. Jazidi ishte person i pasionuar dhe i butë. Ai ishte gjithmonë i dehur dhe mbante mëndafsh dhe rroba të pahijshme. Ndejat e tij të natës kombinoheshin me muzikë dhe verë. Kishte një qen dhe një majmun të cilët ishin gjithmonë me të si shoqërues me të cilët ai zbavitej. Majmuni i tij quhej Abu Kejz. Ai e vishte atë me rroba të bukura dhe e detyronte të ishte i pranishëm në ndejat e tij të pijes. Ndonjëherë e hipte në kalë dhe e dërgonte në vrapim. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 196; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 77.
*********** 70. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 5; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 183.
*********** 71. al-Nasaih al-kafjah, f. 72, treguar nga Kitab al-ahdath.
*********** 72. Jakubi, vëll. II, ff. 199 dhe 210; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f 186; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, ff. 33 dhe 35.
*********** 73. al-Nasaih al-kafjah, ff. 72-73.
*********** 74. al-Nasaih al-kafjah, ff. 58, 64, 77-78.
*********** 75. Shih Kur'anin, IX, 100.
*********** 76. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 216; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 190, Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, 64 dhe histori të tjera.
*********** 77. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 223; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 192; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 78.
*********** 78. Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 124; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 192; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 81.
*********** 79. Valid ibën Jazidi; i zënë ngoje në Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 73.
*********** 80. Valid ibën Jazidi; i zënë ngoje në Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 228.
*********** 81. Muxham al-buldan, Jakut Hamaviu, Bejrut, 1957.
*********** 82. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, ff. 217-219; Jakubi, vëll. II, f. 66.
*********** 83. Buhar al-anvar, vëll. XII, dhe burime të tjera shiite.
*********** 84. Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 84.
*********** 85. Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 79; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 208, dhe histori të tjera.
*********** 86. Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 86; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 268.
*********** 87. Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 86; Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. III, f. 270.
*********** 88. Jakubi, vëll. III, ff. 91-96; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 212.
*********** 89. Abul-Fida, vëll. II, f. 6.
*********** 90. Jakubi, vëll. III, f. 198; Abul-Fida, vëll. I, f. 33.
*********** 91. Bihar al-anvar, vëll. XII, mbi jetën e Imamit Jafar al-Sadikut.
*********** 92. al-Aghani nga Abul-Faraxh Isfahaniu, Kajro, 1345-51, tregimi për urën e Bagdatit.
*********** 93. al-Aghani, tregimi i Aminit.
*********** 94. Abul-Fida dhe histori të tjera.
*********** 95. al-Hadarat al-islamijah nga Adam Mezi, Kajro, 1366, vëll. I, f. 97.
*********** 96. Muruxh al-dhahab, vëll. IV, f. 373; al-Milal val-nihal nga Shahristani, Kajro, 1368, vëll. I, f. 254.
*********** 97. Abu;l-Fida, vëll. II, f. 63 dhe vëll. III, f. 50.
*********** 98. Shih historitë e al-Kamil nga Ibën Athiri, Kajro, 1348; Raudat al-safa; dhe Habib al-sijar nga Kvand Miri, Teheran, 1333.
*********** 99. Po aty.
*********** 100. Po aty.
*********** 101. Po aty.
*********** 102. Rajhanat al-adab nga Muhamed Ali Tabrizi, Teheran, 1326, vëll. II, f. 365, dhe shumicën e veprave mbi biografitë e njerëzve të famshëm.
*********** 103. Rajhanat al-adab, vëll. II, f. 380. 
*********** 104. Raudat al-safa, Habib al-sijar dhe të tjera.
*********** 105. Tarikh-ialam araj-iabbasi nga Iskandar Bajku, Teheran, 1334, hixhrit.
*

----------


## Hattabi

*Lidhja midis Çifutëve dhe Shiave*


[Një vështrim mbi ngjashmëritë në akijden e Shiave Rafidij me Çifutët dhe të Krishterët]1
Nga Xhemal Ibn Furajhan el-Harithi

Falënderimi i takon vetëm Allahut dhe selami dhe salati qofshin mbi atë, pas të cilit nuk ka profet tjetër. E më pas:

Këto janë shkurtimisht disa çështje që kanë të bëjnë me akijden e Rafidave2 dhe ngjashmërisë së tyre me Çifutët dhe me të Krishterët, bashkë me thëniet e njerëzve të dijes, të cilët janë të mirinformuar rreth gjendjes së tyre.

*Të gënjyerit është pjesë e fesë së Shiave Rafidij:*

Tranmetohet nga Asim Ibn Bahdele, i cili ka thënë:"I thashë Hasenit, të birit të Aliut: Shiat pretendojnë se Aliu do të kthehet. Ai tha: Kanë gënjyer këta gënjeshtarë. Sikur ta kishim ditur këtë gjë, gratë e tij nuk do të ishin martuar dhe ne nuk do ta kishim ndarë trashëgiminë e tij."3

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije (v.728H), Allahu e mëshiroftë, ka thënë:"Vërtet, njerëzit që kanë dije rreth teksteve, transmetimeve dhe zinxhirit të transmetimit kanë rënë në një mendje se Rafidat janë gënjeshtarët më të djallëzuar nga të gjitha grupet e tjera. Gënjeshtra është një gjë e vjetër mes tyre. Për këtë arsye, Imamët e Islamit e kanë kuptuar ndryshimin e tyre, nëpërmjet të gënjyerit e vazhdueshëm."

Ebu Hatim er-Razij (v.277H) ka thënë: E dëgjova Junus Ibn Abdul-Ala duke thënë: Ashhab Ibn Abdul-Azijz ka thënë: Malik (v.179H) u pyet për Rafidat dhe ai tha: Mos u flisni dhe mos transmetoni prej tyre, sepse ata gënjejnë. Dhe Ebu Hatim tha: Hermelah na transmetoi duke thënë: E dëgjova Shafiun (v.204H) duke thënë: Nuk kam parë ndonjë duke dëshmuar që të jetë i më i keq sesa Rafidat.

Dhe Mumel Ibn Ihab ka thënë: Dëgjova Jezid Ibn Harun (v.206H) duke thënë: Transmetimet e çdo personi të bidatit mund të shkruhen, për sa kohë që ai nuk thërret për në të (për në bidat), përveç Rafidave, sepse ata janë gënjeshtarë."4

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije ka thënë gjithashtu: Kurse Rafidat, bidati i tyre doli nga devijimi dhe kufri, dhe mbështetja mbi gënjeshtrën është shumë e përhapur mes tyre. Dhe ata e pohojnë vetë këtë gjë kur thonë: Feja jonë është takije. Dhe ajo është kur njëri prej tyre thotë diçka me gjuhën e tij, e cila është në kundërshtim me atë që gjendet në zemrën e tij. Kjo është gënjeshtër dhe hipokrizi. Dhe ata pretendojnë bashkë me këtë se ata janë besimtarët, duke i përjashtuar nga Feja të tjerët që nuk janë si ata. Dhe ata i përshkruajnë Sahabët me kufr dhe me hipokrizi. Për shkak të kësaj, ata janë ashtu siç është thënë: Ajo më akuzoi me sëmundjen që e kishte vet dhe ia mbathi.

Prandaj, asgjë nuk është më afër hipokrizisë dhe kufrit nga ana e jashtme e sjelljes në Islam sesa ata. Dhe nuk ka ndonjë grup tjetër, brenda të cilit të gjenden kaq shumë qafira dhe munafikë sesa mund të gjenden midis tyre. Dhe kjo duke patur parasysh ekstremistët nga mesi i Nusejrive dhe qafirët nga Ismailitë dhe të ngjashmit si puna e tyre".5

Dhe Ibn Tejmija ka thënë gjithashtu: Nuk është parë ndonjëherë ndonjë grup nga grupet e bidatit dhe dalaletit që të jetë kaq i poshtër siç janë Rafidat, në lidhje me gënjimin ndaj të Dërguarit të Allahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe ngarkimit atij diçka të cilën ai nuk e ka thënë. Ata janë jashtëzakonisht të poshtër në të gënjyer. Dhe nëse ka mes tyre nga ata që nuk e dinë se ajo është gënjeshtër, atëherë ai (që nuk e di) vuan nga injoranca e tejskajshme, sikurse është thënë:

Nëse nuk e dije, atëherë është fatkeqësi,
E nëse e dije, atëherë fatkeqësia është më e madhe."

Imam Shafiij ka thënë: Nuk kam parë mes pasuesve të epsheve njerëz më të këqij për shpifje sesa Rafidat."7

Dhe Shejkhul-Islam Ibn tejmije ka thënë: Kurse sa për pretendimet e takijes dhe detyrimit, këto janë shenjat dalluese të medhhebit sipas tyre, domethënë, sipas Rafidave."8

*Përshkrimi që i ka bërë Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem) këtij grupi:*

Transmetohet nga Ibn Abbasi, radij-Allahu anhuma, i cili ka thënë: Isha me Profetin, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe Aliu ishte me të. Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, tha: O Ali! Do të jetë në Umetin tim një popull që do ti kalojë kufijtë në dashurinë për familjen time. Ata do të kenë një emër ofendues, ata do të quhen Rafida. Luftoji, sepse ata janë mushrikë."9

Ahmed Ibn Junus ka thënë: Vërtet, ne nuk e konsumojmë atë që është therur nga një Rafidij, sepse për mua ai është qafir."10

*Përse u quajtën Rafida:*

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije ka thënë: Ata u quajtën Rafida (refuzuesit) dhe u bënë Rafida (refuzues), kur dolën kundër Zejd Ibn Ali Ibn Husen në Kufa, gjatë kalifatit të Hishamit. Shiat e pyetën atë për Ebu Bekrin dhe për Umerin, kurse ai i respektoi ata, por një grup mes tyre e refuzuan këtë. Kështu që ai tha: Ju më refuzuat, ju më refuzuat! Kështu, ata u quajtën Rafida."11

*Sqarim në lidhje me ligësinë e Rafidave dhe armiqësia e tyre kundër Njerëzve më të mirë të Allahut dhe mbështetja që i japin ata mosbesimtarëve nga Çifutët dhe të Krishterët:*

Ka thënë Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije, Allahu e mëshiroftë, në librin e tij të begatshëm Minhaxhus-Sunne fij Nakd Kelamish-Shiah uel-Kaderije: Ka ardhur në Sahihun e Muslimit nga Aisha, radij-Allahu anha, se, kur Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, çohej për tu falur natën, thoshte: O Allah! Zoti i Xhibrilit, Mikailit dhe Israfilit, Krijuesi i qiejve dhe tokës, i Gjithëdijshmi i Gajbit (të Fshehtës) dhe të dukshmes! Ti gjykon mes robërve të Tu për atë të që kanë mosmarrëveshje mes veti. Udhëzomë, me lejen Tënde, tek ajo që është e vërteta, për të cilën ata kanë mosmarrëveshje. Vërtet, Ti udhëzon atë që do në Rrugën e Drejtë."12 Kështu, pra, kushdo që devijon nga Rruga e Drejtë, do të bëhet pasues i mendimit të tij dhe asaj që ia do nefsi atij.

Ata janë të mbytur nga injoranca dhe nga gjynahet, e të mos përmendim këtu Rafidat, sepse ata janë poseduesit më të mëdhenj të epsheve, injorancës dhe gjynaheve. Ata i armiqësojnë miqtë më të mirë të Allahut të Lartësuar pas Profetëve, ata nga mesi i të parëve të hershëm, si Muhaxhirët dhe Ensarët dhe të gjithë ata që i pasuan këta në mirësi, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me ta dhe qofshin ata të kënaqur me Allahun. Dhe ata formojnë aleanca me kufarët dhe me munafikët nga mesi i Çifutëve dhe të Krishterëve, dhe me mushrikët dhe grupet e ateistëve, si puna e Nusejrive dhe Ismailive, e me të tjerë prej grupeve të humbura.

Ke për ta kuptuar se sa herë që dy kundërshtarë nga Besimtarët dhe mosbesimtarët kanë konflikt në lidhje me Zotin e tyre, dhe njerëzit janë në mospajtim në lidhje me atë që kanë ardhur Profetët, saqë ka mes tyre që besojnë dhe ka mes tyre që mohojnë, pavarësisht nëse mospajtimi është në lidhje me thëniet apo veprat, siç janë betejat që ndodhën mes Muslimanëve dhe Ehli-Kitabëve dhe mushrikëve, atëherë do ti gjesh ata (Rafidat) ose shumicën prej tyre duke i ndihmuar mushrikët dhe Ehli-Kitabët kundër Muslimanëve, Njerëzit e Kuranit.

Po ashtu, njerëzit e kanë përjetuar këtë gjë prej tyre në më tepër se një rast, siç ishte rasti kur ata i ndihmuan Turqit dhe njerëzit e tjerë kundër njerëzve të Islamit në Khurasan, në Irak, në gadishullin Arabik, në Sham e në vende të tjera. Dhe ata i ndihmuan të Krishterët kundër Muslimanëve në Sham, në Egjipt dhe në vend të tjera, ku mes tyre pati përleshje. Dy nga incidentet më të mëdha ishin ato që ndodhën katërqind dhe shtatëqind vjet pas ardhjes së Islamit, kur Turqit kufarë mbërritën në tokat Islame dhe vranë një numër Muslimanësh, që vetëm Zoti i njerëzimit e di se sa ishte numri i tyre. Ata (Rafidat) ishin njerëzit me armiqësinë më të madhe kundër Muslimanëve dhe në përkrahjen e kufarëve. Po ashtu, ndihma e tyre për Çifutët është një çështje e mirënjohur, aq sa njerëzit kanë filluar ti konsiderojnë ata si gomarët e Çifutëve."13

*Si i ngjajnë Rafidat Çifutëve dhe të Krishterëve:*

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije vazhdon më tej: Për këtë arsye, mes tyre (Rafidave) dhe Çifutëve ka ngjashmëri në ligësi, në ndjekjen e epsheve dhe në sjelljet e tjera të Çifutëve. Dhe mes tyre (Rafidave) dhe të Krishterëve ka ngjashmëri në ekstremizëm, në injorancë dhe në sjelljet e tjera e të Krishterëve. Ata u ngjajnë Çifutëve nga njëra anë dhe u ngjajnë të Krishterëve nga një anë tjetër, dhe njerëzit nuk kanë rreshtur së përshkruari ata (Rafidat) me të tilla cilësi.

Dhe më i dituri rreth tyre nga njerëzit është esh-Shabij (v.103H) dhe Dijetarët e Kufas. Vërtet, transmetohet nga esh-Shabij se ai ka thënë: Nuk kam parë njerëz më idiotë sesa Shiat. Nëse do të ishin shpezë, do të ishin huta14; nëse do të ishin bagëti, ata do ishin qenë e gomarë. Pasha Allahu, sikur tu kisha kërkuar që ta mbushnin këtë shtëpi me ar, me qëllim që të shpifja për Aliun, ata do ta kishin bërë këtë. Pasha Allahun, unë kurrë nuk do të shpif për të.

Dhe Ebu Hafs Ibn Shahin transmetoi në një libër të vyer për Sunetin nga Malik Ibn Magul, i cili tha: esh-Shabij më tha: Po ju paralajmëroj kundër të devijuarve, dhe më të këqijtë prej tyre janë Rafidat. Ata nuk hyjnë në Islam nga shpresa apo nga frika, porse ata hyjnë nga urrejtja dhe nga gjynahet kundër njerëzve të Islamit. Vërtet, Aliu, radij-Allahu anhu, i dogji ata në zjarr dhe i dëboi në toka të ndryshme. Prej tyre ishte Abdullah Ibn Seba, një Çifut prej Çifutëve, i cili u dëbua në një vendkalim me hark dhe Abdullah Ibn Jessar, që u dëbua për në Detin Kaspik.

Ajo që dëshmon për këtë është se sprova e Rafidave është njësoj si sprova e Çifutëve. Çifutët thonë se prijësi nuk mund të jetë askush, përveçse nga familja e Davudit alejhis-selam, dhe Rafidat thonë se Imamati nuk është i saktë, përveç nëse ai është nga pasardhësit e Aliut, radij-Allahu anhu. Dhe Çifutët thonë se nuk ka Xhihad në rrugë të Allahut, derisa të vijë Dexh-xhalli dhe një shpatë të zbresë nga qiejt, dhe Rafidat thonë se nuk ka Xhihad në rrugë të Allahut, derisa të vijë Mehdiu dhe një thirrës të thërrasë nga qiejt. Dhe Çifutët e vonojnë Namazin, derisa të duken yjet. Po ashtu, Rafidat e vonojnë Akshamin, derisa të duken yjet. Dhe ka ardhur në hadith nga Profeti, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, se ai ka thënë: Umeti im nuk do të pushojë së qeni në fitre (natyrshmëri), për aq kohë që ata nuk do ta vonojnë Akshamin, derisa të duken yjet."15

Çifutët largohen pak nga Kibla dhe po kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët lëvizin para-mbrapa në Namaz dhe po kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët i zgjasin rrobat e tyre në Namaz dhe po kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët thonë se gratë nuk kanë idet16 dhe po kështu thonë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët e shtrembërojnë Teuratin dhe po njësoj Rafidat e shtrembërojnë Kuranin. Çifutët thonë se Allahu na ka obliguar pesëdhjetë Namaze dhe po kështu thonë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët nuk janë të sinqertë, kur i përshëndetin Besimtarët, dhe ata thonë es-samu alejkum, dhe sam është vdekja (domethënë ata thonë vdekja qoftë mbi ty). Rafidat thonë të njëjtën gjë. Çifutët nuk e hanë peshkun mace njësoj edhe Rafidat nuk e hanë këtë peshk. Çifutët nuk e pranojnë dhënien mesh mbi khufe (çorape prej lëkure) dhe as Rafidat nuk e pranojnë këtë. Çifutët e shpallin të lejuar pasurinë e të gjithë njerëzve dhe kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat. Vërtet, Allahu na ka njoftuar për ta në Kur'an kur thotë:

*Ata thonë: Nuk është turp e gabim për ne tu marrim pasurinë analfabetëve. Por ata flasin gënjeshtër ndaj Allahut duke qenë se e dinë.* [Ali-Imran, 3:75]

Dhe Rafidat bëjnë të njëjtën gjë. Çifutët ulen në Namaz me majat e kokave të tyre dhe kështu veprojnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët nuk ulen, derisa ti lëkundin kokat e tyre para e mbrapa shumë herë, duke i ngjasuar rukusë, dhe po kështu veprojnë edhe Rafidat. Çifutët e urrejnë Xhibrilin alejhis-selam dhe thonë Ai është armiku ynë mes Melaikeve. Po ashtu, Rafidat thonë se Xhibrili tradhtoi, duke ia dhënë shpalljen Muhamedit, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem.

Rafidat pajtohen me të Krishterët në një karakteristikë, e cila është e veçantë tek të Krishterët: gratë e tyre nuk kanë kontratë martese, ata martohen me to përkohësisht, vetëm për kënaqësi, dhe kështu bëjnë edhe Rafidat; ata martohen me mutah (martesë e përkohshme) dhe e shpallin atë të lejuar.

Çifutët dhe të Krishterët janë më të mirë se Rafidat nga njëri aspekt: Kur pyeten Çifutët: Kush janë njerëzit më të mirë në fenë tuaj? Ata përgjigjen: Shokët e Musait (alejhis-selam). Dhe kur pyeten të Krishterët: Kush janë njerëzit më të mirë në fenë tuaj? Ata thonë: Dishepujt e Isait (alejhis-selam). Dhe kur pyeten Rafidat: Kush janë njerëzit më të këqij në fenë tuaj? Ata thonë: Shokët e Muhamedit (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem).

Ata u urdhëruan që të kërkojnë falje për ta ndërsa ata i mallkuan. Kështu që shpata do të mbetet e ngritur kundër tyre, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. Asnjë flamur nuk ngrihet për ta, nuk do të qëndrohet në vend për ta, nuk do të bashkohet fjala për ta dhe thirrjes së tyre nuk i duhet përgjigjur. Thirrja e tyre është e pajustifikueshme, fjala e tyre është në mospajtim të ndërsjellët dhe tubimet e tyre janë të ndara. Sa herë që ata ndezin zjarrin për luftë, ai shuhet nga Allahu.

Ebu Asim Khashish Ibn Asram transmetoi në librin e tij, dhe Ebu Amr et-Talamanki transmetoi nëpërmjet rrugës së tij në librin e tij që flet për usulet (parimet bazë) se Ebu Asim ka thënë: Ahmed Ibn Muhamed dhe Abdul-Uarithu Ibn Ibrahim na njaftoi: Sindi Ibn Sulejman el-Farisi na njoftoi: Abdullah Ibn Xhafer er-Rakij na njoftoi: nga Abdu-Rrahman Ibn Malik Ibn Magul, nga babi i tij i cili ka thënë: I thashë Amir esh-Shabij: Përse i ke refuzuar këta njerëz, pasi ti ke qenë më parë prijës mes tyre? Ai tha: Pashë se ata i ndryshojnë kushtet për të zëvendësuar një mangësi."17

*Shirku sipas Rafidave i ngjan Shirkut të Çifutëve dhe të Krishterëve:*

Ibn Tejmije, rahimehullah, ka thënë: Dhe Islami ngrihet mbi dy parime bazë: [1] se ne nuk adhurojmë askënd tjetër përveç Allahut; [2] dhe ne e adhurojmë Atë me çdo gjë që ka ligjëruar Ai, ne nuk e adhurojmë Atë me bidate.

Të Krishterët i braktisën këto dy parime bazë dhe kështu bënë edhe bidatçinjtë nga ky Umet, siç janë Rafidat e të tjerë përveç tyre. Gjithashtu, të Krishterët pretendojnë se dishepujt që e pasuan Mesian janë më të mirë se Ibrahimi dhe Musa (alejhimes-selam) dhe të tjerët, përveç dy prej nga Profetët dhe Pejgamberët, dhe ata pretendojnë se dishepujt janë të dërguarit, të cilët Allahu i lejoi që të flasin, sepse ata thonë se Mesia është Allahu dhe ata thonë, gjithashtu, se Mesia është biri i Allahut.


Rafidat i bëjnë dymbëdhjetë imamët më të mirë sesa selefët nga mesi i Muhaxhirëve dhe Ensarëve. Dhe shumica e Rafidave thonë se ata (dymbëdhjetë imamët) janë më të mirë sesa Profetët, sepse ata besojnë se dymbëdhjetë imamët janë të hyjnizuar (ilahijat). Po ashtu, të krishterët besojnë të njëjtën gjë për Mesian.


Të Krishterët thonë se Feja duhet të sanksionohet/ të miratohet nga priftërinjtë dhe nga murgjit. Kështu që çdo gjë që do të konsiderohet e lejuar prej tyre, është e lejuar, dhe çdo gjë që ata do ta konsiderojnë të ndaluar, është e ndaluar, dhe feja është çdo gjë që do të ligjërojnë ata. Dhe Rafidat pretendojnë se Feja duhet të sanksionohet nga imamët. Kështu që çdo gjë që ata do ta konsiderojnë të lejuar, është e lejuar, dhe Feja është çdo gjë që do të ligjërojnë ata.

Kurse sa për ata që hyjnë në mendimet më ekstreme të Shiave, siç janë Ismailitë, ata që thonë se udhëheqësi dhe imamët janë hyjnorë, dhe ata thonë se Muhamed Ibn Ismail e shfuqizoi Sheriatin e Muhamed Ibn Abdullahut (i Dërguari i Allahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem), dhe të tjera deklarata ekstreme mes Rafidave, atëherë këta janë më të këqijtë sesa shumica e kufarëve nga Çifutët, nga të Krishterët dhe nga mushrikët. Dhe ata i atribuohen Shiave dhe kapen pas medhhebit të tyre.18

*Ekstremizmi i Shiave për Familjen e Profetit:*

Shejkhul-Islam Ibn Tejmije, rahimehullah, ka thënë: "Rafidat pretendojnë se janë dymbëdhjetë të pagabueshëm nga gjithfarë gabimi dhe gjynahu. Dhe ata e konsiderojnë këtë si pjesë themelore (usul) të Fesë. Dhe dijetarët ekstremistë mes tyre thonë se ueliu (miku i Allahut) është i ruajtur dhe Profeti është i pagabueshëm. Madje, edhe nëse shumë prej tyre nuk e thonë këtë me gjuhët e tyre, gjendja e tyre është si puna e atij që beson se dijetari dhe ueliu janë të përsosur, pa të meta. Vërtet, ata kanë kaluar në të tilla ekstreme për sa i përket dy grupeve (dijetarëve dhe eulijave  miqtë e Allahut), saqë disa prej tyre i kane dhënë statusin apo pozitën e Profetit, sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe madje më të mirë se ai. Dhe sikur të ishte çështja që ata të shkonin më tej, ata do tu kishin dhënë njëfarë hyjnizimi (ilahijat).

Dhe e gjithë kjo është nga devijimi i xhahilijetit (kohët e injorancës para-Islamike), i cili i ngjan devijimit të të Krishterëve, sepse të Krishterët i kalojnë kufijtë sa i përket Mesias, priftërinjve dhe murgjve. Allahu i ka qortuar ashpër për këtë gjë në Kur'an dhe e bëri këtë një mësim për ne, që të mos ecim në rrugën e tyre. Për këtë arsye, prijësi i bijve të Ademit (alejhis-selam) ka thënë: Mos më lavdëroni mua ashtu sikurse të Krishterët e lavdërojnë Isain, të birin e Merjemes (alejhis-selam). Unë jam veç një rob, kështu që thoni: robi i Allahut dhe i Dërguari i Tij."19 Fundi i fjalëve të Ibn Tejmijes.20

Kjo është një përmbledhje e shkurtër nga libri i cili do të dalë së shpejti, inshaAllah, që do të arrijë përafërsisht pesëdhjetë faqe.

_Dhe salati dhe selami i Allahut qoftë mbi Profetin tonë Muhamed, mbi Familjen dhe mbi Shokët e tij._

----------


## SHEMSHIR

Boll  po mundohesh me luftu,  por  kot,  veq  sa  vjen  e  del e drejta neshe  ,e gjth  aj krim qe  ekeni bër  tash po dalin ne sheshm dhe  s e strofulla  e juaj  ka  nis e  e kalbet, dhe se  vetem ato  bjeshk ju kan mbetur, sa  i trash  je,  e  dhe  kafiret e  kan kuptuar se  qfar    masakra  pasket  bër  mbi familjen  e  Ehlibejti.dhe  nuk  turpërphesh  ose  te  pendohesh,  por  mundohesh  qe  me shpifje  ti mshef  krimet!   kot  e ki  o  Munafik!! nuk shko gjithmon  keshtu,  ekeni pas  kur  e keni  pas  ishit te  pasur  duke  u rrembyer  pasurin e muslmanve, por tash  nukpo ju  hecin  pallavrat mo



nuk  e di  Hattab s e kush po  dan me dal  Rrafidi  lexo me kujdes,  nga  dijetrte  juaj  te  menqur  qe  ikeni,  qa te  menqur kan qen saqe  nuk kan  dit te loxhikojn ne at koh,de sa tash po  dalin  ne shesh.



__________________________________________________  ______
The Nasibis attack on the Prophet[saww]



The Nasibis Fatwa that the Prophet (s) was a Kaffir (God forbid!)


The famous Sunni scholar Fakhruddin al Razi writes:

"Some Nasibis believe that in the beginning the Prophet (saws) was a Kaffir. Then Allah (swt) guided him and made him a Prophet. Allamah Qalbee says, "This verse that you were saved means that he was misguided, the Kaffir people had made him a Kaffir. Then Allah (swt) guided him to the path of Tauheed. Allamah Sudi states that the Prophet (saws) followed the faith of his Kaffir people for forty years".
 Tafsir al Kabir by Fakhradin al Razi, page 424 Volume 8 paragraph 30

It is about this same Sudi, that Shah Abdul Aziz comments that:

"Sudi Kabeer who wrote "Mothabeen wa saqaat" was an Ahl'ul Sunnah scholar who was a trustworthy pious predecessor".
"Taufa Ithna Ashari" by Shah Abdul Aziz Dehlavi, page 30

Trustworthy pious predecessor means he was amongst those that the Nasibis would call the Salaf who they venerate. Its widely known fact that the obvious if from Allah (swt) /the hidden is from Shaythan and this applies to the Nasibi Ulema. Do not be fooled by their long beards nor fear their kaffir Fatwas on the Shi'as because they are the illiterate fools who have disrespected the Prophet through their absurd research. Their DNA is made up of Kufr; they are so quick at passing kufr Fatwas they even pass them on the Prophet (s). These Nasibis that have no shame at attacking the Prophet, will naturally have no qualms about attacking the Shi'a. In the same way these verdicts don't harm the Prophet their verdicts don't harm the Shi'a either.

The main accusation is we curse the Sahaba hence we are kaffir we say that these Nawasib curse the Prophet and hence are kaffir. If the world makes these Fatwas the foundation of Islam then no Muslim will remain on the earth, because no sect / religion / scholar / leader not even the Prophet (s) evades their Takfir Fatwas.


The Nasibis Kufr Fatwa - that the Prophet (s)'s parents were Kaffir (God forbid)


For this section we have referred to a number of authentic Sunni works.

Sahih al Muslim page 360, Volume 1 Kitab "Janaiz"
Sunan Ibn Majah, Bab Majah fi ziyarata kubul mushrikeen
Sunan Nasai, page 9 Chapter 4 "Ziyarathul Kaboor"
Sunan Abu Daud, Volume 3 page 218 "Kitab al Janaiz"
Sunan al Kubra, page 76 Bab "Ziyarthul Kaboor"
Mishkat Sharif Volume 1, page 139 Bab "Ziyarathul Kaboor"
Musnad Abi Awana page 99 Volume 1 Bab "La yad khul al Jannatha al nufs masala"
Musnad Abi Hanifa page 105
Musnad Imam Ahmad and Abdullah bin Masud, page 297 Volume 5
Sharra Fiqa Akbar by Mullah Ali Qari page 128
Kitab Fatawi, Maulana Abdul Hai page 84
Kitab Tafsir ibn Kathir page 394, commentary on the verse Tauba Chapter 6
Tafsir Khazain page 129 verse Tauba verse 115
Tafsir Kabir by Fakhradin Radhi page 315 Chapter 6 Surah "Shaurah"
Tafsir Rul al Maani page 11 Surah Tauba verse 115
Tafsir Ghraib ul Qur'an page 30 Chapter 5 Ayat 115
Tafsir Mazzari page 306 Chapter 4
Tafsir Durre Manthur page 184 Chapter 3 verse Tauba
Kitab Naudi Sharra Muslim, page 214, Chapter 1
Kitab Murqat Sharra Mishkat, page 113 Chapter 4 "al Kaboor"
Tafsir Fattah al Qadeer page 392, Chapter 3 Surah Tauba verse 151
Tarikh Khamees page 230 Chapter 1 Dhikr Aaya al Buya
Muradhij ul Nubuwwa Section 3 Chapter 4, Part 21 page 179
Siratthul Halabiyya, page 82 Chapter 1 "Wafat walida a Nabi"
Sirathun Nabawiyya page 239, Chapter 1 "Lum yuziu Islam abwiyya"
Al Bidayah wa al Nihaya page 281, Volume 4 "Raza al Nabi"

In Sharra Fiqa Akbar we read that the Prophet (s) parents died Kaffirs (God forbid). This is the Fatwa of the Imam of the Deobandi Nasibis, elevated as a great man! These Nasibis are in fact swearing at the Prophet (s) because to swear at his parents is tantamount to swearing at him.
 Sharrah Al Fiqah'al Akbar, page 130

The greatest insult that one can hurl at a fellow Muslim is to accuse his parents of apostasy. There is no doubt that if such a comment were made to the Nasibi on the street he would react violently. The reaction if of course natural, it is a personal attack, for an insult on them is in turn an insult on him - and the violent reaction is so as to defend their honour as well as his own. This is how they would react if this allegation was aimed at them - and yet these same Nasibis have no shame whatsoever in declaring that the Prophet's parents were kaffir. What explanation will they provide to for uttering such obscenity on the Day of Judgement?

According the Nasibis / Wahabis if someone disrespects the Prophet's Sahaba he's a kaffir, what fatwa should we pass on those that have issued takfir against the parents of Rasulullah? Imam Abu Hanifa is your Imam and declares the Prophet (s)'s parents' kaffir hence calling Shi'as kaffir is not surprising.


The Nasibis leader's Fatwas that the Prophets parents were Kaffir


When confronted by the faithful about this belief they side track or remain silent, but the book of the Nasibis are not silent, and their Imam Ibn Taymeeya writes the following from his cursed hands:

"The Prophet's parents are in hell and he was forbidden from asking for their forgiveness".
 Ikhthaza us Sirathul Mustaqim by Ibn Taymeeya, page 401 (Arabic)
"Ikhthaza us Sirathul Mustaqim" by Ibn Taymeeya, Urdu translation by M. Hamid Fakeeh page 401

Ibn Kathir another devotee of Mu'awiya writes:

"Why can't the Prophet's parents and grandparents be in Hell? They were idol worshippers and died with that faith yet this did not effect the Prophets lineage because a Kaffirs marriage is valid"

Ibn Kathir makes efforts in both his books referred (see his footnote 21) to prove the Prophet (s)'s parents were kaffir (unsuccessfully). How can the poor Shi'a survive from takfir when the parents of our beloved Prophet (s) are not even protected from such blasphemy?


Fakhradin Radhi's kufr Fatwa on the Prophets parents


Another scholar Radhi in his Tafsir al Kabir writes:

"The Shi'as believe the Prophet's parents were momins and they have relied on this verse and we believe that according to the companions they were kaffir".

It is interesting that Radhi admits that the belief of his school is in line with the opinion of the Sahaba, rather than the verdict in the Qur'an and the testimony of the Ahl'ul bayt (as). At the forefront of those that have declared the Prophets parents kaffir are Imams Abu Hanifa, Radhi, Ibn Taymiyyah and Ibn Kathir. 

To counter this we present the writings of Allamah al Hafidh Jalaladeen Suyuti and Qadhi Ibn Arabi:

"Whoever declares the Prophets parents to be 'Kaffir' is hell bound and cursed". 
"Manifa fi abbaya Shareefa" by Allamah al Hafidh Jalaladeen Suyuti
"Risala Turzul Imama" by Qadhi Ibn Arabi


Another Nasibi attack on the parents


Imam Muslim in Sahih (see footnote 21 in Sahih Muslim); writes the following:

Abu Hurayra states that once the Prophet visited his mothers grave and cried profusely so much so that those with him did likewise, he said I asked my Lord if I could pray for my mothers salvation this was denied me" 

This is the high-ranking second of the Sihah Sittah, most authentic after al-Bukhari. It declares that the Prophet (s)'s parents were kaffir, Suyuti said those who say this are cursed, the Wahabis call each other kaffirs, if the enemies of the Sahaba are kaffir enemies of the Prophet are even more cursed.


The Nasibis further slander on the Prophets parents


In Mukhat Sharra Mishkat we read from the pen of Mullah Ali Qari:

"The Prophet went to the grave of his Kaffir mother because he wanted to show the importance to the Ummah of a mother, despite her kaffir status, he prayed for her forgiveness"

It is curious the Nasibis regard those that insult the Prophet (s) as Imams.


Another Fatwa on the Prophets parents being in hell


Mullah Moin Kashafi revered by the Sufis in his Ma'arij Chapter "Mi'raaj" he writes:

"The Prophet states on the night of mi'raj I was near hell and saw a man and woman burning. I inquired from the person in charge of Hell, 'Who is this?' The reply was 'I am ashamed to introduce them to you, you ask them' he (The Prophet) asked the woman said 'don't you recognise us? I am your mother Aminah and this is Abdullah your father. Thousands have been saved by your intercession but not your parents', the Prophet heard this was saddened and tears filled his eyes a voice came from the hidden 'Either save the Ummah or save your parents' the Prophet chose the Ummah and left his parents to the decree of Allah".
Ma'arijj by Mullah Moin Kashafi Chapter "Miraaj"

Can we rely on kufr Fatwas made by these individuals that insult the Prophet (s) question his faith as a child and insult his parents?


Shi'a belief about the Prophet (s)'s parents


The Shi'a book Usul by al-Kafi records the following:

"Imam Ja'far (as) said the Prophet (s) said that Gabriel came to him and said, "Oh beloved of God, Allah showers his blessings on you. The fire of hell has been made haram on your male lineage from whence came your light and that womb that carried you and that lap from which you was raised. Male lineage means your father Abdullah and his ancestors and womb is that of your mother Aminah and lap refers to that of your Uncle Abu Talib"
Usul, by al Kafi Chapter 1 "Mawalid Nabi" page 247

The Nasibis believe that the Prophet (s)'s parents were kaffir we believe that they were momin and are in heaven.


Nasibis attack on the Prophets lineage


The Sunni scholar Ibn Qutaybah in Al Maarif on page 20 of his "Dhikr Ansab ai Arab" writes:

"Kannanah is the son of Khuzayma and he married his father's wife, her name was Barra binte Murr, their son Nazar was born from them".

Rasulullah comes from the lineage of Nazar. Ibn Qutaybah is a renowned adherent of the Sahaba, and yet a clear blasphemer. These people accuse the Shi'a of disrespecting the Sahaba our answer is clear, what of Nasibi / Wahabis who accuse the Prophet's lineage of incest?


The Nasibis defamation of the Holy Prophet (s)


As part their propaganda campaign the common lie spread by the Nasibi is that we believe that we elevate Imam Ali (as)'s virtue above those possessed by the Prophet (s). When saying so they pay no notice to the rank that we given the infallible Prophet in our books. When the Nasibi make the comparison they do so next to their deviant blasphemous depiction that lowers the position of the Prophet (s) to that of an ordinary man on the street going about his daily business. It is the Shi'a alone that believe that the Prophets (S) were infallible in all regards. We are proud to believe that the Holy Prophet (s) was free from error, whose obedience is unconditional. Curiously the Nasibis attack us for adhering to this belief! This is what their Imam Ibn Taymeeya writes:

"The view that the Prophets were protected from major sins (kabaa'ir) but not from minor sins (saghaa'ir) is the view of the majority of the scholars of Islam and all the sects? It is also the view of the majority of the scholars of Tafseer and hadeeth, and of the fuqaha'. Nothing was reported from any of the Salaf, Imams, Sahaba, Taabi'een or the successive generation that does not agree with this view...Most of the reports from the majority of scholars state that they were not infallible with regard to minor mistakes, but they were not allowed to persist in them; they do not say that this could never happen at all. The first suggestion that they were completely infallible came from the Rafidi, who say that they are so infallible that they could never make any mistake even by way of forgetfulness and misunderstanding". 
Majmoo' al-Fataawaa, by Ibn Taymeeya Volume 4 pages 319 -320

The Nasibi belief in the Prophet (s) is the sort of belief that Salman Rushdie would be proud of. Suffice it to say they believe that the Seal of all Prophets would urinate whilst standing up(1) sleep with nine wives in one night(2) fondle his wives during their periods(3) mistakenly lead the prayers whilst Junub (in an impure state) (4), forget the number of rakaats that he had prayed(5) was affected by witchcraft(6) and was unsure as to would happen to him on the Day of Judgement(7).
"Sahih al Bukhari", Arabic-English, translated by Dr Muhsin Khan
1. Volume 1 hadith number 225
2. Volume 1 hadith number 165
3. Volume 1 hadith number 298
4. Volume 1 hadith number 682
5. Volume 7 hadith number 661
6. Volume 2 hadith number 334

This is what these self declared defenders of the Sunnah want us to believe is the position of our beloved Prophet (s) or should we state a lack of one. How are we going to invite non-Muslims to Islam when we have Nasibis propagating filth like this? If a Kaffir interested in Islam read these types of accounts would his respect for the Prophet (s) increase or decrease? With this pathetic Nasibi position let us now delve in to the rank they give to the Prophet (s).


The Nasibi fatwa that Rahmat Lil Alameen is not an exclusive title for the Holy Prophet (s)


We have in the previous chapter highlighted the beliefs that the Nasibis hold about the Prophet (s) the mercy of mankind, the greatest of Allah (swt)'s creations. Of interest is the fact that these Nasibis don't even apply much significance to this sacred title bestowed on Rasulullah (s) in the Qur'an. The prominent Nasibi the late Rashid Ahmad Gangohi delivers this fatwa:

"The title Rahmatul Lil 'Aalameen (Mercy to all the Worlds) is not an exclusive attribute of the Holy Prophet (Sallal Laahu 'Alaihi Wa Sallam). Other saintly persons also can be called Rahmatul Lil 'Aalameen".
 Fataawa Rasheediyah, by Rashid Ahmad Gangohi, 218

Is there anything more insulting than this? To state that a title Allah (swt) bestows on his beloved can also be held by fallible human beings like us!


Nasibi attack on Rasulullah (s)'s knowledge


Deobandi Nasibi Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi commenting on Rasulullah's knowledge of the unseen states:

"The knowledge of the unseen that was possessed by Rasulullah (s) is nothing special it is just like that possessed by madmen and animals"
Hifzul Iman, by Maulana Ashraf Ali Thavi page 8

With comments such as these one wonders why the Muslims were so outraged by the comments of Salman Rushdie. Here we have a Deobandi scholar equating Rasulullah's Ilm ai Ghayb to animals and lunatics. Had a Christian missionary written this it would not have been as bad, after all they don't believe in Rasulullah's Prophethood and will hence seek to play down any of the miracles he possessed. Unusually we are here presented by a Deobandi Mullah seeking to cast doubts on Rasulullah's knowledge of the unseen in effect suggesting that it means nothing. Perhaps the Deobandis could elaborate and tell us how many mad men and animals had foretold future events such as wars, famine and the coming of Imam Mahdi (as).


The Nasibi belief to think about the Prophet (s) during prayers lowers you to the status of a donkey


This is what the high ranking Nasibis Shah Ismail Shaheed and Sayyid Ahmad Shaheed write:

"If fornication comes into your mind whilst offering Salat it is better to think about having sex with your wife. If you think about anyone during prayers, even about the Prophet, then you are worse than a donkey".
 Siratul Mustaqim, page 169 by Sayyid Ahmed Shaheed & Shah Ismail Shaheed, Maktaba Salafiyya, Lahore

Does thinking about the Prophet (s) reduce an individual to a donkey? Would anyone with sincere love for the Prophet (s) hold such an opinion? Salat is undoubtedly for Allah (swt) alone - but to suggest that to lapse and think about the Prophet reduces one's status to that of a farmyard animal is the type of comparison that is only fitting, having been uttered by those Shah Abdul Aziz had compared to animals.


The Nasibi fatwa that Shaythan can take the form of the Prophet (s)


This is the filth written by Ibn Taymeeya:

"Angels cannot help the people, but Shaytan can by appearing in human form, sometimes he can take the form of Ibrahim, Esau, Prophet Muhammad, Khizr..."
 Al Waseela, by Ibn Taymeeya, translated into Urdu by Ehsan Ali Zaheer page 41, (Idara Tarjamun ul Sunna - Sheeysh Muhall)

The Nasibis readily accuse others of being deceived by the devil and yet their Imam believes that the Devil can deceive the people by appearing as the Prophet (s).


The Nasibi fatwa that Shaythan fears Hadhrath Umar and not the Holy Prophet (s)


In Ahl'ul Sunnah's authentic Mishkat al Masabih we read:

"The Prophet returned from one of the Holy Wars. When he came back a black girl came and said 'O Apostle of Allah! I have taken a vow that if Allah takes you back sound I shall beat this Daf in your presence with a song. The Apostle said if you have taken a vow then beat, and if not, not. Then she began to beat. Abu Bakr entered while she was beating, Thereafter Ali entered while she was beating. Usman entered while she was beating. Thereafter when Umar entered, she threw the Daf under her buttock and sat on it. The Apostle of Allah replied O Umar the Devil certainly fears you. I was sitting and she was beating, then Ali entered and she was beating. Then Usman entered and she was beating. When you entered O Omar she threw down the Daf".
Mishkat al Masabih by Tabrizi, English translation by al Haj Maulana Fazlul Karim under the Chapter dealing with the virtues of Umar Volume 4 hadith 14

This is an alleged hadith that the Nasibis propagate to their followers. First and foremost it is haraam for a man to listen to a woman singing. The Nasibis are therefore suggesting that the Prophet (s) was indulging in a sin! Then the Nasibi would want us to believe that Hadhrath Umar was the hero of the hour who brought this activity to an end. Hadhrath Umar saved the Prophet (s) from the clutches of Shaytan - he had been taken in by the activity, as were Hadhrath Abu Bakr and Hadhrath Ali. There is no other interpretation possible the words of the Prophet "Only Shaytan is afraid of you" proves that Hadhrath Umar's rank is above that of the Prophet (s). Perhaps those that allege we view Imam Ali as better in rank than the Prophet (s) should stroke their long beards and ponder over this matter! Shaytan fear Hadhrath Umar - not the Holy Prophet (s)! What utter nonsense! But then Nasibi ideology is nonsense. They proudly relay flaws in the Prophet (s)'s character citing books - joyfully recollecting the filthy fabricated traditions that we have cited earlier. The Nasibi don't even flinch when they narrate these fairy tales - the fact that this is the type of filth can only best be described, as ammunition for Christian Missionaries does not bother them in the slightest! Highlighting the Prophet (s) alleged wrongs are tolerated and permissible, but to highlight flaws in the companions can never be tolerated - and makes you a kaffir! The Nasibi have more respect for the companions than they do the Holy Prophet (s) hence an even more absurd fatwa?. 


The Nasibi belief that Hadhrath Abu Bakr was superior to previous Prophets


The Indian Nasibi Maulana Muhammad Na'eem Lucknawi declares the following:

"Hadhrath Abu Bakr's superiority can not be matched by Musa or Esa".
Kitab ay Shahaadat by Maulana Muhammad Na'eem Lucknawi, Volume 2 page 11 (Kurzan Press Publishers)

Can you believe this! This coming from the Nasibis mock the Shi'as for believing that the position of the Prophet (s) designated Imam is superior to previous prophets. We of course are referring to the duty upon the Imam is greater and cite countless Sunni traditions proving that Hadhrath Esa (as) will pray Salat behind Imam Mahdi (as). Compare this to the belief of the Nasibis one that degrades the Prophet (s)'s life, believes that a stick is better than him, wants us to accept that Shaytan is scared of Hadhrath Umar and not the Prophet and that Hadhrath Abu Bakr is superior to previous Prophets!


The Nasibi substitution of the Kalima with the name of one of their Ulema


Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi (d. 1943) was a very famous leading Deobandi / Nasibi scholar from Pakistan. In his monthly magazine Al-Imdad he had the audacity to publish a letter written to him by one of his beloved Salafi adherents. This is what he wrote:

"I see in a dream that while reciting the Kalima, `There is no god but Allah, and Muhammad is the Messenger of Allah', I am using your name instead of 'Muhammad is the Messenger of Allah'. Thinking that I am wrong, I repeat the Kalima, but despite wishing in my heart to say it correctly, my tongue involuntarily says 'Ashraf Ali' instead of the Holy Prophet's name. .... When I wake up and remember my mistake in the Kalima, to make amends for the mistake I send blessings upon the Holy Prophet. However, I am still saying: 'O Allah, bless our master, prophet and leader Ashraf Ali', even though I am awake and not dreaming. But I am helpless, and my tongue is not in my control."
"Al-Imdad", issue for the month of Safar, by Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi 1336 A.H., circa 1918, page 35

Thanvi in his reply to the letter (also printed straight after) interprets the dream as follows:

"In this incident, it was intended to satisfy you that the one to whom you turn [for spiritual guidance, i.e. Ashraf Ali] is a follower of the Holy Prophet's example"
Al-Imdad, issue for the month of Safar, by Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi 1336 A.H., circa 1918, page 35

Is there anything more outrageous than this? The Nasibis love for his Master is such that he substitutes the name of the Prophet (s) with that of Maulana Thanvi. Rather than condemn his follower for this kufr act, Thanvi seeks to rationalise the dream in order to elevate his position to his audience. Would it not have been incumbent on Thanvi to put his follower in his place putting this dream down to a Devils deception? If a Nasibi scholar condones an action that takes you out of Islam, and fails to rebuke the perpetrator for this act, what religion are the Nasibis following? What is left of Islam and the finality of the Prophethood if a Nasibi can substitute the Shahada in preference of his teacher and yet this is not deemed kufr? What faith should anyone have in the Nasibi Ulema in light of this blasphemy?

----------


## albprofiler

> Deshmon mbar Elhu Suneti se ky eshte Shejhul Islam. Hiq kurgjo mos psat bo i mjafton vetem Mexhmual Fetava 37 vellime.
> 
> 
> Po normal se shijat e kan prejardhjen e qifutve ashtu siq e kan pagu jahudet per ta shkatrru Islamin. Kurse Aliu ( radiAllahu anhu ) i ka pasu 3 halifet e drejt, kurse ai ( radiAllahu anhu ) i ka kall per se gjalli ata qe shkun rreth shtepis se tij dhe than lebejke ja Ali.
> 
> 
> Jo perkundrazi ai e ka pasu Pejgamberin edhe 3 halifet e para te drejt, kurse i ka urrejt jehudet dhe krishteret dhe i ka luftu.
> 
>  Beso ashtu siq ka porosit Pejgamberi edhe si kan vepru 4 halifet e drejt, edhe siq e kan pasu sahabet, tabiinet edhe tabitabiinet.


Ti a kupton diçka ne postimin tim qe ta bera ty apo veç ja fut per hava.
Ai "sheikul islam " i joti po thote se shiat u shfaqen nga nje çifut ,kurse ne tjeter vend po thote se shiat paskan qene perkrahesit e pare te Imam Aliut.
Cila eshte e verteta . 
Lexo çarshafin tend qe e sjelle aty ku shkruhet shiat e pare .
Pra shiat e pare a jane perkrahesit e Imam Aliut apo jane grup i perbere nga ai çifuti i imagjinuar i ibni tejmijes.

Pse askush tjeter nuk e permend asnje çifut ne ate kohe perveç se ibni tejmijes.
Ibni tejmija ka ardh me qindra vjet mbas ketyre ngjarjeve.
Kete çifutin as nuk e permendin Imam Aliu ,Ajshja ,muawija ,buhariu ,muslimi ,kta kane qene shume ma afer ngjarjeve dhe nuk e paskan pare kete çifut e ibni tejmija e paska pare qindra vite mbas tyre;
Mjaft me rrena ai çifut eshte i imagjinuar nga ibni tejmija vetem per tjau lane fajin atyre.
Mos shpifni rrena se Imam Aliu ka djegur njerez me zjarr ,diçka çka ska bere Muhamedi a.s edhe ai nuk e bene.Edhe ksi haditha i kane shpif veçse ta barazojne Imam Aliun me disa "ashabe" tjere qe kane qene mizore.
Ne qofte se kane qene ashabet mizore Ehlibejti nuk eshte mizore

----------


## SHEMSHIR

> *Lidhja midis Çifutëve dhe Shiave*
> 
> 
> [Një vështrim mbi ngjashmëritë në akijden e Shiave Rafidij me Çifutët dhe të Krishterët]1
> Nga Xhemal Ibn Furajhan el-Harithi
> 
> Falënderimi i takon vetëm Allahut dhe selami dhe salati qofshin mbi atë, pas të cilit nuk ka profet tjetër. E më pas:
> 
> Këto janë shkurtimisht disa çështje që kanë të bëjnë me akijden e Rafidave2 dhe ngjashmërisë së tyre me Çifutët dhe me të Krishterët, bashkë me thëniet e njerëzve të dijes, të cilët janë të mirinformuar rreth gjendjes së tyre.
> ...


  un nuke  dij  hatab nga  te lind  kjo simpati ndaj  ibnu tejmijes  Mallku qoft!
  anuk e din ti  se  aj  ka  qen Kafir? a edin ti se ne suren "tevhid"  shka  thot??  lexo, nese nuk e din , ne te  ndihmojm dhe tta e perkthejm!  a din ti se nji njeri qe e  pershkruan Allahun, se  si  quhet? gjëja  qe paska  dor,sy,këmb,vesh, gjunjë, dhe se xhdo  xhymtyr  ja  ka pershkruar! dhe se e  ka  pershkruar  se ku  rrin, dhe kinse  qenka  i ulur ne  nji Fotele  te  art atje  mbi arsh,dhe po e  bartekan Melaiket!!!

Subhanallah !a nuk asht kja  Kufer! dhe se e  ka  pershkru se  sa  larg  gjindet  arshi,hehe   tejmije  ethmij, me  vezet  qe i la pas!!   i  paska  llogarit kilometrazhen  e  sodit ,me  karavane  deve,hehe dhe  e  ka  pershkru  se  persa mun de mrrij deri tek arshi. por  poe pengojka  nji  lum qe qenka  shum i xhat. dhe se  deri aty po mukja njeri me  shku siq  paska  than  tejmija, HAHAHAH


 qe  qfar  dijetra merr per  baz, dhe  i debon trashigimtaret  e pejgamerit qe  kan qen direkt  te  edukura nga  Profeti, dhe nga imam Aliu.(as) hej bre  aje  ne veti ti

a nuk e din  ti se  aj  vdiq ne burxhe te Egjiptit, nën akuzen  qe eka  fyer profetin!!

shpik  edhe nja  rren  siq e keni zakon!!

----------


## SHEMSHIR

QERBELAJA 

Ah e mjera unë Fatimja, si nuk mund të ju tregojë
Për hidhërimin që kam në zemër, për Husejnin unë vajtojë.
O ju njerëz sa ju kam dashur, unë dhe babi im Pejgamber
Sa shpejt na harruat dhe devijuat, e fëmijët e tan na maskruat.

Pasha Zotin, pasha të vërtetën, pasha ty që e njeh Ehli Bejtin
Çmund të ndien për Qerbelan, përveç lotit, mallit e dhimbjes për ta.
Çdo hor i paftyrë juve ju ka lënduar, barkun e Fatimes në mbrendi e helmuan.
Ia pren gjymtyrët Imamëve të Islamit, ia pren kokën e HUSEJN IMAMIT.

Ah Zejnebe motër, thoshte Imam Husejni, e lëshuam votrën dhe varrin e Pejgamberit.
Këtë natë kur dolëm nga qyteti Medines, u dridh toka përreth varrit të nënës Fatime.
Atë natë edhe hëna deshi të pëlciste, nga dhimbjet që ndjeu për birin e Murtezas
Atë natë edhe toka deshi të gëlltiste, mushrikët e mallkuar pjellën e Hindas.

Tërë natën hecën e pastaj u afruan, te shtëpia e Allahut mallin e larguan
Se babi i Hasanit Ali Murteza, nga mbrendia e Qabës kishte ardhur në këtë dynja.
Vajtonte Qabeja si fëmijë i dëshpruar, për trishtimin që ndjen për trimat e uruar.
Që për hatër të Muhamedit dhe për hirë të Mekes,
ja mësyn gyrbetit për në rrugën e Kufes.

Rruga e gjat për në fushen e Qerbelas, me zallin e nxehtë që diqte këmbët e Sukejnës
Vapa e madhe shkrumoi buzët e njoma, vajtonin dhe melaqet përmbi kokat tona.
Fjalët e Imam Husejnit jepnin gjallëri, menzi pritnin njerzit të takohen në ty o Perendi.
Andaj ia mësyen rruges së gyrbetit ,,Ta ruajn Islamin dhe shkollën e Ehli Bejtit.

Jezidët e munduan, pa mëshirë e pa rahmet, për një pik uji e dogjën foshnjene krejt
E në vend të ujit gjaku i Abdullahut u kullua mbi gjoksin e imam Husejnit u përqafua
Lumi Eufrat ofshan i tërbuar, për buzët e shenjëta e të shkrumuara
Që smund tia ofrojë një gëllënk për të pir, e kështu ti njomi trupat e dlirë.

Sukejna e durueshme baba Husejnit nuk ju ankua, se goja fyti nga etja ishin zaptuar
Por ngadal Xhaxhi Abasit ajo iu afru dua ujë dua ujë përshpëriti duke xhëmuar.... 

Ali Abasit trim i rrall më nuk iu durua, ja mësyu Eufratit ujë për të grumbulluar
Sa iu afru ujit etjen deshi tu shuaj, por.. 
kur ju kujtuan fëmijët e gratë e etura ujin e largoi .

Kur ju kujtua Sukejna me buz të shkrumuara, ai mbushi ujin me vrull vrapoi.
Mbesës së vogël ujin që tia dhurojë, por shtiza nga harku shpejt e qëlloi .
Kur e pa Sukejna xhaxha Ali Abasin, filloi të qaj e për toke u përplas ..
Oh nuk dua ujë , tani zeher mu bëft, e humba xhaxhain , o gjyshi im Mustafa.

Oj fushë e Qerbelas që po më dhimbesh fort, Jezidët e lig që po të shkelmojnë
Por unë të dhurojë gjakun tim të njom, që mjellë urtësi urtësi me këtë tragjedi... 



mallku  qofshin ata qe eben  ket krim ,dhe pasuesve te tyre!!

----------

